# Photos of the Chinese Armed Forces



## Communist

*

Lets start from here:*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UchihaCG

Communist said:


>



what guns are they holding?
Ak-56?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

UchihaCG said:


> what guns are they holding?
> Ak-56?



Actually the photos I am posting are new and old mixed. In some photos PLA soldiers can be seen holding AK 56, in some other Chinese Type 95, and in others some laser guns, sniping rifles, sub machine guns of various types etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

QBZ-95 MADE IN CHINA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*Female soldiers performing during training: *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Communist

*Though its not PLA, but People's Liberation Armed Police:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

*Real Naughty Boys:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The last photo isnt the guy holding a russian MAKAROV 9 MM pistol?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Its awesome ... *China* truly a big power ... Thanks for nice picture Communist bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*Though its not PLA, its Special Police Force: *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist

Please notice some of them are not PLA, rather PLAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Communist said:


> *Though its not PLA, its Special Police Force: *



^^^^^^

Bro Communits ... What's that? why those soldier standing on wheel bike? sorry I don't know much about army equipment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Communist said:


> *Female soldiers performing during training: *



Seriously asking the question..is she dancing?.it seems..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

*PLA soldiers:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Bro Communits ... What's that? why those soldier standing on wheel bike? sorry I don't know much about army equipment..



*They are not PLA soldiers. *

They are Chinese police force. Yes, the 2 wheeler vehicles look awesome and thats why I posted. 

You can see this Youtube videos to know more about Chinese police, their uniform and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

dez said:


> Seriously asking the question..is she dancing?.it seems..



Yes, she is dancing. I guess it was a recreation time while getting combat training.


----------



## Peshwa

Communist said:


> *Though its not PLA, its Special Police Force: *



Segaway Popo's....now thats something.....Though Im not sure how its supposed to make it easier to fight on those things.....

Nevertheless cool bloody gizmos.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

PLA Female tank driver and infantry:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Its more than difficult to sustain PLA combat training:*


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

See the guns they are holding in these pics:*
















*The sniper is a female soldier:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist brother, thankyou so much for sharing all those pictures.

Keep going please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Communist brother, thankyou so much for sharing all those pictures.
> 
> Keep going please.



*

Its just the beginning. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

As i always say awsome pic's wat great might all around love it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

Who can do that?*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Communist

*

Only dragons can do that!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

Communist said:


> *
> 
> Only dragons can do that!! *



Cool! I'm a dragon too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

-35&#8451;. Female PLA soldiers:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

PLA marine:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I order you comunist:
KEEP THEM ROLLING OR ILL FIRE YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I order you comunist:
> KEEP THEM ROLLING OR ILL FIRE YOU



*Aye aye Sir...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 592257001

I really enjoys these pictures, keep it going!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xinhui

Few things....

* Those are not "rare" PLA combat training photos, they are stupid PR staged photos.

* They are not all PLA either, some PAP, some firefighter, some police with DPRK troops mixed it. 

* you need to analyze those photos, not just post them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## xinhui

The third photo is PAP, not PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xinhui said:


> Few things....
> 
> * Those are not "rare" PLA combat training photos, they are stupid PR staged photos.
> 
> * They are not all PLA either, some PAP, some firefighter, some police with DPRK troops mixed it.
> 
> * you need to analyze those photos, not just post them.



What is PR stage? Explain. 

And yes I have told some of them People's Armed Police. Notice the captions that I have given, once again please. And yes some of them are firefighters who also get training in PLA campuses. I know that. But some of them are not mere fire fighters, they are soldiers wearing gas masks and special jackets getting training to fight against chemical weapons. 

Man, just enjoy the photos, all of them get training in PLA camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xinhui said:


> The third photo is PAP, not PLA.



I know, I know. Here many members will not understand the difference between PAP and PLA. You and I may know the difference, but not all. Now if I post photos and say this one is PAP and that one is PLA, members will get confused. Everyone is not aware of Chinese defense structure. Spare them please.

And I am just trying to post photos where foot soldiers are seen getting trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> I know, I know. Here many members will not understand the difference between PAP and PLA. You and I may know the difference, but not all. Now if I post photos and say this one is PAP and that one is PLA, members will get confused. Everyone is not aware of Chinese defense structure. Spare them please.
> 
> And I am just trying to post photos where foot soldiers are seen getting trained.



Communist brother, we appreciate your efforts, keep rolling man !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

Here is a youtube video showing ancient Chinese soldiers. Just want to share with you. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

No, they are not PLA soldiers, they are high school students getting compulsory military training in PLA campuses in China:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*Please wait ten minutes. Net connection is slow:*


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Communist said:


> *
> 
> Here is a youtube video showing ancient Chinese soldiers. Just want to share with you. *
> 
> tNcKQEnSmhc[/media] - Ancient Chinese Soldiers ?????



May their spirits be with PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*PLA receiving Russians: *


----------



## Communist

*PLA female marines: *


----------



## grey boy 2

Brother, pictures started from #72 onward was not showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, pictures started from #72 onward was not showing.



Yes, thats the problem. Thats why I am not posting photos from many sites because here those photos are not displayed. In spite of my selectiveness, still I am facing this problem. I dont know why. Anyway, I will edit those posts where pics are not showing and I will post other pics there. I guess the server is not supporting those links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Boss *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Kompromat

dez said:


> Seriously asking the question..is she dancing?.it seems..



She is saying come fight me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xinhui

Communist said:


> What is PR stage? Explain.
> 
> And yes I have told some of them People's Armed Police. Notice the captions that I have given, once again please. And yes some of them are firefighters who also get training in PLA campuses. I know that. But some of them are not mere fire fighters, they are soldiers wearing gas masks and special jackets getting training to fight against chemical weapons.
> 
> Man, just enjoy the photos, all of them get training in PLA camps.



Post in front of the camera, not a record of the real combat training. they are way too clean. They are fine for being Public Relations (PR) photos, just don't call it "Combat Training".


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Kompromat

Communist said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




*1..WTF is this?????????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*East & west Communist is the best ... Dushman ki shamat ai hai Communist mera bhai hai !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## xinhui

Black blood said:


> *1..WTF is this?????????*



First one, PLA's 52nd Mountain Brigade in Tibet
second set of three. PAP's 1st anti-terror Brigade, Beijing City. The snow wolf SAWT is also a member of the 1st brigade.

the last set of photos are Forrest firefighters, not military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*


Yes, they are PLA soldiers. This is also a training.*


----------



## Communist

xinhui said:


> First one, PLA's 52nd Mountain Brigade in Tibet
> second set of three. PAP's 1st anti-terror Brigade, Beijing City. The snow wolf SAWT is also a member of the 1st brigade.
> 
> the last set of photos are Forrest firefighters, not military.



Man, forest fire fighters also recruited from PLA.


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## grey boy 2

Black blood said:


> She is saying come fight me



HaHa, good one brother, my take=she is my type, "not a fighter but

a lover"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Yes, this is also training:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## grey boy 2

Brother, still no pictures were showing so far ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, still no pictures were showing so far ?



but I can see them, grey. Whats happening? Please refresh and reload the page. See if they appear. I think webby can do something about it. 

Anyway, lets have a break, I am very hungry now... stomach is empty, need to eat something. I will be back soon with more photos. 

Blackblood, and everyone, I will be back soon. Lets have a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## grey boy 2

Black blood said:


>



I could only see this one, is it just me ?


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

grey boy 2 said:


> I could only see this one, is it just me ?



something must be wrong i can see every pic , switch your browser to another one and try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*This one is For enemies who want to Fight us Both  silly creatures !*


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

*Dont worry dude , we shall teach em a lesson Together *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

On April 4th, 2007, a soldier of Chinese Army Police was receiving the brain-wave Helium-Neon Laser therapy in the Shanghai psychological consulting center, which was established to improve troops' combat capacity by various advanced therapies, such as biofeedback training and emotion release.


----------



## Kompromat

wholy $h!t....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Black blood said:


>



Brother, thanks for sharing all those great pictures, keep it rolling 

please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

Chinese and Pakistan soldiers hail the victory after the successful conclusion of " Friendship 2006", the eight-day China-Pakistan joint anti-terrorism exercise, Dec 18, 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, thanks for sharing all those great pictures, keep it rolling
> 
> please.



If you will move you A$$ too that would be a lot faster ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Chinese and Pakistan soldiers are reviewed after the successful conclusion of " Friendship 2006" China-Pakistan joint anti-terrorism exercise, Dec 18, 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

A soldier of People's Liberation Army (PLA) wearing camouflage netting takes part in the "Friendship 2006", the eight-day China-Pakistan joint anti-terrorism exercise, Dec 18, 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Chinese and Tajik armies hold their first joint anti-terrorism exercise code-named "Cooperation-2006" in Tajikistan, Sept 22, 2006.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

Is it PLAN?






Chinese and Pakistani marine special force corps attend a drill during the multinational Naval Peace Exercise &#8220;Aman 09&#8243; in Pakistan, March 7, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Guys having fun..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani: Bro do you need the vest its cold.
Chinese: No thanks brother i have just come out of -20c swimming pool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Chinese and Pakistani marine special force corps exchange knowledge of weapons during a joint military drill in the waters of Karachi, Pakistan, March 8, 2009. The multinational Naval Peace Exercise "Aman 09" began on Friday in Pakistan's southern port city of Karachi. The navies from 12 countries including the United States, the United Kingdom, France, Japan and Nigeria took part in the exercise with their battle ships, maritime aircraft and other forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

Russian and Chinese commanders direct the helicopters during a training for the incoming military exercise in Taonan, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 20, 2009. About 1,300 troops from Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) and 1,300 Russian troops are preparing for the five-day joint anti-terror military exercise, code-named "Peace Mission-2009" scheduled from July 22.(Xinhua/Zha Chunming)


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## fsoul

is she dancing? anyways she is cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

fsoul said:


> is she dancing? anyways she is cool.



no she is saying come fight me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Allrite Folks im going on the brake now !

Grey boy , Communist , guys keep it moving..

Regards:

Black Blood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

Black blood said:


> Allrite Folks im going on the brake now !
> 
> Grey boy , Communist , guys keep it moving..
> 
> Regards:
> 
> Black Blood




Ohh my god, BB, you have done a great job!!! So many photos... !! 

Thank you brother. 

OK, now I think its my turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## faithfulguy

How do you have access to all these photos?


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

faithfulguy said:


> How do you have access to all these photos?



Thats top secret.  

Just keep watching.... this time magic will come...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*This is called maar... *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## faithfulguy

With all these photos, its no longer rare


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

This one is particularly dedicated to BB.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Just have a look!! This one is for greyboy... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Now the pics below are dedicated to China-Pakistan friendship. *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

This is called training. *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Girls hold your breath... *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


>



Brother, this picture seems to be taken from the "open day" of PLA 

base in Hongkong, "my hometown"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*Now relaxing mood: Enough training...*


----------



## Communist

Let me upload more photos. I need 15 minutes.


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, this picture seems to be taken from the "open day" of PLA
> 
> base in Hongkong, "my hometown"



Grey, bro, do you know him?


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Most lethal weapon, can you guess? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Now the photos I am going to post show PLA soldiers who have to undergo the most ruthless training on the planet. *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Just an example:*






*I am posting graphic photos here. *


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Police training:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

And finally comes the boss:*


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

OK. bye for now... I will be back with more pics. 

Grey and BlackBlood please keep posting. 

Are you angry with me? How? Why? For what? You are not giving me any replies...!!! 

OK bye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> OK. bye for now... I will be back with more pics.
> 
> Grey and BlackBlood please keep posting.
> 
> Are you angry with me? How? Why? For what? You are not giving me any replies...!!!
> 
> OK bye...




Oh no, brother, i really appreciate your effort, how could i be mad at

you for all your contributions of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kvLin

wow, seems you've been sitting here whole day building up this huge thread,man.

thanks for your efforts, I saw many of the pics in different fora but it does take time to collect them all. 

ps. you can pm webby to help you get rid of those failed post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Some of these photos do look painful. Seems like you would be more at risk getting injured or killed from military training in the PLA than from the gunshot of some enemy  Just kidding 

Great photos though..keep them flowing Communist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oyxm36

i enjoy these so much and so wonderful pics.thank you!
bro communist,where are you from.hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Communist said:


> *Now relaxing mood: Enough training...*



They look like uighars not han chinese am i right???????????


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Communist said:


>



Similiar body armour is introduced in PAKISTAN ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Similiar body armour is introduced in PAKISTAN ARMY



He is an armored police(PAP's epaulet is red) not PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oyxm36



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

oyxm36 said:


>



Wow, one of the best picture;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

oyxm36 said:


> i enjoy these so much and so wonderful pics.thank you!
> bro communist,where are you from.hehe



I come from the soil of the planet Earth.


----------



## Communist

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> They look like uighars not han chinese am i right???????????



Yes, they are from the Uighur regiment of the Uighur Autonomous Region of the People's Republic of China. 

By the way, both Uighurs and Hans are of the same origin. Both of them belong to the Altaic group of people who originated from the Caucasus as far as the DNA tests can trace. Alas few of them know their own origin. Ignorance. But its a different story and off topic here. I will discuss it somewhere else. 

The Uighur regiment is under the command of this person, Uighur CCP boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Wow, one of the best picture;



One of the best picture? 

Why?  

Grey boy or naughty boy?  

Do you like the photo or the  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

arya-hind said:


> F2skONz0Y9s[/media] - BEST ELITE TROOPS IN THE WORLD



I would be glad if you will not pollute this thread further. If you want to post garbage videos, then post in your own thread. 

Post reported and will be deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

Grey, report that post by carya-hind.... even that video contains pics of Chinese commandos but says Indonesian or Brazilian commandos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


>



Cummunist brother, a true confession from me.

I can't help myself for falling in love with you (i mean for your great

contributions of this wonderful thread) Thankyou very much again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Cummunist brother, a true confession from me.
> 
> I can't help myself for falling in love with you (i mean for your great
> 
> contributions of this wonderful thread) Thankyou very much again.



There is hardly anyone who cannot be fallen in love with me. Thats for sure.  

 

OK i am going to upload some photos for you. Just wait 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

This one is dedicated to my brother grey *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*Again this one for grey...*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

Two minutes more.... uploading...


----------



## Hammy007

girly tough aint enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

I am going to post a series of photos of one my brave police sister who risked her own life rescuing a suicide jumper. The primary duty of Chinese police is to protect the life and property of people. So lets watch what she has been doing... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

The suicide jumper seen the roof of a high rising building:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## grey boy 2

mech-e said:


> girly tough aint enough



Hey buddy, look outside the bun, relax and enjoy the pictures.

You never met any tough cookies Chinese girl yet, (especially those

with martial art skill one).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Yes she is 6 feet tall, black belt 4th dan. *


----------



## Communist

*

She is Wang Yuhui, Police inspector:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist brother, you are just amazing, how the hell to get hold

of those pictures ? "Superman" !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

We salute you:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

OK grey, lets have small break. I will back soon with more amazing pics. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Coast guards of China:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Communist said:


> *
> 
> This one is particularly dedicated to BB.*



You guys stolen my Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Communist said:


> Ohh my god, BB, you have done a great job!!! So many photos... !!
> 
> Thank you brother.
> 
> OK, now I think its my turn.



You are welcome brother , since the thread name has changed i shall come back with some new photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Black blood said:


> You guys stolen my Falcon



Thats why i dedicated it to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

OK, now these photos of joint military drill between China and Pakistan are dedicated to the friendship between China and Pakistan: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Female PLA commander:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


>



Brother, beautiful pictures, thankyou for your continuous efforts to

keep this thread active.:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*


Who says PLA is not well equipped?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

Break time, will be back with more amazing pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scuthan

Bro Commie, thanks for your effort. really like it.

but post#50 are photos of North Koreans, not PLA

I saw some pics of some PLA soldiers patroling along a colossal glacier before. They are pretty cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

juST i LOVE PLA ARMY JUST LIKE PAK ARMY!!!!

Thank you 1000 times bro for these beautyfull pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 592257001

After seeing all those glorious PLA pictures, I guess it wouldn't be right for me to not contribute my own little portion of PLA/police pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

592257001 said:


> After seeing all those glorious PLA pictures, I guess it wouldn't be right for me to not contribute my own little portion of PLA/police pictures



Man, she is so beautiful, brother thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

More...




























--These pictures are from movie &#27516;10&#20986;&#20987;&#65288;&#22904;&#23608;&#20986;&#20987;&#65289;(english: strike of J-10)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

No prob Grey boy, happy to entertain the public

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 592257001

I will post more pics if you guys liked them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

Ok, uploading more!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scuthan

that girl is damn hot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

scuthan said:


> that girl is damn hot


----------



## scuthan




----------



## Communist

>



*I stared at her for almost an hour. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Hey you guys, forget her, lover "grey" found her first !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Hey you guys, forget her, lover "grey" found her first !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

Snipers: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Mine disposal squad: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

China is a permanent member of UN security council. So UN's duty:
*


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

I will be back after a small break. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*


This one is dedicated to lover 'grey'. Careful dont get shot. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Hey, brother, what you trying to do here, making a sleepless night for

me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Hey, brother, what you trying to do here, making a sleepless night for
> 
> me ?



Uploading more amazing pics.... 10 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Communist said:


> *I stared at her for almost an hour. *



TV drama.
btw, pilots are not allowed to drive motors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

oct605032048 said:


> TV drama.
> btw, pilots are not allowed to drive motors.



drama prama whatever.. I made her my desktop girl so that whenever I log on my PC, I can see her.


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> drama prama whatever.. I made her my desktop girl so that whenever I log on my PC, I can see her.



Wow, brother, guess what, i been doing the same thing !! HaHaHa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

OK, the rest will be posted later. 

Chinese members,

Please keep updating this thread. 

Grey, 

I will be back soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Brother, thankyou again for your great efforts, will see you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

ok, I am back for uploading pictures, but sadly, I don't have any hot girl picture for grey this time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 592257001



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

And for any one who is disappointed by the lack of hot girl this time, I hope this will cheer you up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*ok, I am back for uploading pictures, but sadly, I don't have any hot girl picture for grey this time*

No, brother, you started the bait for "grey", you better come with up

with more soul feeder for me. HaHaHa

BTW, really appreciate your nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Grey are you online? I need to tell you something, I am very disturbed due to some serious threats issued by some indian members. I am not scared, but disturbed. OK, I will tell you later. 

*

Now, this one is for you. *






Uploading more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> Grey are you online? I need to tell you something, I am very disturbed due to some serious threats issued by some indian members. I am not scared, but disturbed. OK, I will tell you later.
> 
> *
> 
> Now, this one is for you. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading more...



Wow, thanks brother, luckly i have more than enough "love" to share

with so many beauties 

Brother, i really worry about you, especially those may be internet

"terrorist". Stay alert !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Wow, thanks brother, luckly i have more than enough "love" to share
> 
> with so many beauties
> 
> Brother, i really worry about you, especially those may be internet
> 
> "terrorist". Stay alert !!


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


>



Great pictures, brother, keep rolling please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Great pictures, brother, keep rolling please.



OK, Rolling....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

I will be back soon with more photos... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Wow a 44 page mega thread in just 3 days. Talk about Chinese work ethics. Here is one. Well done communist and great pics buddy. Keep em coming...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

People's Armed Police of the People's Republic of China:*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

The People's Republic of China is a permanent member of the UN security council. China does have some obligations to serve the nations of the world. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*A local woman giving fresh fruits to the Chinese UN peace keeping forces. A symbol of trust and love. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

Performing duties in the most troubled areas: *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Grey has come... Hi... was waiting for you.... 

Uploading more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Brother, you never fail to amaze me, so many great pictures !!

Keep up your good work, we appreciate your efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Dont worry, China is with you !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

And finally the 

BOOM*







OK one second, this photo shows Sino Russian joint military drill, Peace Mission 2009. I took this pic from RU....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Grey, I am going to go off line for three days, I will be missing you and BB and others. But I have to go. I will be back with more pics. 

Please keep updating the thread. 

Take care, and dont get banned. 

Bye...

Some pics did not appear... may be uploading problem, when I will come, i will fix it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

Communist said:


> Grey, I am going to go off line for three days, I will be missing you and BB and others. But I have to go. I will be back with more pics.
> 
> Please keep updating the thread.
> 
> Take care, and dont get banned.
> 
> Bye...
> 
> Some pics did not appear... may be uploading problem, when I will come, i will fix it...


Thanks!
Salute to guys of PLA cooking at the height of 5380 metre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


>



The toolbox is so good


----------



## gogbot

IMBA

i concede China has better PR technology.

Awesome Pics.


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

sorry guys, being abit off topic, but does PLA have any similar system as U.S quick kill, or iron fist, for their APCs?




this is quick kill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

gogbot said:


> IMBA
> 
> i concede China has better PR technology.
> 
> Awesome Pics.



i always loved the propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

I love my China!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oyxm36



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist

Dammit man... google is not supporting Chinese sites... your photo is not showing... Can anyone else see it?


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> Dammit man... google is not supporting Chinese sites... your photo is not showing... Can anyone else see it?



Brother, no, can't see anything.


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, no, can't see anything.



*

Some pics for you. 

Here goes the first one:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Who allowed those Filipinos? *








*Uploading more... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

But how did the PLA soldiers look like during the days of Chairman Mao? *


----------



## Communist

*

Old PLA uniform: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Old KMT soldiers' uniform: *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


>



I love this pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

I want China to use this lethal weapon against her disgusting enemy... I will see which shield can save them... *






*The bodies of the enemies should be mutilated... sliced into microscopic pieces... Thats what they deserve. *


----------



## Communist

*

Yes this one. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Brother, great job, great pictures, keep rolling please,

BTW,  for those pictures of our lady warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Some achievement, *60 pages* so far, still counting !!

Brother, you might set new record soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

XuXu for you:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

How are all these stuff grey? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

*

The enemy's head should be crushed this way:*


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Time to go to work, will see you tomorrow, take care brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Hi everyone, 

I have collected a huge amount of photos and am going to post them now. 

OK, here I have one question. Grey, brother, can I post some military photos of the *Republic of China* (ROC) here as the thread is about Chinese defense and security forces related photos? 

Or should I open a separate thread and post them there? Please let me know. I have collected a few photos of our (misunderstood) brother's recent military development. I thought before posting I should ask your permission, lest you could get offended. 

And good news grey, some nice photos of your lady warriors are going to be posted here. 

OK, I am waiting for your answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Communist said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have collected a huge amount of photos and am going to post them now.
> 
> OK, here I have one question. Grey, brother, can I post some military photos of the *Republic of China* (ROC) here as the thread is about Chinese defense and security forces related photos?
> 
> Or should I open a separate thread and post them there? Please let me know. I have collected a few photos of our (misunderstood) brother's recent military development. I thought before posting I should ask your permission, lest you could get offended.
> 
> And good news grey, some nice photos of your lady warriors are going to be posted here.
> 
> OK, I am waiting for your answer.




Brother, another thread will be a better choice, waiting for your magic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, another thread will be a better choice, waiting for your magic



OK, another thread. 

*

A lady PLA commando for you: *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Just  PLA army, they are really great soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

PWFI said:


> Just  PLA army, they are really great soldiers!



Thank you brother.  

More amazing pics are coming within 3 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Now see this!!*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Sniping... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

After a small break... *


----------



## xuxu1457

Some pics I can't see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> Some pics I can't see



Let me know which ones. 

By the way, many will be posted and you will see them.


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

I am in love this gun...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

Yes, this one... *


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

I love you..


----------



## xuxu1457

I can't see All linked to the TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Dwarf

I think Tinypic is blocked by China. No offense


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> I can't see All linked to the TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting



Oh my god... !! 

Brother, you mean, you cannot see all the pics that have been uploaded on tinypic..? 

Try to open tinypic website once again... but I have already posted a great number of photos via tinypic... !! No body complained me before... I could have avoided tinypic then. 

*OK, I will not upload on tinypic from now, but tell me on which photo-sharing site you want me to upload. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

Red Dwarf said:


> I think Tinypic is blocked by China. No offense



I guess so. 

That is why I want to know which one is not blocked in China.


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


> I guess so.
> 
> That is why I want to know which one is not blocked in China.



No,the speed between that site to me is slow,so I can't open .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> No,the speed between that site to me is slow,so I can't open .



OK. Then tell me what can be the solution... I will do that. Can you solve the problem yourself? 

I am confused...


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


> OK. Then tell me what can be the solution... I will do that. Can you solve the problem yourself?
> 
> I am confused...



When I link pics to the BBS of Chinese such as Tiexue,they also can't see on this forum, this made me have to upload to this forum, xinhua link can but http://pic.chinamil.com.cnthis can't too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> When I link pics to the BBS of Chinese such as Tiexue,they also can't see on this forum, this made me have to upload to this forum, xinhua link can but http://pic.chinamil.com.cnthis can't too



Yes, I know the forum server does not support Tiexue, many of my Tiexue links appeared as broken and members complained that they could not see them. So I decided to upload on Tinypic so that everyone can see. 

Chinamil.com is not also supported and no one can see the pics. Brother, is there any possibility that you can later see the photos when your internet speed is increased somehow..? 

Please let me know, then I can continue posting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

upload to the file of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> upload to the file of the forum



How to do that? 

I cannot see the option while replying to this thread. 

Plus many of the photos are larger in size and I fear the forum photo uploading might not permit them to be uploaded.


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


> How to do that?
> 
> I cannot see the option while replying to this thread.
> 
> Plus many of the photos are larger in size and I fear the forum photo uploading might not permit them to be uploaded.



I can see them now,20min ago I use the edu-net,now all is right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> I can see them now,20min ago I use the edu-net,now all is right



Now I can relax. So I am going to continue posting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


> Now I can relax. So I am going to continue posting...



Ok,go on,the edu-net in college can't link some sites,now I am at home,the normal net is ok,can see all the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Oh My Gosh....!!! *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Security *


----------



## xuxu1457

Good pics,go on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

xuxu1457 said:


> Good pics,go on


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

And it happens often... *


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist




----------



## Speeder

A great collection, Communist. It took me a while to finish. Kudos for uploading and keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Communist said:


>



ohhhhhh its too cold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Speeder said:


> A great collection, Communist. It took me a while to finish. Kudos for uploading and keep it up!


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Handsome guns: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


>



I love this pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*PLA? *


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


>



Looks like ..the gun is lighter,good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Great job, brother, you are just amazing, keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*
PLA new uniform and body armor..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

*

A few new hardwares *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Amazing job,bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

I will be back soon with more photos after a few minutes.


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## xuxu1457

&#20320;&#25226;&#21435;&#28023;&#22320;&#30340;&#25937;&#25588;&#20154;&#21592;&#30340;&#21307;&#30103;&#35013;&#22791;&#21457;&#19978;&#26469;&#21543;&#65292;&#30475;&#30528;&#24456;&#24378;&#22823;&#65292;&#22312;&#38081;&#34880;&#19978;&#26377;


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*


Grey, some of your lady warriors are looking for you!! 

Where are you hiding now? *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Hey lover boy Grey.... someone is looking for you..*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## super_star

Communist said:


>



beautiful woman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

They are the first batch of female pilots of J10 fighters. *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Female militia: *


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

This is China!! This is the People's Liberation Army...* 







*The story does not end here. I will be back with more amazing photos. *


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shchinese

We have our tanks being operated by the army in different weather conditions, while india's Arjun is still sleeping in warehouses. 

will be good to see these tanks marching in New Delhi.


----------



## Communist

shchinese said:


> We have our tanks being operated by the army in different weather conditions, while india's Arjun is still sleeping in warehouses.
> 
> will be good to see these tanks marching in New Delhi.



You are a naughty boy...  

Please post some photos of PLA rather...


----------



## Communist




----------



## super_star

shchinese said:


> We have our tanks being operated by the army in different weather conditions, while india's Arjun is still sleeping in warehouses.
> 
> will be good to see these tanks marching in New Delhi.



We are not interested to buy these tanks. We buy directly from Russia not reverse engineered/copied cheap quality. Please sell these to your friends.


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

Training...*


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

*

I will be back with more photos. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

Mine detection robot

demining Robots


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## brahmastra

Communist said:


> *Female soldiers performing during training: *



I think I'm in love.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

brahmastra said:


> I think I'm in love.



You included 2 photos, of the man crawling above and of the woman punching below. So which of the two you are in love with? 


I kid, I kid.


----------



## brahmastra

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> You included 2 photos, of the man crawling above and of the woman punching below. So which of the two you are in love with?
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid.



bottom one.


----------



## xuxu1457

Motor Vehicle training simulator


----------



## xuxu1457

View attachment c281d81f8401df731d1fce4682ed1209.jpg


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

L15 Trainer Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457

Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457

Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

FC-1 Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457

J-10 Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457

An US pilot in L15 Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

Tank Simulator system


----------



## booo

xuxu1457 said:


> FC-1 Simulator





xuxu1457 said:


> J-10 Simulator



J-10 and FC-1 not HOTAS???


----------



## xuxu1457

Submarine Simulation System


----------



## xuxu1457

booo said:


> J-10 and FC-1 not HOTAS???



Closer look


----------



## xuxu1457

Armored vehicle simulation


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Warships Driving Simulator


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

FC-1simulation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

xuxu1457 said:


> J-10 Simulator


I believe this is a FC-1 simulator, not a J-10 simulator
This is a J-10 cockpit:








And this ia a FC-1 cockpit:

Notice that the displays are bigger on the FC-1, compare to the J-10. Nice pictures though, love them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Chinese peacekeeping policeman carrying out a UN mission pose for photos with U.S. soldiers in a joint patrol in Port-au-Prince, capital of Haiti, Jan. 28, 2010. Appointed by the United Nations Stabilization Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH), Chinese peacekeeping policemen potrolled with U.S. soldiers together on Thursday. It was the first time that MINUSTAH appointed the U.S. army to participate in a combined action in Haiti.


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

A Chinese peacekeeping policeman carrying out a UN mission potrols with a U.S. soldier appointed by the United Nations Stabilization Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH) in Port-au-Prince, capital of Haiti, Jan. 28, 2010. It was the first time that MINUSTAH appointed the U.S. army to participate in a combined action in Haiti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## PWFI

keep posting photos of my army


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Thanks bro for the nice pictures, made me miss bro communist 

though.


----------



## AliFarooq

grey boy 2 said:


> Thanks bro for the nice pictures, made me miss bro communist
> 
> though.



y he get banned??


----------



## mjnaushad

AliFarooq said:


> y he get banned??


He requested to get banned. Many anti chinese propaganda post to disgrace china were posted by some of the forum members. So he needed a rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

grey boy 2 said:


> Thanks bro for the nice pictures, made me miss bro communist
> 
> though.



My pleasure ~~bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

AliFarooq said:


> y he get banned??



I think he's looking for an excuse to quit, don't blame him though, 

after all those insults he recieved daily from you know.......who

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

grey boy 2 said:


> I think he's looking for an excuse to quit, don't blame him though,
> 
> after all those insults he recieved daily from you know.......who



he forget the most important thing is to channel our energies towards what is most productive. He got 'internet addiction', which many of us have as well. Everyone of us should take a break from net every once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

What Howitzers are these?PLZ-45?


----------



## xuxu1457

leonblack08 said:


> What Howitzers are these?PLZ-45?





Type 83 152mm Self-Propelled Gun-Howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

female polit of PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

J10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Communist

Wooooow... I almost forgot about this thread. Thanks Xuxu for updating it. Four more pages are left to make a century. Do it bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Communist said:


> Wooooow... I almost forgot about this thread. Thanks Xuxu for updating it. Four more pages are left to make a century. Do it bro...



Yea,it's my pleasure,this thread is necessary~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist

View attachment 1bd579e17f88ed435d679fd773358877.jpg


----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist




----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

View attachment 6c088aad1db92f6606f0f175e4b40b0d.jpg


----------



## Communist

View attachment e7cc1a2df30bd6aadd4dbbe00fe3395b.jpg


----------



## Communist

View attachment b30e4d7e30123626315164c2dacfaaef.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yashraj

Black Blood said:


>



It's really cool pic.....

By the way Black blood what is the name of it????


----------



## TaimiKhan

yashraj said:


> It's really cool pic.....
> 
> By the way Black blood what is the name of it????



HJ-9 ATGM carried on a WZ550 type Armored Vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

training in 2010


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Is this a new J-8 variant? It look like PS


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## xuxu1457

no_name said:


> Is this a new J-8 variant? It look like PS



Updated J-8&#65292;not PSed


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## xuxu1457

weding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jun




----------



## Jun



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jun

This is my favorite pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Forrest Griffin

China is an emerging world superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

&#19981;&#38169;~ &#20474;&#21916;&#27426;~ &#32487;&#32493;&#21457;&#65281;&#20877;&#25509;&#20877;&#21385;&#65281;


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indianarmy2020

Jun said:


> This is my favorite pic.



wow....it shown how much people love their solders. great pic.


----------



## below_freezing

indianarmy2020 said:


> wow....it shown how much people love their solders. great pic.



in china there is a saying &#20891;&#27665;&#40060;&#27700;&#24773;

soldiers and people have the affinity of fish and water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

aimarraul said:


> ...




Man, you remind us of waterbooarding in Guantanamo Bay... 



> Waterboarding was characterized in 2005 by former CIA director Porter J. Goss as a "professional interrogation technique".[21] According to press accounts, a cloth or plastic wrap is placed over or in the person's mouth, and water is poured on to the person's head. As far as the details of this technique, press accounts differ  one article describes "dripping water into a wet cloth over a suspect's face",[22] another states that "cellophane is wrapped over the prisoner's face and water is poured over him".[3]
> 
> The United States's Office of Legal Counsel stated the CIA's definition of waterboarding in a Top Secret 2002 memorandum as follows:
> 
> In this procedure, the individual is bound securely to an inclined bench, which is approximately four feet by seven feet. The individual's feet are generally elevated. A cloth is placed over the forehead and eyes. Water is then applied to the cloth in a controlled manner. As this is done, the cloth is lowered until it covers both the nose and mouth. Once the cloth is saturated and completely covers the mouth and nose, air flow is slightly restricted for 20 to 40 seconds due to the presence of the cloth... During those 20 to 40 seconds, water is continuously applied from a height of twelve to twenty-four inches. After this period, the cloth is lifted, and the individual is allowed to breathe unimpeded for three or four full breaths... The procedure may then be repeated. The water is usually applied from a canteen cup or small watering can with a spout... You have... informed us that it is likely that this procedure would not last more than twenty minutes in any one application.
> 
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## arsenal_gooner

Chines and russian army on excercise


----------



## applesauce

gpit said:


> Man, you remind us of waterbooarding in Guantanamo Bay...



training to be able to withstand water boarding??? o_0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

5th May

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Anti-helicopter air to air missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

Old pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## P4Pakistan

xuxu1457 said:


> 5th May



 BIG BOY, very nice mashALLLAH


----------



## no_name

xuxu1457 said:


>




Inside of the helicopter seems cramped for adults looking from these photos.

Is the troop compartment armoured?


----------



## xuxu1457

no_name said:


> Inside of the helicopter seems cramped for adults looking from these photos.
> 
> Is the troop compartment armoured?



It is inside of the helicopter,compare with this


----------



## xuxu1457

Airship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genetic_nomad

awesome pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## below_freezing




----------



## aimarraul

ARJ-21 passed the crosswind test

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0824/W020100222325525072286

http://j.imagehost.org/view/0035/20100604154112153

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0718/20100604154120325

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## below_freezing

AWESOME&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Some really nice pics, thanks.


----------



## aimarraul

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0499/Z_7

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0409/27_117089_14f67194dd092a6

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0669/27_117089_bf810146571d6ce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I remembered a requirement for ARJ-21 is high altitude takeoff and landing ability. Also it is able to land on reasonably short runways.

Military-civilian dual use is an important concept.


----------



## aimarraul

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0421/10052721036401f482f23680e0

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0474/1005271745a05c6cc455ee007d

http://a.imagehost.org/view/0929/1006061954f648e03d2676effe_jpg_thumb

http://j.imagehost.org/view/0809/1006061954ea7b374dd14b8f48_jpg_thumb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO

@aimarraul you post a pic of aircraft carrier ... can you plz tell me which AC is that ???


----------



## ISRO

aimarraul said:


> http://j.imagehost.org/view/0445/MDM5NSAgv72xtA_a2Du5AoE3484




m talking about this one ????

i really dont know currently China have any AC???


----------



## ISRO

aimarraul said:


> background
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/view/0891/rd_rs_3d24345818ac95860b24b726023030fa



ohh ... now i know ... thanks for info


----------



## aimarraul

20100605_44040cb61862032e3b01yKoDy57kBDP9.jpg (969 KB)

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0859/25_129163_919394f42234e60

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0607/25_129163_9f1b20d46cde847

http://a.imagehost.org/view/0907/25_129163_50e270e8d35af66

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0211/25_129163_aae21e1bd74180d

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0386/25_129163_1a6ab237e7941e9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

J-10B

1031 1033

http://a.imagehost.org/view/0430/hkzs100705

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schindler

All we see is photos and never videos. Every country in world shows both pics and vids but china never does that. Even in ur military parade china claimed they made over 51 weapons. Yet we havent seen any videos of their capablities.


----------



## TaimiKhan

aimarraul said:


> J-10B
> 
> 1031 1033
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/view/0430/hkzs100705



Wow, so it means J-10B design is finally taking strides. 

It means 3 prototypes have been built, 1 would be for ground testing and the other 2 for flight tests. 

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

Schindler said:


> All we see is photos and never videos. Every country in world shows both pics and vids but china never does that. Even in ur military parade china claimed they made over 51 weapons. Yet we havent seen any videos of their capablities.



Jump out of your well from India and see whats like in the outside world, it help.


----------



## xuxu1457

*From this pic,we will see at least 11 AWACS in this air base~*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## baker

truely Impressive collection...............

after seeing this no country will wage a war against china.... 

once again thanks to all contributors.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

^^^ Pillars of Heaven.


----------



## Jazzbot

truly great pics, i have given time to see all 101 pages, believe me these 101 pages are highly addictive.. 

Thanks for sharing, worth sharing and worth viewing..


----------



## Jazzbot

one thing, i wanna know which Aircraft is this..?






I have highlighted it with red circle.. it seems like frankler which it has folded wings like a naval version.. do china really have these fighters..? can someone confirm and throw some light over it please..

thanks in advance..


----------



## Kinetic

jazzy_superior said:


> one thing, i wanna know which Aircraft is this..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have highlighted it with red circle.. it seems like frankler which it has folded wings like a naval version.. do china really have these fighters..? can someone confirm and throw some light over it please..
> 
> thanks in advance..



Its a PS of US carrier i guess.  chinese don't have any carrier.


----------



## Jazzbot

may be i am wrong, most likely , but as far as i know J15 was non naval variant whine naval variant was under development.. 

however the above pic already is a proof that i am mistaken lol


----------



## xuxu1457

PTL02


----------



## no_name




----------



## pyazdani945@gmail.com

THESE ARE REALY GOOD PICS BUT HOW THIER DESCRIPTION WE FIND I MEAN THEIR TRAINING RULES HOW CAN ANYONE UNDERSTAND THEIR RULES AND FOLLOWING THE TRAINING THEY DONE


----------



## xuxu1457

Submarine-launched anti-ship missile


----------



## chauism

From what sub those were lunched?

It looks like C-801, range wise is bit too short.


----------



## xuxu1457

C-802A 180KM 039


----------



## chauism

xuxu1457 said:


> C-802A 180KM 039



I can not see the air inlet of the missile, do you have a more clear picture.


----------



## 592257001

aimarraul said:


> new variant of Z-9



lol, it looks like the "long bow" WZ-9(with the top radar dome) and the tandem seated WZ-9 I have been hearing about recently.
I heard the long bow version is only for testing WZ-10's radar system and the tandem seated WZ-9 will be acting as WZ-10's side kick once the WZ-10 is officially introduced later this year.


----------



## CardSharp

This is one of my favourite photos of the PLA

_PLA on patrol near Zhenbao island during the Sino-Soviet border conflict.
_


----------



## aimarraul

5719 Institute ,engine repair line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Communist said:


>



Are you sure this is not Taiwanese Military picture ?

M4A1 is not used by PLA if i am not wrong


----------



## CardSharp

Black Blood said:


> Are you sure this is not Taiwanese Military picture ?
> 
> M4A1 is not used by PLA if i am not wrong



Absolutely sure. This is a Norinco CQ 5.56mm, a Norinco clone of the Colt Carbine and it is in service with Sichuan police department

Norinco CQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## no_name

^^^ Taiwan police is different, also the website sig is from domain CN


----------



## TaimiKhan

Black Blood said:


> Are you sure this is not Taiwanese Military picture ?
> 
> M4A1 is not used by PLA if i am not wrong



here BB, see this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

TaimiKhan said:


> here BB, see this one.


Looks like the PLA is just too good at copy and paste


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CardSharp said:


> Absolutely sure. This is a Norinco CQ 5.56mm, a Norinco clone of the Colt Carbine and it is in service with Sichuan police department
> 
> Norinco CQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dude nrinco CQ is a clone of M-16 not M-4.I think the pic is of taiwanese forces and shows a M-4!!


----------



## CardSharp

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude nrinco CQ is a clone of M-16 not M-4.I think the pic is of taiwanese forces and shows a M-4!!



No, I'm pretty sure. the M4A1 is a carbine form of the M16 and the Norinco CQ series include a carbine variant called the Norinco CQ Type A .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

In tht case ur masters of copyin stuff.
By the way didnt US raise any issue on tht?


----------



## CardSharp

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> In tht case ur masters of copyin stuff.
> By the way didnt US raise any issue on tht?



I have no idea, but Norinco makes loads of old US army guns, like the M1 Garande, M14, Colt 1911 for US customers. They are apparently pretty popular amongst shooters because of low cost and decent-quality.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The only chinese weapon i have is a Type 56.Lol and dang its awesome but these days it costs us almost 1050$ each.
Which a few years back was nothin more then 250-300$ per unit.


----------



## CardSharp

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The only chinese weapon i have is a Type 56.Lol and dang its awesome but these days it costs us almost 1050$ each.
> Which a few years back was nothin more then 250-300$ per unit.



Jesus 1050 for an AK clone? why did the price go up?


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CardSharp said:


> Jesus 1050 for an AK clone? why did the price go up?



Yeah its coz of wwar in afghanistan..demand and stuff
But as i said it was just around 250$ like an year or 2 ago.


----------



## CardSharp

aimarraul said:


> &#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#22823;&#34649;&#34656;



this post confuses me


----------



## aimarraul

CardSharp said:


> this post confuses me



&#27880;&#24847;&#21491;&#19978;&#35282;&#65292;&#26377;&#31070;&#22120;&#22312;&#30740;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

^^^ Looks like new cockpit glass for JH-7


----------



## xuxu1457

One station for destruction of abandoned weapons and ammunition in Jinan Military Region
During the past 10 years,this station destroyed 39000tons ammuniton, which can supply for two wars~


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## TaimiKhan

Sooooooooooooooo much ammo destroyed, well they should have used in during live firing exercises, it would have given the soldiers live on hand experience in using their weapons.


----------



## xuxu1457

TaimiKhan said:


> Sooooooooooooooo much ammo destroyed, well they should have used in during live firing exercises, it would have given the soldiers live on hand experience in using their weapons.



Expired ammunition is dangerous to use, and operating rate of ammunition plant's capacity is under 40% during peace period,but still huge reserved ammunition are left until expired~


----------



## TaimiKhan

xuxu1457 said:


> Expired ammunition is dangerous to use, and operating rate of ammunition plant's capacity is under 40% during peace period,but still huge reserved ammunition are left until expired~



Thanks, but definitely they know which ammo is going to expire when, so they should use it as much of it they can a year or 2 before their expiry dates. 

I know there is huge ammo in reserves, but why all should be left to expire and then destroyed, when 1-2 years left, use that ammo in live drills and get fresh stock and whatever left unused, should be then disposed off as per the practice. 

Anyway, it was huge number of ammo which they are shown getting destroyed.


----------



## xuxu1457

TaimiKhan said:


> Thanks, but definitely they know which ammo is going to expire when, so they should use it as much of it they can a year or 2 before their expiry dates.
> 
> I know there is huge ammo in reserves, but why all should be left to expire and then destroyed, when 1-2 years left, use that ammo in live drills and get fresh stock and whatever left unused, should be then disposed off as per the practice.
> 
> Anyway, it was huge number of ammo which they are shown getting destroyed.



e.g barrel life of M1A2 is about 700, Aimless shooting only waste weapon's barrel and ammunition. 
and the Simulation System is more effective,may be should have a war to destroy the ammunition~


----------



## TaimiKhan

xuxu1457 said:


> e.g barrel life of M1A2 is about 700, Aimless shooting only waste weapon's barrel and ammunition.
> and the Simulation System is more effective,may be should have a war to destroy the ammunition~



Yeah agreed, that is why i said whatever ammo can be used and which can't be that should be destroyed. 

Do remember, live firing drills give lot of experience to soldiers compared to simple drills or simulators. 

If not all tanks, few of them should be used extensively to give different tank crews in polishing their skills and refining their hunting skills, same case for other weapon systems, few of them should be designated and crews of different origin be trained on them, in that way, less wear & tear on the equipment, more trained staff and the replacement of used weapon systems, barrels would be low. 

The wear and tear of equipment is a cost which an army should bear, if it needs good / experienced soldiers, who should be able to do their job during war effectively and efficiently. 

You will find the difference between troops trained in mock firing drills / simulators compared to men who are trained well while firing live ammo and weapon systems. 

And China has now the money and resources to make stuff at home and cheap also compared to western systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

aimarraul said:


>



I love there guys uniforms  i mean the G-Suits


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## CardSharp

xuxu1457 said:


> e.g barrel life of M1A2 is about 700, Aimless shooting only waste weapon's barrel and ammunition.
> and the Simulation System is more effective,*may be should have a war to destroy the ammunition*



Modern gladiatorial games maybe? A light infantry division, a sniper vs sniper division, a combined arms division... think about it


----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------


----------



## aimarraul

*Rescuers race against time to search for survivors in after devastating mudslides *


----------



## aimarraul

*Disaster relief efforts continue in Zhouqu County *


----------



## aimarraul

*Barrier lake triggered by mudslides blasted*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## xuxu1457

http://www.spyflight.co.uk/d21.htm
D-21 Drone - 'Tagboard' / 'Senior Bowl'

The existence of the D-21 was unknown outside those closely involved with its operation until 1977, when seventeen D-21s suddenly appeared at Davis Monthan AFB for long-term storage. The 'mini-blackbird' configuration of the D-21 immediately started aviation enthusiasts speculating on their operational use and gradually the full story emerged.




The loss of Gary Powers in his U-2 over central Russia on 1 May 60 sent shock waves through the administration of President Eisenhower and he quickly decided to ban all further manned overflights of Russia and China. This decision posed something of a dilemma for Lockheed when they first flew the A-12 on 26 Apr 62, as the CIA planned to use the aircraft as a 'follow-on' aircraft for the U-2 on the USSR overflight programme. Planned from the outset as an 'overflight' rather than a 'stand-off' reconnaissance aircraft, the A-12 possessed blistering performance and was capable of sustaining Mach 3 at 90,000ft, easily beyond the capabilities of the SA-2 Guideline missile. However, the ban on manned overflights of Russia and China was unequivocal, effectively curtailing at a stroke the reason for the planes existence.





Kelly Johnson, who headed the 'Skunk Works' team responsible for the design of the A-12, had already considered the possibility of mounting an unmanned drone on the A-12, then on 10 Oct 62 the CIA finally authorised him to study just such a system. It was quickly decided that a highly modified version of the Marquardt RJ43-MA-11 ramjet engine, previously used to power the Boeing Bomarc IM-99B missile, could achieve the performance envisaged for the drone - then known as the Q-12. The basic design of the chine delta had already proved itself on the A-12, so this layout was quickly adopted for the drone. Marquardt successfully redesigned the RJ43-MA-11 ramjet engine, finally producing virtually a new engine, designated the XRJ43-MA20S-4, which proved capable of sustained performance for 1.5 hours - a previously unheard of level of performance for a ramjet. By Nov 62, although the actual specification required by the CIA had never been clearly determined, Kelly Johnson had figured out they were looking for a drone with a range of 3,000 miles and a payload of 425lbs including a camera capable of providing 6-inch resolution of targets from the operating altitude. Weighing only 17,000lbs and built of titanium and composite materials, the D-21 would have the lowest Radar Cross section (RCS) of any vehicle constructed at the Skunk Works. The D-21 was designed from the start as a 'one-way' system - after following a pre-planned route to the target and taking the photos, the drone would return to a pre-determined position over the sea, shut the ramjet down and eject its hatch, containing the exposed film, before self-destructing. The hatch would then be snatched from the air by a JC-130 as it descended on its parachute - that was the theory anyway. Only 38 D-21's were built and of those only 21 actually flew - 17 off the B-52H, including the 4 operational missions over China.


On 20 Mar 63, the CIA finally gave Lockheed a contract to build the Q-12 and attention then turned towards the A-12 aircraft that would carry and launch the drone. Whilst still in their design stage, two A-12s (60-6940 '134' and 60-6941 '135') were modified to carry the Q-21 and would be known as M-21s, to avoid confusion with standard A-12s. The two aircraft carried the drone on a top-mounted dorsal pylon located on the rear centreline between the engines and the vertical stabilisers. In addition, the 'Q' bay that normally carried the camera payload, was modified into a second cockpit for the D-21 launch control officer. The designation of the drone was also changed and it was changed from the Q-12 to the D (for daughter) 21 (adopting the numerals of the M-21 'mothership'). However, by Oct 63 Kelly Johnson was already beginning to have concerns about the difficulties that would be encountered in launching the D-21 from the M-21, involving as it did a 0.9g pushover manoeuvre at Mach 3, - considering what eventually happened, he was right to voice his concerns.


After the first M-21 / D-21 combination was fitted together successfully on 19 Jun 64 in the Skunk Works, the items were delivered separately to Groom Lake and on 22 Dec 64 Bill Park took the combination airborne for the first time. However, because of problems with some D-21 components, particularly the Minneapolis-Honeywell Kollsman star tracker guidance system, no launches were possible. Finally, on 5 Mar 66, Bill Park and Keith Beswick successfully launched a D-21 from an M-21 and, although the D-21 was lost 120 miles from the launch point over the Pacific, the basic concept had proved successful. However, Kelly Johnson continued to voice his concerns stating "This was the most dangerous manoeuvre we have ever been involved in, in any aeroplane I have ever worked on". Kelly's concerns were hardly surprising when you consider the D-21 launch sequence. After a final top up from a tanker, the A-12 would separate and start to climb and accelerate, all the time circulating the D-21's fuel back through the M-21's fuel system to ensure it was cooled, as the D-21s skin temperature rose to 600F. The D-21's ramjet was fired up once the M-21 was above 60,000ft, usually five minutes before launch, and once wound up to full power gave the M-21/D-21 combination an additional 1000lbs of thrust, quickly pushing the speed up to Mach 3.5. Then provided the LSO was happy with the indications he was receiving from the D-21, it was time for the pilot to 'bunt' the combination down and part company with the D-21, or shut the ramjet down, to prevent the M-21 from exceeding the maximum design speed for the aircraft.


The second launch went even better with the D-21 flying 1,200 nm, reaching 90,000ft and Mach 3.3 before a hydraulic pump overheated and failed. On 16 Jun 66 the third test launch proved the most successful. The D-21 flew 1,600nm making 8 programmed turns to remain within sight of a tracking ship, but failed to eject the camera package towards the end of the flight. Still Johnson had his concerns about the safety of launching from the M-21 and proposed substituting the B-52H as a launch platform, with the D-21 propelled to its optimum height and speed by a solid rocket booster stage. Then, on 30 Jul 66, disaster struck on the fourth launch in which it was planned that M-21 '135' would launch D-21 '504'. Shortly after launch at Mach 3.3 the D-21 suffered an 'unstart' of its ramjet, rolled to the right and collided with the right wing of the M-21. This caused the M-21 to pitch-up sharply, breaking off the nose section. The two crewmembers, pilot Bill Park and LSO Ray Torick ejected successfully, but although Bill Park survived, Ray Torick suffered injuries in the high-speed ejection and drowned in the Pacific. All this was captured on film by M-21 '134' flying chase at Mach 3.3. Johnson had, as was so often the case, been proved right and insisted that the programme be abandoned - from that point on the D-21 would only be launched from a B-52H.


With the demise of the M-21 'mothership, the name of the D-21 launch programme was changed from 'Tagboard' to 'Senior Bowl', although the D-21 was generally referred to as the 'Tag' and the remaining D-21's were modified for their new task and re-designated D-21Bs. Two B-52H aircraft (61-0021 and 60-0036) underwent extensive modifications to carry and launch the D-21B from pylons under each wing - the pylons were similar to that used for launching the X-15 from the NASA NB-52B. Further modifications included the installation of two launch panels and a variety of high-speed cameras to record the launch. All operational launches took place from the starboard pylon, the port D-21B was carried as a spare in case of a last minute malfunction. The launch sequence called for the B-52H to fly to a pre-determined launch point before dropping the D-21B from the starboard pylon. Once clear of the aircraft, the Lockheed designed 60' solid rocket would ignite, then as the combination passed through Mach 1.5, the D-21B's ramjet would ignite. After a burn of around 90 seconds the combination would reach Mach 3 and 75,000ft - at this point explosive bolts would fire to separate the D-21B which then flew off alone on its programmed sortie. A special USAF unit, the 4200th Support Squadron was formed to operate the B-52H / D-21B combination and after training at Groom Lake took up permanent residence at Beal AFB in late 1969.


The B-52H / D-21B combination was used for 4 operational sorties over China to investigate their nuclear test area at Lop Nor, some 2,000 miles inland of the China-Mongolia border. The first D-21 launched on 9 Nov 69 managed to photograph the site, but then due to a guidance malfunction, failed to execute its turn-back to the recovery area and flew straight on, eventually crashing in the former USSR. Many years later, after the end of the Cold War, Ben Rich of Lockheed visited the Russian Federation and was presented with the remains of the D-21 by the KGB. On 16 Dec 70 another D-21 reached Lop Nor, and returned to the recovery area, but after a flight of 2648mns, the hatch damaged the parachute and the camera package disappeared into the sea. On 4 Mar 71 another D-21 performed perfectly, managing to overfly Lop Nor, before returning to the recovery area after a flight of 2935nms. Once again the parachute was damaged by the hatch and dropped gently into the sea where it floated. Then, as a Navy ship tried to recover the hatch, it managed to run over it and damage it sufficiently for it to sink. Two weeks later on 20 Mar 71 another D-21 was tracked for 1,900 miles into China before it suffered some kind of malfunction and disappeared - the remains are probably still out there somewhere in the middle of the vast expanse of the Gobi desert, just waiting to be discovered. There is no evidence that the Chinese ever tracked any D-21 whilst they were hurtling over their territory.


Late in 1971, as President Nixon decided it was time to improve relations with China, the Defence Department ordered Kelly Johnson that not only was the D-21 programme cancelled, but all the tooling was to be destroyed. Kelly Johnson was furious at the premature cancellation of the programme and believed that allowing the USAF to hold onto the drones for nine months at Beal, where they were probably taken apart and re-assembled numerous times, probably contributed to their poor operational record. Johnson firmly believed that had the Skunk Works been responsible for maintaining the drones, they would have performed as planned. In terms of its performance in the 4 operational sorties over China, the D-21 performed well, and the inability of the supporting units to recover the exposed film can hardly be blamed on the drone, assuming the hatches was ejected in the correct location. Like every Lockheed 'black' project, the D-21 was at the cutting edge of known technology and given time and the correct support, would probably have performed as advertised. But by the early 1970's reconnaissance satellites were already providing high quality close-up photographs of China and in reality had soon completed performed the mission that sadly eluded the D-21. As a postscript to the programme, in 1986 as the Soviet Union was beginning to implode, a CIA operative showed to Ben Rich, who was by then leading the Skunk Works, a present that had been sent to him by a Soviet KGB agent. The gift was identified as a panel from the engine mount of the first D-21 mission that vanished into China in Sep 1969. The wreckage had been found by a shepherd in Siberia and was eventually acquired by the KGB, after no doubt being carefully examined by various Soviet engineers.

Despite the fact that this highly advanced drone never actually completed the mission it was desigbed for, the D-21s that survive in museums stand witness to the genius of Kelly Johnson and his 'Skunk Works' team and are the direct predecessors of todays strategic reconnaissance UAVs, such as the Global Hawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Quite informative and nicely written article.


----------



## yangtomous

self delete


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## aimarraul




----------



## no_name

^^^ The one in water or the one to the right in the hanger type structure?


----------



## yangtomous

054 vls


----------



## flaming arrow

yangtomous said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------


very intense pics thnks fr posting


----------



## no_name

Video of a new transport truck for the PLA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Aircraft decoys, possibly to confuse enemy intelligence gethering:











Some UAV pics:


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

aimarraul said:


>



I presume that this is a picture of the missile firing exercise in the South China Sea? Can you tell us what the previous photos with the PLA nighttime training was all about? Have they finally decided to deploy night-vision equipments en-mass?


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## jha

I admire Chinese defence industry (actually a little jealous of them )...Hope someday we will also churn out new hi-tech products like they do on daily basis.

This is one of the best thread..keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Chinese (and east asian) uniform seems to look more 'tight' with the helmet looking bigger proportionally. 

Is it just smaller frames or are western uniforms more bulky, with vests and larger backpacks. I've noticed from alot of east asian exercises their grunt don't wear packpacks or at least no where as big.


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Chinese (and east asian) uniform seems to look more 'tight' with the helmet looking bigger proportionally.
> 
> Is it just smaller frames or are western uniforms more bulky, with vests and larger backpacks. I've noticed from alot of east asian exercises their grunt don't wear packpacks or at least no where as big.



After you've put on Interceptor body armor, camelbak, tactical vest, ammo sling, and whatever other bells and whistle, your skinny 19 year old marine can look damned formidable.


Also about the other thread. I have no idea about the terms or term limits to CMC chairmanship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous

Armed police


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## no_name

Private defense related companies are becoming more competitive to state owned companies.






Vehicles armed with 12.7mm or 23mm cannon and proof from 7.62mm armour piercing calibre weapons. Although the they probably can't see things clearly after the small windows has been through a few shots.

It's probably designed to be protect occupants from almost all hand held firearms with possible exception of RPGs.

How hard is it to make a bulletproof CCTV ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

^^^^ what's with the giant sound proof room?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

no_name said:


> Aircraft decoys, possibly to confuse enemy intelligence gethering:



Yup!
These are inflatable rubber jets
The russians are also sending millions of $$ on these... they also have rubber tanks lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CardSharp said:


> ^^^^ what's with the giant sound proof room?



For bad karaoke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> For bad karaoke



In that case turn it into soundproof booth/gas chamber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yup!
> These are inflatable rubber jets
> The russians are also sending millions of $$ on these... they also have rubber tanks lol.



Wonder if Hu is going to send Kim Jong Il a squadron of these after Kim suggested that he wanted a squadron of J-10s for free. He didn't specify what variant of J-10 he wanted so we'll give him the rubber variant - light, durable, and extremely intimidating on satellite photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeeshe100

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

siegecrossbow said:


> Wonder if Hu is going to send Kim Jong Il a squadron of these after Kim suggested that he wanted a squadron of J-10s for free. He didn't specify what variant of J-10 he wanted so we'll give him the rubber variant - light, durable, and extremely intimidating on satellite photos.



Lol good one!U can borrow the duds frm our n your neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

siegecrossbow said:


> Wonder if Hu is going to send Kim Jong Il a squadron of these after Kim suggested that he wanted a squadron of J-10s for free. He didn't specify what variant of J-10 he wanted so we'll give him the rubber variant - light, durable, and extremely intimidating on satellite photos.





I think that other room is for electromagnetic testing, not sound.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Its called an Anechoic Chamber.

Anechoic chamber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

TaimiKhan said:


> Its called an Anechoic Chamber.
> 
> Anechoic chamber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There was one at my university which I got to do experiments in once. It is a small garage sized room and the blue tiles have a mild but unpleasant smell. They are treated with flame retardants just incase when testing higher powered electromagnetic devices and it's not too good to stay inside for too long because air is not good. It's also very easy to get carbon on your hand when moving these around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


> There was one at my university which I got to do experiments in once. It is a small garage sized room and the blue tiles have a mild but unpleasant smell. They are treated with flame retardants just incase when testing higher powered electromagnetic devices and it's not too good to stay inside for too long because air is not good. It's also very easy to get carbon on your hand when moving these around.



What is your major? Whatever you are doing sounds awfully interesting.


----------



## no_name

My major is in electrical/computer engineering and I'm interested in wireless communications in an indoor environment settings. 

Some of the work is involving frequency selective surfaces which is like a filter for electromangetic waves so I was just doing some testing.

It's not actually as exotic as it sounds, and devil is always in the details (joy killer)

Lol should get back on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


> My major is in electrical/computer engineering and I'm interested in wireless communications in an indoor environment settings.
> 
> Some of the work is involving frequency selective surfaces which is like a filter for electromangetic waves so I was just doing some testing.
> 
> It's not actually as exotic as it sounds, and devil is always in the details (joy killer)
> 
> Lol should get back on topic.



Same here! Although this is not too much of a coincidence considering the profession of most of my Asian friends.

I have a question regarding magnetic shielding. When I was first studying electromagnetic physics we talked a great deal about the cancelling of magnetic fields through superpositioning. Is this how magnetic-shielding is achieved in real-life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Personally I think for time varying electromagnetic fields area-wide cancelling through superposition is hard to achieve. Special case might exist (as you might sometime noticed with your FM radio on your MP3 player when near a solid concrete wall, you get standing waves and alternating strong and weak signals when moving away from said wall) but generally the approach is to shield the whole area so that from the outside so that it is purely an electrical reflector. The mesh in your microwave screen is frequency selective surface as it lets light through so you can see your food while keeping the microwave in. In that way speaking in the most general sense all material are frequency selective to some extent.

The trouble of applying it in an indoor environment setting is that you can't really shield doorways, ventilator shaft and windows. So unwanted frequency bands will still get in. And if you have FSS applied to other parts of the room in interest, then it actually makes it harder for the energy to come back out again, so actually making the problem worse.

Interference between WLAN systems inside indoors is getting worse and resource often inefficient utilized. You have high user density and can't rely on distance dependent loss as you could with mobile phone towers. And there is also alot of clutters inside a building at the frequency range of interest.

If you are just talking about a magnetic field ferrite core helps but I'm not familiar with that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul

*Y-8XZ Cub/High New 7*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yangtomous

"Peace Mission 2010 "anti-terror military exercise of the armed forces of the member states of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization.






---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous

arrive in Kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous

tent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cncool

awesome !! i lovE thIs thREad !!! loNglivE pAk-Sino FriEndship !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusa40

awsome thread...

man chinese army is sceary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

yusa40 said:


> awesome thread...
> 
> man chinese army is scary.



Here are four videos on China's military that you may enjoy watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous

airborne troops drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

yangtomous said:


>



Are they able to steer the parachute? Or are they actually practicing landing over water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous

no_name said:


> Are they able to steer the parachute? Or are they actually practicing landing over water



not clear yet .


----------



## rumit

Left - chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (Kazakhstan)
three star general Zhasuzakov Saken.


----------



## TaimiKhan

no_name said:


> Are they able to steer the parachute? Or are they actually practicing landing over water



They do have limited steering capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

Chinese PLA honour guards rehearse military parade ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary 






Honour guards of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) rehearse a military parade, the first of its kind associating with their counterparts from other countries, ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary in Mexico City, capital of Mexico, Sept. 11, 2010. Mexico will celebrate its 200 anniversary of Independence on September 15. A military parade will be held the next day. Honor guards from some invited countries such as China, the United States, Russia and Spain will join the parade. (Xinhua Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

aimarraul said:


> Chinese PLA honour guards rehearse military parade ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honour guards of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) rehearse a military parade, the first of its kind associating with their counterparts from other countries, ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary in Mexico City, capital of Mexico, Sept. 11, 2010. Mexico will celebrate its 200 anniversary of Independence on September 15. A military parade will be held the next day. Honor guards from some invited countries such as China, the United States, Russia and Spain will join the parade. (Xinhua Photo)



It's interesting to see PLA honor guard to perform in a foreign soil... any follow-ups such as comments, pictures, videos or youtubes?


----------



## maxx

aimarraul said:


> E5HFX.jpg (842 KB)


New sub can be seen on bottom right. I had doubts before, but this clears it.


----------



## CardSharp

aimarraul said:


> Chinese PLA honour guards rehearse military parade ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honour guards of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) rehearse a military parade, the first of its kind associating with their counterparts from other countries, ahead of Mexico's 200th independence anniversary in Mexico City, capital of Mexico, Sept. 11, 2010. Mexico will celebrate its 200 anniversary of Independence on September 15. A military parade will be held the next day. Honor guards from some invited countries such as China, the United States, Russia and Spain will join the parade. (Xinhua Photo)



I wonder if Indian members and that NYT dweeb are going scream Chinese troops in Mexico!

@gpit 

It hasn't happened yet. Mexican Indeped. Day is on the 16th. I'm looking forward to a video too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

maxx said:


> New sub can be seen on bottom right. I had doubts before, but this clears it.



Lol nice spotting.


----------



## siegecrossbow

gpit said:


> It's interesting to see PLA honor guard to perform in a foreign soil... any follow-ups such as comments, pictures, videos or youtubes?



Funny how I didn't even see news of this. Guess the government decided to play things down to keep the fundies from starting war with Mexico.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Well it seems Chinese are making good progress in the naval ship building sector. 

We have seen lot of new and better ships from them and the rate of production is also amazing. Multiple number of newer ships, submarines have been inducted in last few years, while many are still in production. 

It seems China is using the CAD-CAM technology to the fullest for its defence industries, that is why we are seeing so many newer designs and the fast production rate. 

Good for China, hope they close the gap in submarine tech as much as possible and we can also be benefited from it.

I do remember of hearing Pakistan to have transferred the CAD software system it got from France in the Agosta Submarine deal, i believe it was the CATIA system being used extensively in the aerospace and ship building sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

*Y-9*


----------



## TaimiKhan

Does the banner says to be Y-9 or from where it says its Y-9 ??

What does the banner say ??

It may be the Y-8F600 platform.


----------



## no_name

Banner says I'm member of the party, follow my examples. 
No mysteries there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Please copy AA-12 please!!! then i can buy tht HOT SEXY DSJKSFJKDSHJFBHJS @!@#@W .. I beg of U!!!!!!


----------



## aimarraul

TaimiKhan said:


> Does the banner says to be Y-9 or from where it says its Y-9 ??
> 
> What does the banner say ??
> 
> It may be the Y-8F600 platform.



182's website says it's Y-9




&#187;&#249;&#178;&#227;&#182;&#175;&#204;&#172;--&#201;&#194;&#183;&#201;&#188;&#175;&#205;&#197;&#205;&#197;&#206;&#175;
&#38543;&#30528;*&#36816;&#20061;*(Y-9)&#22411;&#26426;*2205*&#26550;&#26426;&#21069;&#20013;&#27573;&#22823;&#37096;&#20214;&#24464;&#24464;&#19979;&#26550;&#22312;&#26550;&#22806;&#25176;&#26550;&#19978;&#65292;&#26631;&#24535;&#30528;&#30001;156&#29983;&#20135;&#21378;&#38271;&#19969;&#29747;&#24102;&#22836;&#30340;&#38738;&#24180;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#21448;&#19968;&#27425;&#22278;&#28385;&#22320;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#33392;&#24040;&#30340;&#31361;&#20987;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#36825;&#25903;&#33258;&#25104;&#31435;&#20197;&#26469;&#23601;&#26366;&#22810;&#27425;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#37096;&#20214;&#29983;&#20135;&#22855;&#36857;&#30340;&#38738;&#24180;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#25285;&#36127;&#20102;&#26080;&#25968;&#27425;&#24613;&#38590;&#38505;&#37325;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#34987;&#35270;&#20026;156&#21378;&#20840;&#20307;&#38738;&#24180;&#32844;&#24037;&#30340;&#39556;&#20658;&#12290;
&#22312;&#27492;&#27425;&#31361;&#20987;&#20219;&#21153;&#20013;&#36816;&#20061;&#22411;&#26426;&#23545;&#25509;&#21327;&#35843;&#31934;&#24230;&#35201;&#27714;&#24456;&#39640;&#65292;&#37325;&#28857;&#38590;&#28857;&#23601;&#26159;&#23558;&#21069;&#21518;&#20849;&#20843;&#26465;&#28369;&#36712;&#23436;&#20840;&#21327;&#35843;&#19968;&#33268;&#65292;&#20026;&#27492;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#38431;&#38271;&#26420;&#31435;&#28023;&#21450;&#36127;&#36131;&#27492;&#24037;&#24207;&#30340;&#24037;&#33402;&#21016;&#23453;&#21073;&#19982;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#21592;&#30000;&#20891;&#21033;&#29992;&#19987;&#29992;&#37327;&#35268;&#23545;&#21508;&#26465;&#28369;&#36712;&#34892;&#31243;&#23380;&#20043;&#38388;&#38388;&#36317;&#20316;&#20102;&#23450;&#20301;&#25511;&#21046;&#65292;&#20174;&#32780;&#36798;&#21040;&#25511;&#21046;&#21508;&#27573;&#28369;&#36712;&#38388;&#36317;&#20445;&#35777;&#20102;&#20843;&#26465;&#28369;&#36712;&#20043;&#38388;&#30340;&#30456;&#20114;&#21327;&#35843;&#35201;&#27714;&#65292;&#20351;&#24471;&#21407;&#35745;&#21010;&#30340;&#28369;&#36712;&#23545;&#25509;&#26102;&#38388;&#26377;&#25928;&#22320;&#32553;&#30701;&#20102;&#25972;&#25972;&#20004;&#22825;&#65292;&#24182;&#23558;&#25972;&#20010;&#31361;&#20987;&#20219;&#21153;&#33021;&#25353;&#33410;&#28857;&#39034;&#21033;&#25253;&#25463;&#12290;
&#8220;&#25361;&#25112;&#26497;&#38480;&#65292;&#27704;&#25361;&#37325;&#25285;&#8221;&#26159;&#36825;&#25903;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#30340;&#24231;&#21491;&#38125;&#65292;&#27599;&#19968;&#27425;&#31361;&#20987;&#37117;&#26159;&#19968;&#27425;&#26497;&#38480;&#30340;&#25361;&#25112;&#65292;&#21487;&#26159;&#31361;&#20987;&#38431;&#21592;&#20204;&#20174;&#27809;&#27969;&#38706;&#20986;&#19968;&#19997;&#39556;&#20658;&#30340;&#34920;&#29616;&#65292;&#27599;&#25509;&#21040;&#31361;&#20987;&#20219;&#21153;&#20182;&#20204;&#24635;&#33021;&#35748;&#30495;&#22320;&#23558;&#20219;&#21153;&#32454;&#21270;&#21040;&#28857;&#65292;&#36131;&#20219;&#33853;&#23454;&#21040;&#20154;&#65292;&#30830;&#20445;&#25353;&#33410;&#28857;&#39034;&#21033;&#23436;&#25104;&#12290;&#65288;156&#21378;&#65306;&#26446;&#26223;&#65289;

*Y-9*
The first Y-9 prototype (#2205) is shown here as it was undergoing final assembly at SAC. The design was first unveiled at the 11th Beijing Airshow in September 2005. Y-9 is the next generation medium-size and medium-range transport aircraft to replace the obsolete Y-8 series transport aircraft. It appears to have superceded the earlier Y-8-X project (initially dubbed Y-8U?). The aircraft features a spacious cargo cabin which can quickly load/unload maximum 20t containerized cargo, or airdrop 13.2t equipment or 98 paratroopers. It also has a 4-crew cockpit featuring 6 color MFDs and EFIS. The aircraft is equipped with advanced communication, navigation, radar, EGWPS, collision avoidance systems to ensure safe flight under all weather conditions. The aircraft will be powered by 4 WJ-6C turboprops (rated @ 5,100ehp each) with JL-4 6-blade propellers made of composite materials, which improve its high temperature and high altitude performance. Some specifications: max TO weight 65t, max payload 20t or 106 paratroopers, 15t payload range 2,200km, max range 5,000km, max level speed 650km/h, cruise speed 550km/h, service ceiling 10,100m, cruise altitude 8,000m. The development of Y-9 started officially in October 2005 and the construction of the first prototype (tail and head sections) started in 2006. However the project appeared to have been halted in 2007 due to shifting the production to the high priority High New series as well as Y-8C transport aircraft. The developement of Y-9 resumed in late 2008 after the two year delay and the first prototype is expected to fly by 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## aimarraul

*deputy commander of PLAAF visit CAC*







*Troop unit in field training with new-type equipment*
( Source: China Military Online ) 2010-September-15 11:16
&#12288;&#12288;



&#12288;&#12288;Since early September, a troop unit of the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army stationed on plateau in China&#8217;s Tibet Autonomous Region took its troops and a new-type equipment to the depopulated zone in north Tibet to conduct field training and live-shell fire exercise, so as to temper its officers and men in the most arduous environment and under hardest conditions.
&#12288;By Li Hong and Luo Yong








&#12288;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Does red flags meant for identification, or showing that the vehicle is undergoing live fire training?


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Does red flags meant for identification, or showing that the vehicle is undergoing live fire training?



No, red flags are there to make them look cool Varrroommm! but seriously I'd like to know as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous

886 hospital ship arrive in the Gulf of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


>



Where did you get these pictures of upgraded J-8/J-7 plans? They look pretty legit.


----------



## no_name

Got it from a discussion site so didn't post the link. There's other random stuff on it, including Anjian UAV model.

--> ????????--"??"???????????????????--??????--????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Got it from a discussion site so didn't post the link. There's other random stuff on it, including Anjian UAV model.
> 
> --> ????????--"??"???????????????????--??????--????????



you should really post the picture from there, they are great. 









Esp this one. It seems this model tries to get over the problem of a high signature intake by have the body of the plane block it from the front.


----------



## no_name

Model of the cancelled J-9 project:






Model of the cancelled J-13:






Early test model: (fuselage looks like early J-8s)





Below 1st pic Anjian combat UAV, second seems like a manned version.
Wonder if this is the 6th gen plane model. If so it seems to be lower tech than 5th gen but more flexible.









\

Then again according to one blogger china does not show it's own wares so these models may be something already investigated but not adopted designs.

Apparently lots of experiments on different aircraft type has been done since early times. Unlike the US, China was relatively poor until recent time and many models remain at the wind tunnel stage and not prototypes (control/system also lacking). However, useful things learned are archived away and can be taken out and applied when technology and 'timing' is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

CardSharp said:


> you should really post the picture from there, they are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esp this one. It seems this model tries to get over the problem of a high signature intake by have the body of the plane block it from the front.




They are some good pics but I think people here have already seen this particular design, and also the Anjian design.

And also some people looks down on models because they reasoned that models don't prove anything. Not quite correct because it proves intent to develop and innovate.

I posted the link so that if people want they can check out the pics themselves. This also avoids 10 page debate on every single contentious pics like we often witnessed on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## challenger

*Shanghai Co-operation Organization
Peace Mission 2010 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## challenger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

071 class LPD 999

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


>



No cruise missiles with the package?


----------



## no_name

^^^ Maybe a bit too big for the J-10, seems like JH-7 and J-11 is for that role.

Varyag with what seems like smoke comming out of the stack. Still waiting for more pics to confirm if this is real.





btw perhapse we should make this one sticky too? Just seems a bit unfair to let a 111 page thread slip away into the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


> ^^^ Maybe a bit too big for the J-10, seems like JH-7 and J-11 is for that role.
> 
> Varyag with what seems like smoke comming out of the stack. Still waiting for more pics to confirm if this is real.



Hope that it wasn't just arsonists setting fire to the Varyag (just kidding).

If this were true it would mean that an engine has been installed, wouldn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

????????????????????????????

According to this piece of news PLA have unveiled a new type of vehicle that can turn and rotate on the spot and suitable for maneuvering in tight space - Like in the hanger of aaircraft carrier. 

Pics below. What are you guys opinions? To me the vehicle loos a bit small and underpowered. Then again this design might be what they need for the less spacious Varyag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

no_name said:


> ????????????????????????????
> 
> According to this piece of news PLA have unveiled a new type of vehicle that can turn and rotate on the spot and suitable for maneuvering in tight space - Like in the hanger of aaircraft carrier.
> 
> Pics below. What are you guys opinions? To me the vehicle loos a bit small and underpowered. Then again this design might be what they need for the less spacious Varyag.



From the looks of it it is just a prototype so I really don't expect it to do any heavy lifting. I suspect that they are using this vehicle as a testing platform for the gimmicky wheels.


----------



## no_name

It also seems to be electric unlike the normal tractors which means it might be less powerful


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> Model of the cancelled J-9 project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model of the cancelled J-13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early test model: (fuselage looks like early J-8s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 1st pic Anjian combat UAV, second seems like a manned version.
> Wonder if this is the 6th gen plane model. If so it seems to be lower tech than 5th gen but more flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Then again according to one blogger china does not show it's own wares so these models may be something already investigated but not adopted designs.
> 
> Apparently lots of experiments on different aircraft type has been done since early times. Unlike the US, China was relatively poor until recent time and many models remain at the wind tunnel stage and not prototypes (control/system also lacking). However, useful things learned are archived away and can be taken out and applied when technology and 'timing' is right.



According to several Chinese reports, the main *heavy* UCAV in the PLAAF are:
*- Thunderbolt UCAV
- Dark Sword UCAV
- Combat Eagle UCAV*

All of these UCAVs are jet-powered.

The Thunderbolt UCAV is officially entering service in 2010. It resembles the Global Hawk.

The Dark Sword UCAV already developed and is currently in testing, service time expected in a few years.

The Combat Eagle UCAV started development in 1994 and made its first flight in 2002. It is comparable to the X-47B.

That's all the dates information I could extract from the 
reports.


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

aimarraul said:


>



&#20572;&#27850;&#22312;&#27494;&#33337;&#30340;&#26032;&#28508;&#33351;&#65311;&#65281;~


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

below_freezing said:


> &#20572;&#27850;&#22312;&#27494;&#33337;&#30340;&#26032;&#28508;&#33351;&#65311;&#65281;~



yeah,it's really crazy that they launched two SKK in the last month
&#21518;&#38754;&#37027;&#33368;&#26159;RMB&#25913;&#26080;&#30097;&#65292;&#21069;&#38754;&#37027;&#33368;&#35980;&#20284;&#29616;&#22312;&#20105;&#35770;&#36824;&#27604;&#36739;&#22823;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## no_name

^^^ Wait is this the SECOND sub of the new type !?


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

I see at least two, maybe three planes. So we can say it is in mass production?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> I see at least two, maybe three planes. So we can say it is in mass production?



I count 3 in the first picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

aimarraul said:


>



Is the blue thing in the middle of the "carrier" the fabled electromagnetic rail catapult?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxx

Some of my favourite pics of Chinese military I saved to my small collection, thought I'd share..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

maxx said:


>



Is it the angle or are the two engine nozzles different?
Or is it just their diameter adjusted differently

edit: prob just the shadow.


----------



## applesauce

no_name said:


> Is it the angle or are the two engine nozzles different?
> Or is it just their diameter adjusted differently
> 
> edit: prob just the shadow.



yep shadow


----------



## yangtomous

&#36825;&#20010;&#20027;&#39064;&#25918;&#36825;&#65292;&#19968;&#19979;&#23376;&#20919;&#20102;&#65281;&#26368;&#22909;&#36824;&#26159;&#25918;&#22238;&#21435;&#65292;&#32622;&#39030;&#26410;&#24517;&#26159;&#22909;&#20107;&#12290;


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------


----------



## cloneman




----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloneman

Y10 in 1980s





---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman




----------



## cloneman

China Thiland Joint exercise






---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman




----------



## cloneman

Chinese navy equipments cartoon

http://v.ku6.com/show/BnsJcBkepZGXYv9C.html


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

Lin Zongtang&#65292;former minister of China Aeronautics and Astronautics Ministry visit CAC
http://www.hangkongnet.com/2010/1031/17688.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

aimarraul said:


> Lin Zongtang&#65292;former minister of China Aeronautics and Astronautics Ministry visit CAC
> 
> http://tu.6.cn/pic/show-new/id/11200241



There is rumor that he was there to see the J-XX.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

Is that Z-10?


----------



## aimarraul

Brotherhood said:


> Is that Z-10?



yes,there's a rumer that PLA has started receiving Z10.if it's true,it means WZ9 engine has been successfully developed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

2nd 052C+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

new ship anti missile close-in system FL-3000N?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Sharp eyes!


----------



## Brotherhood

I have a feeling a sea trial is on its way soon, and sino-soldier still insisted a "casino" saying?


----------



## aimarraul

PLA Air Force conducts largest logistic professional-skill competition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

^^ I'd totally want to eat that chicken lol.


----------



## applesauce

^^ whats it made out of?


----------



## no_name

maybe mix of flour, egg and sugary stuff. Some form of pastry.
Looks unhealthy


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Three Chinese escort ships sail for Gulf of Aden, Somali waters - People's Daily Online* November 02, 2010 





Special force soldiers bid farewell to relatives at a port in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 2, 2010. The 7th Chinese naval escort flotilla, consisting of frigate Zhoushan, frigate Xuzhou, comprehensive supply ship Qiandaohu, two shipborne helicopters and tens of special force soldiers, departed from Zhoushan on Tuesday for the escort mission in the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters to protect commercial ships from pirate attacks. (Xinhua/Fan Junwei)

Three Chinese naval ships left Zhoushan of east China's Zhejiang Province for the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters to protect ships through the pirate-plagued waters.

This has been the seventh escort flotilla sent by the Chinese Navy, which is comprised of missile frigates "Zhoushan" and "Xuzhou," supplying ship "Qiandaohu" and two shipborne helicopters.

It has been the second time for "Zhoushan," "Xuzhou" and "Qiandaohu" to perform the escort mission.

On board are more than 780 crew members, including dozens of special weapons and tactics team (SWAT) sailors and 25 female crew members responsible for medical care, psychological counselling and telecommunications.

The Chinese Navy has successfully escorted 2,832 ships from China and other foreign countries since Dec. 26, 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Fastest ocean surveillance vessel serves in South China Sea - People's Daily Online*





On Oct. 26, No. 75, the fastest ocean surveillance vessel from the China Marine Surveillance Department, anchors on the shore. It was another large ocean surveillance vessel formed into the South China Sea corps of the China Marine Surveillance Department after the launch of the China Marine Surveillance 7112 helicopter as well as the China Marine Surveillance No. 71 and No. 83 ships in 2005, which marked a new high in the level of equipment used in South China Sea marine surveillance. (Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomenclature

L-15(06)'s new paint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

A little treat. nothing conclusive







edit: lol looks like someone was faster than me (more complete too). -->
http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/80189-airshow-china-2010-a.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

C919

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

According to Chinareviewnews.com, 
&#20013;&#22283;&#22235;&#20195;&#20808;&#36914;&#25136;&#27231;&#27231;&#38957;&#21450;&#24231;&#33369;&#23559;&#20142;&#30456;&#29664;&#28023;&#33322;&#23637;??? 




???????????????????????????


----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aimarraul

WOW....four type 730 CIWS,four type HQ10 ,adding hundreds of HQ9 or HQ16,varyag itself has a very solid defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

aimarraul said:


> WOW....four type 730 CIWS,four type HQ10 ,adding hundreds of HQ9 or HQ16,varyag itself has a very solid defence



worlds most secure casino *woot *no cheater allowed here!


ps:looks like china is going with the Russia doctrine where the escort will be much smaller than the USN's carrier escorts thus the carriers will have to pack its own guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Is the Varyag testing its engines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

siegecrossbow said:


> Is the Varyag testing its engines?





yangtomous said:


>




I was wondering about the same thing by judging from the black smoke shown in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomenclature

applesauce said:


> worlds most secure casino *woot *no cheater allowed here!
> 
> 
> ps:looks like china is going with the Russia doctrine where the escort will be much smaller than the USN's carrier escorts thus the carriers will have to pack its own guns.



I won't necessarily see this as a matter of doctrine. Maybe they just decided it's safer to go with the Russian original design rather than making structural change to the hull.

Anyway, with all these expansive weapon systems fitted on, one can say this is going to be a real operational carrier rather than just a training ship.


----------



## BigTree.CN

Recently, thousands of soldiers are gonna be relieved of their duty and retire from army.

Let us show our highest respect to our most lovable soldiers.

&#35841;&#26159;&#26368;&#21487;&#29233;&#30340;&#20154;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigTree.CN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BigTree.CN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad

^^ Patriots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

pardon my noobish question but they don't seem old, why are they retiring at this age?


----------



## no_name

They are soldiers not career officers, so their service time is about three years or so.


----------



## desiman

BigTree.CN said:


>




care to shed light on why are they crying ?


----------



## no_name

They failed their exams so going to gulang camp.

joking.

Just being emotional because they are leaving the service.


----------



## mil-avia

kunlunshannavy.jpg - ImageHost.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

no_name said:


> They failed their exams so going to gulang camp.
> 
> joking.
> 
> Just being emotional because they are leaving the service.



lol, but really being at a post for 3 years with the same group of people can make you emotional when you leave them


----------



## no_name

Latest concept art of the type 056 corvette:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigTree.CN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> Latest concept art of the type 056 corvette:



What is the name of that bump on the bow? I know it increasing the ship's fuel efficiency but I've forgotten the name.


----------



## yangtomous



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## no_name

CardSharp said:


> What is the name of that bump on the bow? I know it increasing the ship's fuel efficiency but I've forgotten the name.



It's called a bulbous bow and reduces water resistance, a famous example is the japanese battleships Yamato and musashi.

It also provides room to house sonar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spin666

Let's see if Wz-10 ever going come out. It seem it's on trial for quite sometime now. China should have get few mi-28. Or even better Ka-50


----------



## aimarraul

finally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> It's called a bulbous bow and reduces water resistance, a famous example is the japanese battleships Yamato and musashi.
> 
> It also provides room to house sonar.



Thank you sir! That is exactly what I was asking.


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai

YouTube - PLAAF 81 Aerobatic Team Air Show China 2010?music)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nice. . .

*Question from Chinese*:

_Is it true that nearly every Chinese knows Martial Arts??_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> nice. . .
> 
> *Question from Chinese*:
> 
> _Is it true that nearly every Chinese knows Martial Arts??_



Is it true every American is a cowboy? Or every Japanese is a samurai?

lol


----------



## Shifu

I think so.


----------



## siegecrossbow

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> nice. . .
> 
> *Question from Chinese*:
> 
> _Is it true that nearly every Chinese knows Martial Arts??_



Why else do you think Western countries are labelling China as a threat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

houshanghai said:


> YouTube - PLAAF 81 Aerobatic Team Air Show China 2010?music)



Good Video, but what's with the music? Distinctly unmartial


----------



## naumananjum

really nice pics
.


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

houshanghai said:


>



Not Indian border. Check completed. 0.319 seconds.


----------



## xuxu1457

Chinese Police\drag racing
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjI1MzY3MDcy/v.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

39B AIP (Yuan Class) Diesel-Electric Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

Varyag Aircraft Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alikayani

TaimiKhan said:


> here BB, see this one.



this gun is so sick!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spin666

alikayani said:


> this gun is so sick!!!



Personal I pick G36c over that. Or the M416


----------



## BigTree.CN



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## elchino

PLA is preparing for a cold war:






This is what winter training for Chinese soldiers looks like - Shanghaiist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjM5OTEzNzUy/v.swf

Varyag Aircraft Carrier videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bigoren

desiman said:


> care to shed light on why are they crying ?



sad time because they ritired from the PLA.


----------



## Transgress

Are the pictures of the subs taken Dalian?


----------



## TrMhMt

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. !!

I have a question guys. Why there is woman soldiers in your army? isn't there enough man for military? Are they volunteers?


----------



## applesauce

TrMhMt said:


> Great pics. Thanks for sharing. !!
> 
> I have a question guys. Why there is woman soldiers in your army? isn't there enough man for military? Are they volunteers?



about all PLA soldiers are volunteers given the large population and thus large number of volunteers. and as for the women, china is communist(so it says) so women get to hold up half the sky and good PR


----------



## houshanghai




----------



## houshanghai




----------



## houshanghai




----------



## houshanghai

FD-2000






HQ-9






HONGYING-6






A200





HQ7






SY-400 BP-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

ZTZ99











ZTZ99





96A











ZTD05

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## razgriz19

*PLA 2011 CALENDER!!!*

http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/slide_8_199_6867.html#p=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman

HQ9 SAM model





---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

New type SAM model





---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Movable radar





---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neverbee

very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

PLA CJ-10A Air-Launched Cruise Missile (ALCM)












CJ-10K (courtesy of ZYZXLB, FF) 
CJ-10K is the first generation of modern long range ALCM in the same class of Amercian AGM-86 and Russian Kh-55, designed to attack a variety of fixed, high-value targets. Its configuration features a cylindrical body with two retractable wings, four non-retractable tailfins as well as a retractable engine inlet. However the missile appears to lack any significant stealth features. Based on CJ-10 land-based cruise missile which in turn adopted some Kh-55 technology, CJ-10K ALCM entered the service with PLAAF in the late 2000s, along with the dedicated H-6M missile carrier converted from earlier H-6Fs. Powered by a fuel-efficient turbofan engine, CJ-10 can achieve a range between 1,500 and 2,500km, depending on the payload it carries. As a strategic weapon, it is capable of carrying both nuclear and conventional warhead. CJ-10K utlizes both INS and TERCOM (coupled with GPS?) as the cruising guidance and DSMAC as the terminal guidance, which gives the missile a pinpoint accuracy. The missile is expected to be carried by the new H-6K missile carrier which is still under development. An improved version (CJ-20?) with a longer range (&#8805;3,000km) was rumored to have been under development. 
- Last Updated 2/1/11
http://cnair.top81.cn/missile1.htm

H-6K/BC-1 Badger/God of War











One of the H-6K (K/JH6K?) cruise missile carrier prototypes was undergoing a test flight at CFTE. This new variant first flew on January 5, 2007 at XAC. Two prototypes have been produced (861 & 862). Its major improvement is to replace two fuel-thirsty WP-8/AM-3 turojet engines with Russian D-30 series turbofan engines (D-30KP-2? TO thrust 12,000kg, used by Il-76MD), resulting in a greater range (30% more?) and a higher cruise speed. Around 64 D-30KP-2 engines were reported to be imported from Russia between 2006-07. It has been rumored that D-30KP-2 will be produced locally as WS-18. Other improvements include a redesigned solid nose housing a large ground search radar, a chin mounted FLIR/TV turret for night/poor weather missions, nose MAWS sensors, a SATCOM antenna on the top of rear fuselage, a datalink antenna on the bottom of rear fuselage, solid tail cone housing electronics with the tail gunner compartment removed, 6 underwing missile pylons and use of composite materials to reduce weight. Its cockpit has been completely redesigned featuring 6 color MFDs. The aircraft now has 3-member crew located in the forward cabin (two pilots+WSO), each eqipped with a new ejection seat to improve pilot survivalbility. The crew can also get into/out of the cabin quickly through a side door. The internal bomb bay appears retained and no IFR probe has been found. A total of 6 large long-range cruise missles may be carried, which might be the air-launched version of CJ-10 (CJ-10K?) curise missile (range 2,500km, similar to Russian Kh-55). Some images suggested it may also carry a mix of different types of missles, including the smaller KD-63 ASM. H-6K is capable of flying strategic missions with these long-range curise missiles (armed with nuclear warheads). It also has the potential to be converted into ASW aircraft or tanker in the future. It appears that the H-6K production was delayed while waiting for the import of D-30KP-2 engine. 
http://cnair.top81.cn/q-5_jh-7_h-6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

Y-8J Cub
This airborne early warning (AEW) variant of Y-8 (Project 515) was first spotted near Shanghai in 2000. It may feature a Sky Master surveillance radar (based upon earlier Search Water radar) housed in a enlarged, slightly dropped nose radome, a configuration similar to the smaller Britten Norman Defender twinturboprop for ground and maritime patrol and AEW roles. 6-8 sets of this radar system were purchased by China in 1996 from UK's Racal for $66m. The Sky Master L band PD radar has a detection range of 85km (look-down mode) or 110km (look-up mode) against a 5 m2 aerial target, and 230km against a sea surface target. A total of 100 aerial targets and 32 sea surface targets can be tracked simultaneously. Y-8J also has a limited C&C capability. The system can direct up to 6 aircraft to intercept enemy aircraft. The first prototype flew on September 26 1998. So far at least 3 Y-8J AEW platforms (S/N 9281, 9301, 9311, 9321) were converted by Shannxi Aircraft Industry Corporation (SAC) and both are in service with PLAN. It was speculated that the aircraft could be used to provide targetting information for long-range anti-ship missiles, but this has not been confirmed. This AEW variant is believed to be far less capable than KJ-2000 AWACS just entering service with PLAAF but can be regarded as a stop-gap measure for PLAN until the fully capabable Y-8W AWACS (see below) enters the service. 

Chinese Military Aviation | China Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jigs

Oh and before i forget. Chinese Special operations did some training in Turkey at our SAS/SAT base.
Here are some pictures. From what i can tell they did the same courses our naval special operations did. Which in Turn is based on the same course work the U.S. Navy Seals do such as hell week.



http://military.china.com/zh_cn/important/64/20090525/15495707.html

Edit the pictures won't show but you can view them from the link. There are 9 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Jigs said:


> Oh and before i forget. Chinese Special operations did some training in Turkey at our SAS base.
> Here are some pictures. From what i can tell they did the same courses our naval special operations did. Which in Turn is based on the same course work the U.S. Navy Seals do such as hell week.
> 
> 
> 
> ¹ÙÆØÖÐ¹úÌØÖÖ±øÔÚÍÁ¶úÆäSAS»ùµØ²Ð¿áÑµÁ·¾µÍ·[Í¼]--¾üÊÂÆµµÀ-ÖÐ»ªÍø-ÖÐ¹ú×î´ó¾üÊÂÍøÕ¾
> 
> Edit the pictures won't show but you can view them from the link. There are 9 pages.


 
Wow amazing stuff. Thnx for posting.

The article mentioned underwater shooting. I presume that special underwater pistols or assault rifles were used?

Kudos for Pan Xin, the Chinese soldier, for surviving such tough trainings. He really put his life on the line when he completed one of the training sessions holding his breath due to equipment failure. This is the type of scenario that will pop up in real life combat situations and frankly I hope more Chinese soldiers could train in such manners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Here are a couple videos of what the training consists of. 

YouTube - SAT Komandolar

YouTube - SAT Komandolar


The videos explains some what they have to do.

You have to dive 20 meters without scuba gear. Swim 13km non stop and be able to operate underwater for up to 4 hours. You also have to row the rubber boat 10 miles. Hell week (the last week) mainly consists of very little sleep (4 hours for the whole week) along with simulated torture and lots of waking up in the middle of the night to live gun fire and explosions and have to eat snakes and frogs. There is also underwater ship sabotage, demolitions, and learning to set up traps. At 1:50 of the second video they each have to claim a rope to receive their food. If they can't they don't receive anything. However idk if the Chinese soldiers did the full course as it takes 8 months to complete. The drop out rate is around 70% for Turkish cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Jigs said:


> Here are a couple videos of what the training consists of.
> 
> YouTube - SAT Komandolar
> 
> YouTube - SAT Komandolar
> 
> 
> The videos explains some what they have to do.
> 
> You have to dive 20 meters without scuba gear. Swim 13km non stop and be able to operate underwater for up to 4 hours. You also have to row the rubber boat 10 miles. Hell week (the last week) mainly consists of very little sleep (4 hours for the whole week) along with simulated torture and lots of waking up in the middle of the night to live gun fire and explosions and have to eat snakes and frogs. There is also underwater ship sabotage, demolitions, and learning to set up traps. At 1:50 of the second video they each have to claim a rope to receive their food. If they can't they don't receive anything. However idk if the Chinese soldiers did the full course as it takes 8 months to complete. The drop out rate is around 70% for Turkish cadets.


 
Thnx. SO they eat live snakes and frogs.... Well this may not be a problem if the Chinese soldier in question is from Guangdong lol (no offense to our Cantonese friends). I think probably the worst part is gonna be the sleep deprivation from Hell Week. I feel awful when I stay up all night programming so I can't imagine how they could cope with the hard physical activities like long distance swims and free diving on top of sleep deprivation.

According to the article you gave the Chinese soldier was one of the 10 "survivors" of the training. Apparently he stayed to train in Turkey for two years. I wonder if he participated in some other training as well.


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

houshanghai said:


>


 
Are there plans for the female pilots to fly the J-10 or J-11s?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Chinese WZ551/Type 92 IFV in Southern Sudan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

siegecrossbow said:


> Are there plans for the female pilots to fly the J-10 or J-11s?


 
only k-8 now,

but women get to hold up half the sky in china,so anything can happen&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

siegecrossbow said:


> Are there plans for the female pilots to fly the J-10 or J-11s?


you crazy? of course not.


----------



## applesauce

casual said:


> you crazy? of course not.


 
i know there arent women flying them right now but why would it be crazy for women to pilot j-10s and j-11s?


----------



## casual

applesauce said:


> i know there arent women flying them right now but why would it be crazy for women to pilot j-10s and j-11s?


 
cause women can't drive


----------



## CardSharp

casual said:


> cause women can't drive


 
This lady begs to differ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

casual said:


> cause women can't drive


 
well looks like we got our selves a sexist here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## milvipes

I can guarantee you that most, if not all of those women fighter pilot candidates will "quit" before they reach squadron service due to "personal reasons". The whole thing is a PR stunt by PLA with no intention of ever putting women fighter pilots into active service.


----------



## below_freezing

milvipes said:


> I can guarantee you that most, if not all of those women fighter pilot candidates will "quit" before they reach squadron service due to "personal reasons". The whole thing is a PR stunt by PLA with no intention of ever putting women fighter pilots into active service.


 
They are doing it for the space program. I don't see why female fighter pilots should be excluded. If they're held to the same standards as men and they pass the test then they pass the test.


----------



## mil-avia

China fighter plane engines :






















http://big5.china.com/gate/big5/club.china.com/data/thread/1013/2707/79/71/7_1.html


----------



## mil-avia

China fighter plane engines (part 2) :






















®þüd&#23829;æçÝtü¹îêÒ]édÁë£¶¤Ä--®P¢J&#22678;-10îí&#25117;ÎpÃì¿ÅÿÿÜdÿÿ0ÄÊ¤o¡]®þÿÿ&#22692;ëæØ¤¼ßëæÿÿ-æç&#25117;ÕMër¤ËÝ§®þüd&#27991;--îã£¶&#27991;Ãìÿÿ&#12359;ÖæÄß&#23599;ÀÞÕ¥&#32139;


----------



## mil-avia

China fighter plane engines (part 3) :


















???????| ?? - ??? - powered by phpwind.net


----------



## mil-avia

China fighter plane engines (part 4) :






















??(?) - ???? - ? - ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

China fighter plane engines (part 5) :






















??(?) - ???? - ? - ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

PLAN J11BS( ws10a)






k8 new cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jigs

houshanghai said:


> k8 new cockpit




Thrustmaster hotas cougar and CH Pedals. Interesting set up and pretty cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigTree.CN




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## houshanghai




----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## yangtomous

Type 96

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------






Type 99


----------



## yangtomous

Type 62 modified


----------



## yangtomous

Type 63A

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------





Type 89


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## yangtomous

&#32418;&#31661;8


----------



## yangtomous

92&#36718;&#24335;

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------






photo from &#39134;&#25196;&#20891;&#20107;


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

SKY FIGHTER (J10 movie&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe




----------



## BigTree.CN




----------



## BigTree.CN




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

PLZ-05 155mm SPH 





PLZ-09 122mm SPH 





ZBD-2000 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

A derivative H/PJ-12 CIWS (Naval) and combined with a search radar, fire control radar and missile HY-6/QW-18 6, called LD-2000 (Earth Shield 2000)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

105mm howitzer Mobile Type SH-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## Akasa

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
Antibody, are you sure that all of the pictures you posted are of real PLA equipment? I've never seen these type of self propelled howitzers or IFVs before.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Communist said:


>


 
SG553SB's?Which unit is this?


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

^^^^^

Awsome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I see we are also getting better at making videos.

Ans lol at the wall climbing party song.

You wish CCTV have something comparable.


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> I see we are also getting better at making videos.
> 
> Ans lol at the wall climbing party song.
> 
> You wish CCTV have something comparable.



Remember when CCTV first released the "promotional video" of the J-10A? It was disgusting.


----------



## no_name

^^^ I havn't seen that vid but it's probably best not to.


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> ^^^ I havn't seen that vid but it's probably best not to.


 
It made the J-10 look like a MiG-21.


----------



## no_name

Does it come with cheesy plot and party exhorting lines?


----------



## no_name

houshanghai said:


>


 
I like the music. On further search I've found the song:

Eisbrecher - Leider






There's also another one that I like:

Vergissmeinnicht


----------



## cccc

Very strong .


----------



## a1b2c145

no_name said:


> I see we are also getting better at making videos.
> 
> Ans lol at the wall climbing party song.
> 
> You wish CCTV have something comparable.


 
Don't you think that they(soldiers) are from Taiwan?
http://i47.tinypic.com/k0gcx2.jpg


----------



## cloneman

Some Armed Police pictures 










---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

a1b2c145 said:


> Don't you think that they(soldiers) are from Taiwan?
> http://i47.tinypic.com/k0gcx2.jpg


 
I'm not completely sure


----------



## cloneman

Some recent pictures from FYJS,enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LevLandau

Wow wow wow! Awesome! Your military can protect your country and Communism in China. Congratulations! Can I show some photos of VPA?


----------



## houshanghai

your guy is a proper terror,you can not understand English???:the name of this thread called "Photos of the Chinese Armed Forces"???why did your guys still post Vietnamese pics in here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

99

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LevLandau

houshanghai said:


> your guy is a proper terror,you can not understand English???:the name of this thread called "Photos of the Chinese Armed Forces"???why did your guys still post Vietnamese pics in here



I asked you before posted my photos, sorry, this is the last time.


----------



## NiceGuy

LevLandau said:


> I asked you before posted my photos, sorry, this is the last time.


 
if you want to post some, pls use this thread.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...e-s-army-turn-into-regular-elite-force-4.html


----------



## insular

Stop littering every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hideki Yukawa

Weapons for children!


----------



## Akasa

Hideki Yukawa said:


> Weapons for children!


 
Please note that your country Japan cannot even match these childrens' weapons.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Hideki Yukawa said:


> Weapons for children!


 
Which is why your government always and moan when those "children's weapon" travels just a teeny bit close to Okinawa?


----------



## cloneman

This weeks topic:the armor power


----------



## cloneman




----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman

I think i will crash this site if i continue,one last my favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hideki Yukawa

China?


----------



## houshanghai

Poor Japanese were castrated by usa




new pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

http://img.cjdby.com/attachments_cd/forum/201106/17/13022461jnr9yyai6bua6k.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

*Does anybody recognize any of these vehicles? Are they real or are they made up?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pandarunner

nice pics, thanks


----------



## cloneman

SinoSoldier said:


> *Does anybody recognize any of these vehicles? Are they real or are they made up?*


 
The two above do exist.I already posted them above.The 155mm canon is something like this,but I doubt its a 100mm anti armor canon:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## teddy

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*Tibet? Apparently this is Indo-China border!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Well the china side of indo-china border would be in tibet.


----------



## BRICS

no_name said:


> Well the china side of indo-china border would be in tibet.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong! Aksai Chin is part of Xinjiang, which also borders Indian Kashmir!


----------



## no_name

BRICS said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong! Aksai Chin is part of Xinjiang, which also borders Indian Kashmir!


 
You can't expect me to tell it's Aksai Chin from the pics if you don't label them dear.


----------



## BRICS

no_name said:


> You can't expect me to tell it's Aksai Chin from the pics if you don't label them dear.



lol. 
I just posted the pics in the off chance, one of the Chinese members might have come across the pics elsewhere & would be able share some info!


----------



## Akasa

cloneman said:


> The two above do exist.I already posted them above.The 155mm canon is something like this,but I doubt its a 100mm anti armor canon:


 
Can you post them again? I didn't find your post. I've never seen any of these weapons before.

The 155 mm cannon is the 155 mm howitzer variant of the ZBL-09, but I never knew that the cannon could be dismounted.


----------



## cloneman

SinoSoldier said:


> Can you post them again? I didn't find your post. I've never seen any of these weapons before.
> 
> The 155 mm cannon is the 155 mm howitzer variant of the ZBL-09, but I never knew that the cannon could be dismounted.


 
All the cartoons are more or less exaggerated comparing to the real counterparts.But the first one is quite similar to the type 05 IFV




The second one is apparentlly an airbone troops vehicel,look at the wheels which are similar to your cartoon:




I am sure the PLA army doesnt have such a 155mm howitzer,but 100mm,105mm or 120mm anti armour guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cloneman said:


> All the cartoons are more or less exaggerated comparing to the real counterparts.But the first one is quite similar to the type 05 IFV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is apparentlly an airbone troops vehicel,look at the wheels which are similar to your cartoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the PLA army doesnt have such a 155mm howitzer,but 100mm,105mm or 120mm anti armour guns.


 
Those are not the ones shown in the computer generated image. The turret and hull are completely different.


----------



## no_name

cloneman said:


>


 
It seems that these armour vehicles can create smoke screen through their exhauses. There is a pic of type 99 doing similar thing:






another one





Compared to the normal black smoke when it just started accelerating:






Apparently this is made by spraying oil on the hot exhaust tubes.
I wonder if this technique is designed to spread out the tank's IR signature making it hard for IR based weapon to achieve a lock on.

I guess it might also be helpful if you are trying to affect the aim of any possibly enemy tanks from behind, both visually and via infrared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

^^^ Infact the US seems to have a dedicated smoke generating vehicle:

M58A3 Wolf Smoke Generator Carrier

Some pics from mp.net:

M113 and variants


----------



## cloneman

no_name said:


> It seems that these armour vehicles can create smoke screen through their exhauses. There is a pic of type 99 doing similar thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the normal black smoke when it just started accelerating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is made by spraying oil on the hot exhaust tubes.
> I wonder if this technique is designed to spread out the tank's IR signature making it hard for IR based weapon to achieve a lock on.
> 
> I guess it might also be helpful if you are trying to affect the aim of any possibly enemy tanks from behind, both visually and via infrared.


 
Interesting obeservation,but I doubt it since the Type 99 MBT has the standard smoke generater which lies on the flanker sides of the main gun.Look at the picture below which is a standard smoke generation process.The smoke geneater"s tubes flanking the gun are empety.On your picture the generaters tubes are still closed,I dont know if there is an urgent protocol as you mentioned that the engine to generate some smoke when the standard generaters run out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

My guess is that this process is used to hide an entire tank column rather than individual tanks. It may be that only a few units in a tank column is in charged for this purpose.

In other words this method is used on purpose to hide unit movements from the enemy prior to discovery, whereas the smoke launchers carried is used as a counter measure after a unit is discovered.

*Smoke generators*

Very large or sustained smoke screens are produced by a smoke generator. This machine heats a volatile material (typically oil or an oil based mixture) to evaporate it, then mixes the vapor with cool external air at a controlled rate so it condenses to a mist with a controlled droplet size. Cruder designs simply boiled waste oil over a heater, while more sophisticated ones sprayed a specially formulated oily composition ("fog oil") through nozzles onto a heated plate. Choice of a suitable oil, and careful control of cooling rate, can produce droplet sizes close to the ideal size for Mie scattering of visible light. This produces a very effective obscuration per weight of material used. This screen can then be sustained as long as the generator is supplied with oil, and&#8212;especially if a number of generators are used&#8212;the screen can build up to a considerable size. One 50 gallon drum of fog oil can obscure 60 miles (97 km) of land in 15 minutes.

Whilst producing very large amounts of smoke relatively cheaply, these generators have a number of disadvantages. They are much slower to respond than pyrotechnic sources, and require a valuable piece of equipment to be sited at the point of emission of the smoke. They are also relatively heavy and not readily portable, which is a significant problem if the wind shifts. To overcome this latter problem they may be used in fixed posts widely dispersed over the battlefield, or else mounted on specially adapted vehicles. An example of the latter is the M56 Coyote generator.

Many armoured fighting vehicles can create smoke screens in a similar way, generally by injecting diesel fuel onto the hot exhaust.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

houshanghai said:


>


 
There is a rumor that a much upgraded variant called the Type 99KM has been built. It apparently has an upgraded JD-4 active protection system, a 2100 hp engine, 155 mm smoothbore gun capable of firing next generation kinetic rounds, and much more.

It is apparently much heavier than the Type 99A2. The first batch of 200 is apparently being produced.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> There is a rumor that a much upgraded variant called the Type 99KM has been built. It apparently has an upgraded JD-4 active protection system, a 2100 hp engine, 155 mm smoothbore gun capable of firing next generation kinetic rounds, and much more.
> 
> It is apparently much heavier than the Type 99A2. The first batch of 200 is apparently being produced.


It's this one.





The active defence system is right, but the part on engine and gun is wrong. They used a 1500hp instead of the 1200hp engine on older Type 99, and the gun is still 125mm. However, bore pressure and the rounds have improved, leading to greater penetration. The armor has also been upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> It's this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The active defence system is right, but the part on engine and gun is wrong. They used a 1500hp instead of the 1200hp engine on older Type 99, and the gun is still 125mm. However, bore pressure and the rounds have improved, leading to greater penetration. The armor has also been upgraded.


 
That's the Type 99A2.

Are you sure this is the same thing as the rumored Type 99KM?


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> That's the Type 99A2.
> 
> Are you sure this is the same thing as the rumored Type 99KM?


This is the one in development. It's been confirmed by both &#32418;&#22806; and M1A1 on CD.

Looks butt ugly to me.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> This is the one in development. It's been confirmed by both &#32418;&#22806; and M1A1 on CD.
> 
> Looks butt ugly to me.


 
I believe the tank you are referring to is in fact the Type 99A2. Development started several years back and it has supposedly entered service in 2009.

Type 99A2:













Clearly, the one you are referring to (the Type 99A2) can not match the M1A3 or the Leopard 2A7.

The tank I'm referring to (the Type 99KM) is supposed to be the next generation (fourth generation) variant of the Type 99. It supposedly will have drastic changes and will probably rival the M1A3 and Leopard 2A7.


----------



## mhb56

When is the Type 99KM coming?


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> I believe the tank you are referring to is in fact the Type 99A2. Development started several years back and it has supposedly entered service in 2009.
> 
> Type 99A2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the one you are referring to (the Type 99A2) can not match the M1A3 or the Leopard 2A7.
> 
> The tank I'm referring to (the Type 99KM) is supposed to be the next generation (fourth generation) variant of the Type 99. It supposedly will have drastic changes and will probably rival the M1A3 and Leopard 2A7.


LOL! Where the hell do you get all these crappy fantasy ideas? Type 99A2 cannot match M1A3 or Leopard 2A7? Stop making statements you are not qualified to make.

Quit reading wikipedia and actually spend time talking with people that work in the industry. 7071020, &#29454;&#26432;m1a1and &#32418;&#22806;6904 are the tank experts, either served in military or work for the factories. All regularly post on CD as moderators. Type 99A2 has only been issued in limited numbers to armor units for trials, and there is no further plan to develop a new tank. Firepower and protection of Type 99A2 exceeds all of China's neighbor's tanks. There is no pressing need for new generation tank. Almost every country is upgrading their existing models, China included.

Also, Leopard 2's armor is not very highly regarded.

_"&#32418;&#22806;6904 : &#20877;&#36807;&#20123;&#24180;&#22303;&#40150;&#38470;&#20891;&#23601;&#35201;&#28120;&#27760;&#22823;&#37327;&#30340;&#32769;&#26087;&#22374;&#20811;&#20102;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#25913;&#38761;&#20197;&#21518;&#21487;&#33021;&#21482;&#20250;&#20445;&#30041;2000-3000&#36742;&#24038;&#21491;&#30340;&#20027;&#25112;&#22374;&#20811;&#65292;&#20010;&#20154;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;96a&#21644;99&#22823;&#25913;&#33021;&#22815;&#28385;&#36275;&#20351;&#29992;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#37325;&#26032;&#24320;&#21457;&#19968;&#27454;&#22374;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#33021;&#24615;&#24456;&#23567;&#20102;"_


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> LOL! Where the hell do you get all these crappy fantasy ideas? Type 99A2 cannot match M1A3 or Leopard 2A7? Stop making statements you are not qualified to make.
> 
> Quit reading wikipedia and actually spend time talking with people that work in the industry. 7071020, &#29454;&#26432;m1a1and &#32418;&#22806;6904 are the tank experts, either served in military or work for the factories. All regularly post on CD as moderators. Type 99A2 has only been issued in limited numbers to armor units for trials, and there is no further plan to develop a new tank. Firepower and protection of Type 99A2 exceeds all of China's neighbor's tanks. There is no pressing need for new generation tank. Almost every country is upgrading their existing models, China included.
> 
> Also, Leopard 2's armor is not very highly regarded.
> 
> _"&#32418;&#22806;6904 : &#20877;&#36807;&#20123;&#24180;&#22303;&#40150;&#38470;&#20891;&#23601;&#35201;&#28120;&#27760;&#22823;&#37327;&#30340;&#32769;&#26087;&#22374;&#20811;&#20102;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#25913;&#38761;&#20197;&#21518;&#21487;&#33021;&#21482;&#20250;&#20445;&#30041;2000-3000&#36742;&#24038;&#21491;&#30340;&#20027;&#25112;&#22374;&#20811;&#65292;&#20010;&#20154;&#35748;&#20026;&#65292;&#29616;&#26377;&#30340;96a&#21644;99&#22823;&#25913;&#33021;&#22815;&#28385;&#36275;&#20351;&#29992;&#38656;&#27714;&#65292;&#37325;&#26032;&#24320;&#21457;&#19968;&#27454;&#22374;&#20811;&#30340;&#21487;&#33021;&#24615;&#24456;&#23567;&#20102;"_


 
And I'm sure you realize that Japan now has a Type 10 tank, right? And what about South Korea's K2 tank?

And I was referring to the M1A3 and Leopard 2A7, both of which are ones in development. Are you sure you can say that the Type 99A2 can match or beat them with confidence?


-------

reported that China is developing a next generation tank called the CSU-152. It supposedly uses depleted uranium armor and testing has supposedly begun in 2003. is a very reliable source and many users have to pay in order to get the full subscription.

Here is a report: http://articles..com/articles/-Armour-and-Artillery/Chinese-CSU-152-MBT-China.html

I do believe that China is developing a next generation tank mainly from this and the fact that China's neighbors and other countries are doing so as well.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> And I'm sure you realize that Japan now has a Type 10 tank, right? And what about South Korea's K2 tank?
> 
> And I was referring to the M1A3 and Leopard 2A7, both of which are ones in development. Are you sure you can say that the Type 99A2 can match or beat them with confidence?


Sigh~

New tank does not mean better. It boils down to composition of armor and penetration of the main gun. Germany, Japan and S. Korea do not have access to the latest ceramic armor that China, United States, Russia and Britain has. In the case of S. Korea, they even resorted to using special purpose rubber. &#29454;&#26432;m1a1 had posted about them long ago, so yes I do have confidence in his words. PLA is very satisfied with the performance of Type 99A2.

Let me put it this way, in the opinion of those experts I've mentioned, China has surpassed Russia in tank armor and gun development.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> Sigh~
> 
> New tank does not mean better. It boils down to composition of armor and penetration of the main gun. Germany, Japan and S. Korea do not have access to the latest ceramic armor that China, United States, Russia and Britain has. In the case of S. Korea, they even resorted to using special purpose rubber. &#29454;&#26432;m1a1 had posted about them long ago, so yes I do have confidence in his words. PLA is very satisfied with the performance of Type 99A2.
> 
> Let me put it this way, in the opinion of those experts I've mentioned, China has surpassed Russia in tank armor and gun development.


 
Ceramic armor? I thought the Type 99A2 was using aluminum oxide (Al2O3) armor.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Ceramic armor? I thought the Type 99A2 was using aluminum oxide (Al2O3) armor.


There are multiple layers to a tank's armor, and ceremic layer is the most important in stopping kinetic penetration. Japan and South Korea lacked the proper armor research, thus their new toys are not highly regarded by the experts I've mentioned. In their words, Japan and South Korea reversed their working order. Instead of sharping the blade (armor, gun), they made better knife handle (electronic gadgets).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> There are multiple layers to a tank's armor, and ceremic layer is the most important in stopping kinetic penetration. Japan and South Korea lacked the proper armor research, thus their new toys are not highly regarded by the experts I've mentioned. In their words, Japan and South Korea reversed their working order. Instead of sharping the blade (armor, gun), they made better knife handle (electronic gadgets).


 
The main drawback in South Korea's K2 design is its flat armor. Many parts of the armor are not sloped at all.

But again, my question, does Type 99A2 incorporate Al2O3 in its armor? A test on the armor proved that it was able to resist 7 and 9 hits (125 mm and 105 mm respectively) from a T-72 at 1,800 m without sustaining any significant damage.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> The main drawback in South Korea's K2 design is its flat armor. Many parts of the armor are not sloped at all.
> 
> But again, my question, does Type 99A2 incorporate Al2O3 in its armor?


Because of kinetic energy penetrator, sloping the armor has become less important as a mean of increasing armor thickness. APFSDS almost have no chance of being deflected, so doesn't matter if armor is flat or not. Having flat armor increases the space inside the tank, allowing for more equipment (i.e bigger guns). The composition of the armor is the most important. As to whether Type 99A2 contains certain element in its armor, that's classified and I wouldn't know it. However, I believe either &#32418;&#22806; or &#29454;&#26432;m1a1 stated that 99A2's resistance against kinetic penetrator has exceeded 800cm RHA over 1000cm for explosive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxx

SinoSoldier said:


> Ceramic armor? I thought the Type 99A2 was using aluminum oxide (Al2O3) armor.


 
By definition Al2O3 is a ceramic.


----------



## teddy

Do you remember a Norwegian youth who said himself want to join the chinese army?
He keep asking peoples in military forum, looking the way to join PLA.
I think this footage is his product.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Honor guard of PLA shines at Venezuela's anniversary celebration - People's Daily Online* July 06, 2011 







The honor guard of the three branches of the Chinese People's Liberation Army march at a military review ceremony held in Venezuela to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the country's independence movement on July 5, 2011.(People.com.cn/Zhang Weizhong)



The honor guard of the three branches of the Chinese People's Liberation Army participated in a military review ceremony held in Venezuela to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the country's independence movement on July 5, 2011.

The ceremony reached a climax as the formation of the PLA honor guard marched past the rostrum. Audience members gave them a big hand.

The honor guard of the three branches of the PLA have had attracted much attention from Venezuelan civilians and friendly forces before they paraded in the celebration. One after another, people asked to have their photo taken with these Chinese soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

When Arnie feels like going to the shooting range he brings this with him:






Kidding. I just learned today that this equipment is used to simulate cannon ballistics. Four guns were placed together because in a field artillery team there were four guns grouped together. Basically you can simulate artillery fire in a mini range.

Sounds like fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Very nice pictures of our Chinese Friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90783/91300/7437122.html July 11 2011






Soldiers in the People's Armed Police Corps undergo training to challenge the limits of physical ability in Chengdu, Sichuan province on July 11, 2011. The People's Armed Police Corps started carried out a "hell week" on Longquan Mountain. All the training courses aim to challenge the soldiers' physical and psychological limits and improve their abilities to perform complicated missions. (Xinhua/Wu Shuman)





Soldiers in the People's Armed Police Corps carry out combat training in shallow water on July 11, 2011.(Xinhua/Wu Shuman)





Soldiers in the People's Armed Police Corps are trained to cross mudflats on July 11, 2011. (Xinhua/Wu Shuman)





Soldiers of Sichuan People's Armed Police Corps are trained to cross a canal on July 11, 2011. (Xinhua/Wu Shuman)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Live ammunition drill in Xinjiang - People's Daily Online* July 12, 2011





Soldiers fire shells into the sky. (PLA Daily/Chen Zheng)

At the end of June, an antiaircraft artillery brigade of the Xinjiang Military Region carried out live ammunition and concealment drills to simulate a real combat situation in the Tianshan Mountains. The drill is aimed at improving the capabilities and transforming the combat mode. 





Soldiers seize a position. (PLA Daily/Chen Zheng)





A soldier makes an emergency repair at dawn. (PLA Daily/Chen Zheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Military Exercise in Yunnan - People's Daily Online* July 8. In early July






Radar soldiers rush to battle stations and unfold radars on July 8. In early July, Chengdu military region conducted a drill that involved a radar unit, a missile unit and an air unit to simulate a real combat situation on the Western Yunnan Plateau. The military exercise can effectively enhance the training efficiency and improve soldiers capabilities based on the information system. (Xinhua/Liu Yinghua






Radar soldiers quickly prepare for night battle on July 10. (Xinhua/Liu Yinghua)






Radar soldiers quickly prepare for night battle on July 10. (Xinhua/Liu Yinghua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

*PLA in disasters*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

*PLA in disasters*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## houshanghai

*PLA in disasters*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

*wherever disaster occured in China, the first coming always r PLA soldiers. 
Therefore their actions and behaviors won the respect and welcome from local people.*




























*thx mpleio *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai

*type99G *






*VS* 

*type99A2*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## houshanghai

new domestic mine-proof vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## no_name

Reasonably clear pics of HQ-16 firings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## no_name

Pics and close-ups of third yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul

don't mess with these girls,they can play missiles....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aimarraul

where are the ground crew?did you forget to drive the screw?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Drill held for 26th Shenzhen Summer Universiade - People's Daily Online* July 20 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## teddy

houshanghai said:


> *type99G *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS*
> 
> *type99A2*



How about make comparison to this tank?
Vietnam&#8217;s new main battle tank unveiled, Chinese experts have a detailed reading | Global Military
Vietnamese say they are going to make airliner and stuff...
But there is no sicentist in their country, this tank is their greatest effort can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Ability to carry two sets of driving crews for long distance travel (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aimarraul

http://www.fyjs.cn/bbs/attachments/Mon_1107/27_91175_821f492d2299308.jpg

http://www.fyjs.cn/bbs/attachments/Mon_1107/27_173420_bd3901468234b0f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

*New military medals designed for People's Liberation Army - People's Daily Online* July 27, 2011 





First class merit for "Heroic Model"


Authorized by Chinese President Hu Jintao, who is also president of the country's Central Military Commission, new types of military medals, badges and reward certificates will be put into use on Aug. 1, according to the General Political Department of the People's Liberation Army.

The new collection of medals include awards such as "heroic model," "national defense on service," "keeper of the frontier," "emissary of peace," "great mission" and so forth.

In addition, medals and certificate for first, second and third class merits were also redesigned and will be later on distributed successively to the army.

By People's Daily Online





Second class merit for "Heroic Model" 





First class merit





Second class merit





Third class merit





Gold medal for "Service in the National Defense"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Silver medal for "Service in the National Defense"





Bronze medal for "Service in the National Defense"





Gold medal for "Keeper of the Frontier"





Silver medal for "Keeper of the Frontier"





Bronze medal for "Keeper of the Frontier"





Gold medal for "Dedication to National Defense"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Sliver medal for "Dedication to National Defense"





Bronze medal for "Dedication to National Defense"





Medal for "Emissary of Peace"





Medal for "Performance of War Mission"





Bronze medal for "Performance of Great Mission"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

^^^ You have two duplicate medal pics in the last post

This feels like olympics for some reason.


----------



## no_name

Clear close up image. On the deflector one can clearly see tile like structures. Maybe they are for non-skid and/or heat resistant purposes ?

Most likey an non-skid layer because the painted parts are not covered. 







More large images can be found here: ×øÓÎÍ§ÊµÅÄ£¬ÍßÁ¼¸ñº½Ä¸ÉÏÉè±¸»ù±¾°²×°Íê±Ï_¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³_ÐÂÀËÍø

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

¶¦Ê¢ÂÛÌ³ ¾üÊÂÌìµØ Õâ¼¸Äê~ÎÒÓëÖÐ¹úº½Ä¸~12Í¼¾ÞÏ×~¹À¼ÆÎÒÔÚºÜ³¤Ò»¶ÎÊ±¼äÄÚ ¶¼²»»áÔÙÈ¥ÅÄÍßÁË

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

aimarraul said:


> ¶¦Ê¢ÂÛÌ³ ¾üÊÂÌìµØ Õâ¼¸Äê~ÎÒÓëÖÐ¹úº½Ä¸~12Í¼¾ÞÏ×~¹À¼ÆÎÒÔÚºÜ³¤Ò»¶ÎÊ±¼äÄÚ ¶¼²»»áÔÙÈ¥ÅÄÍßÁË


 
So they cleaned the Varyag and it seems that we won't need to wait until Oct to see the sea trial.Maybe very soon that they will do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nestea

Kyodo News:

Chinese aircraft carrier or in the Tomorrow trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## teddy

no_name said:


> Ability to carry two sets of driving crews for long distance travel (?)



This truck is equiped with a dish at the top, it should be a sitelite dish, not a simple GPS system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

Chinese and Pakistani militaries hold joint border patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jadepool

I like it
&#26368;&#21487;&#29233;&#30340;&#20154;


----------



## pzkilo

US Army? No!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

I would have thought they were from another country if not from their faces and vehicles. Haven't seen those desert like uniform before.


----------



## aimarraul

Aerobatic displays for Changchun's aviation open day




Chinese developed K-8 training planes of the "Red Falcon Air Demonstration Team" perform during the Changchun First Aviation Open Day and the opening ceremony of the new semester of Air Force Aviation University, in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Sept 1, 2011. Three aerobatic teams comprised of the newly founded "Sky Wing Air Demonstration Team" from the university, "Red Falcon Air Demonstration Team" from Third Flying College of the Chinese Air Force and "August 1st Aerobatics Team" from the Chinese Air Force. [Photo/CFP






Chinese developed J-10 jet fighters of the "August 1st Aerobatics Team" perform during the Changchun First Aviation Open Day and the opening ceremony of new semester of the Air Force Aviation University, in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Sept 1, 2011.[Photo/Asianewsphoto]






Chinese developed PT-6 primary training planes of the "Sky Wing Air Demonstration Team" perform during the Changchun First Aviation Open Day and the opening ceremony of new semester of the Air Force Aviation University, in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Sept 1, 2011.[Photo/Asianewsphoto]







[video]http://v.ifeng.com/mil/mainland/201109/82fe78b0-0e4a-4e6b-9988-f5f87ad17ca6.shtml[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

J-10 looks nice.


----------



## CardSharp

pzkilo said:


> US Army? No!



PLA parachute troopers? I think I recognize the uniform.


----------



## Akasa

Chinese soldier poses with US soldier


----------



## Akasa

pzkilo said:


> US Army? No!



Where did you get those photos? Can you link me to the website?

Are these the standard PLA combat uniform?


----------



## no_name

Someone said they are the type 07 but for desert/alpine areas.


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> Someone said they are the type 07 but for desert/alpine areas.



I was referring to their body armor / individual equipment. Is it standard issue among such PLA units?

I was wondering if it is the same body armor as this set:


----------



## LetsGetRowdy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LetsGetRowdy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LetsGetRowdy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LetsGetRowdy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transgress

SinoSoldier said:


> I was referring to their body armor / individual equipment. Is it standard issue among such PLA units?
> 
> I was wondering if it is the same body armor as this set:



Definitely not standard issue, special forces only. Body armor has a shelf life, and China is not in any conflict right now, so it would be a waste of money, helmets only. However, armed police units usually all have vests standard. Even the US cannot afford to have all their troops wear vests. I'm interested in what average Chinese train in, seems like helmet only.


----------



## aimarraul

China Defense Blog: An update on the Type 071 Yuzhao Class LPD program.

The second Type 071 Yuzhao Class LPD Pennant No 999(Jinggang Shan) has left the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard to undergo sea trials. The third Ships of this class under construction is also visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*MILITARY MIGHT DAD OF ALL MILITARY FORCES AROUND THE WORLD SAME LIKE USA!!!*


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

aimarraul said:


>



What is this suppose to be a picture of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

CardSharp said:


> What is this suppose to be a picture of?



The picture is supposedly from 1995 and it shows China's research into a flat-nozzled (or F-22 type) wide-band stealth design. The current J-20 and F-35 LOAN (Low-Observable Asymmetric Nozzle) technology is only narrow-band stealth (in two bands, X and Ku).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Martian2 said:


> The picture is supposedly from 1995 and it shows China's research into a flat-nozzled (or F-22 type) wide-band stealth design. The current J-20 and F-35 LOAN (Low-Observable Asymmetric Nozzle) technology is only narrow-band stealth (in two bands, X and Ku).



I think I see it now. The round bit is the engine I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

CardSharp said:


> I think I see it now. The round bit is the engine I guess.



you will find more information here:Ò»ÕÅ¼«²»ÇåÎúµÄ606ÉÏÊÀ¼ÍÄ©ÑÐÖÆµÄ¹úÄÚ¶þÔªÅç¹ÜÍ¼£¬ - ¿Õ¾ü°æ - ³¬¼¶´ó±¾Óª¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

I Looked though all 132 pages  and China's Military is freaking awesome !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## teddy

aimarraul said:


>



OMG!! this one is important! this design is very different those russian and american, you can see every piece can turn at the tail end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul

undate on 3rd and 4th 052C+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## aimarraul




----------



## pzkilo

great pics, keep going on


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

What are Chinese special operations units called ? - i must say they look sharp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul




----------



## Broccoli

Is there any fresh photos of this TEL (for DF-31A I assume) in use? These photos are from 2007 if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

I think those are pics of DF-41.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Thats hardcore


----------



## Broccoli

no_name said:


> I think those are pics of DF-41.


 
Many sources say that DF-41 was canned in favor of DF-31A, and that chinese are planning to get high-mobility TEL for DF-31A. 


Or has it been officially confirmed to be DF-41?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I'm not familiar with PLA missile carrying vehicle, but I think DF-31 launcher tubes are shorter, like this one:






DF-41 has longer range than DF-31, which cannot target continental US (DF-31 can, but DF-41 has global reach from within China)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

DF-31A can reach any part of USA.

*US Air Force Air and Space Intelligence Center, Ballistic and Cruise Missile Threats 2009*
http://www.fas.org/irp/threat/missile/naic/NASIC2009.pdf

That report does not mention DF-41.





> 2007.187 A more likely date is toward the end of the decade. The DF-31A may
> previously have been confused with the DF-41, an earlier attempt to design a
> solid-fueled ICBM which has now been abandoned (Figure 30).


http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/china/Book2006.pdf

That TEL in picture (page 76, figure30) is very similar to one what I posted. Of course it could be PS.


----------



## Xi'an_ist

Chinese version of the information soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desimorty

PLA doesn't want stress to much on DF-31 landbased. Reason why being so is because Nucelar subs have a higher chance of survival. No first use policy. China will have a nuclear triad, mostly sub based. They will tap nuclear warheads at 3000 thousand or so. Eventually replacing a lot of this nuclear warheads with low yield EMP bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Post #1997 is of the people's armed police.


----------



## aimarraul

a close look at type 039 SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai

PLA Tibet military region held military exercise in Tibet mountain area(4500m altitudes) , J-11B & J-10A fighters take off from Tibet airport and armored vehicles rush on the ground


































thx mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai

2011-10-26 PLA ShenYang military region held military exercise "Joint-2011"


































thx mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oct605032048




----------



## aimarraul




----------



## oct605032048

Protectors of Himalaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese2333

Beijing Military Region of the iceberg


----------



## houshanghai

new production WZ10 

THX loyi337

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Whao! Badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Need more pics this thread should be updated I'll try to get more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Updating soon....


----------



## lem34

Please stop scaring indians lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

....................................


----------



## blackops

Aryan_B said:


> Please stop scaring indians lol


This is known as premium trolling lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Pics still not showing up.......


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

I think we should invite some indian members to come and look

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Obambam

Aryan_B said:


> I think we should invite some indian members to come and look



There is no need. I am sure they are attracted to words such as "China" and "Pakistan" like the red cloth to the bull.

They are either watching all of this with a big "O" in the mouth or they are thinking of their "Agni 5" again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

>>> *Attacck, attaack gunfires..............enemy run awayyy.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Some of them look posed for the camera, some of them are good.


----------



## lem34

Obambam said:


> There is no need. I am sure they are attracted to words such as "China" and "Pakistan" like the red cloth to the bull.
> 
> They are either watching all of this with a big "O" in the mouth or they are thinking of their "Agni 5" again.


#
I am so happy China is our allies. If I was indian I would be crying a river and no sleep tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## conworldus

From Wikipedia:

Average height of Chinese men: 1.70m city, 1.66m rural

Average height of Indian men: 1.61m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DARKY said:


> Still taller than most of those in earlier images...
> Whats the physical requirements for regular Chinese to enter PLA ??



Most of the young PLA soldiers are around 180cm, not much different from the US soldiers.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Haahahah Love this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

DARKY said:


> Still taller than most of those in earlier images...
> *Whats the physical requirements for regular Chinese to enter PLA* ??



Pretty sure they are fitter and can run more laps than your regular Indian recruits as shown above. Heck, the guy looks malnourished!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Birruna

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most of the young PLA soldiers are around 180cm, not much different from the US soldiers.



Do ther 180cm soldiers come from some specific province or is it compulsory if you are 180cm and above you have to join the pla? I have been to china dude. 180cm men are a rare species. 

In Aus to avoid discriminating people of chinese origin they have tweaked the min height standards for the law enforcement and armed forces.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Birruna said:


> Do ther 180cm soldiers come from some specific province or is it compulsory if you are 180cm and above you have to join the pla? I have been to china dude. 180cm men are a rare species.
> 
> In Aus to avoid discriminating people of chinese origin they have tweaked the min height standards for the law enforcement and armed forces.



Dude im 6 feet my parents think im short...average height .....  what do you think is the ideal height for men?


----------



## Obambam

Birruna said:


> Do ther 180cm soldiers come from some specific province or is it compulsory if you are 180cm and above you have to join the pla? I have been to china dude. 180cm men are a rare species.
> 
> In Aus to avoid discriminating people of chinese origin they have tweaked the min height standards for the law enforcement and armed forces.



Being tall does not win you wars, but being well trained, conditioned and equipt will


----------



## DARKY

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most of the young PLA soldiers are around 180cm, not much different from the US soldiers.



I asked the least Height, Chest and weight requirements to enter PLA.... I can see How tall those soldiers are from the images 

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




Obambam said:


> Pretty sure they are fitter and can run more laps than your regular Indian recruits as shown above. Heck, the guy looks malnourished!



How much do they run BTW ??... for a selection ??... and How much jump do they have to make ??

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude im 6 feet my parents think im short...average height .....  what do you think is the ideal height for men?



Are your parents 7feet tall like Khali ??


----------



## DARKY

Obambam said:


> Being tall does not win you wars, but being well trained, conditioned and equipt will



Say that to your friend who is claiming that every soldier in PLA is 180cm tall.... do they really have to be that tall.


----------



## StormShadow

Aryan_B said:


> #
> I am so happy China is our allies. If I was indian I would be crying a river and no sleep tonight.


You've got nothing else to be happy about!


----------



## applesauce

Birruna said:


> Do ther 180cm soldiers come from some specific province or is it compulsory if you are 180cm and above you have to join the pla? I have been to china dude. 180cm men are a rare species.
> 
> In Aus to avoid discriminating people of chinese origin they have tweaked the min height standards for the law enforcement and armed forces.



many more volunteers than needed so the higher ups can get really picky


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------

















---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## teddy

Wow tank hunter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## teddy

chinese new light tank. With 105 gun, targeting system of Type 99A2, and a hydro-pneumatic suspension system...(Google translation), may come with a unmaned AAGun turret. It was now testing in tibet.
..
Type99
Type99A2
New Light Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

What a Moon!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

105mm Self-propelled assault gun!

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------










105mm Self-propelled assault gun!

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------






122mm Self-propelled assault gun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

armored command chariot

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------






armored ambulance








armored ambulance




Repair chariots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Qian Jin !


----------



## sweetgrape

IFV








engineering truck 








unknown chassis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Battlefield demining chariot




Comprehensive demining chariot




Target designation and reconnaissance chariots




Unknown armored vehicle




Biological and nuclear detection chariots




NEW armoured reconnaissance vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

PLA&#8216;s recent training on the Plateau.


----------



## sweetgrape

99g

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## victorywz

Chinese new toy, ZTZ99A2 MBTs.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## a1b2c145

MBT tank for the United Republic of Tanzania

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

conworldus said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Average height of Chinese men: 1.70m city, 1.66m rural
> 
> Average height of Indian men: 1.61m




This is what I called, indian style face slapping!

There was a very good Chinese joke: " A crow which happens to be black, sees a black horse, and says: OH, look at that black horse it is so dark. I am sure all horses are black" .

LMFAO!!!


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

StormShadow said:


> You've got nothing else to be happy about!




Wrong.


He is happy like every Pakistanis that Pakistan is not part of India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

IFV!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

PLASOF, the best collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

PLA the best collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Z-19 ARH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

502 improved IFV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

Desert Camo looks sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

HJ-9 Red Arrow Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM)
















---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nice pics. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Akasa

Anyone else thinking of invading the Middle Kingdom?




[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SenLin

WZ-10 looks so cool. 

In Battlefield 2 it's my favorite vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Got more Photos of it coming up.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Updating more soon.


----------



## Akasa

Grenade throw failure again.

******** com Grenade Flies Backward in the Chinese Marine Corps Another one! mp4 h264 - YouTube


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## Secret Service

awesome pictures..


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Updating soon got more pictures.


----------



## Sasquatch

Nice Pics SweetGrape.


----------



## Sasquatch

More pics coming soon.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tomluter

a PLA routine training program.(countdown from memory)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sasquatch

Recruits, good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

tomluter said:


> a PLA routine training program.(countdown from memory)








Is this real, please I need it to be confirmed!


----------



## pzkilo

AerospaceEngineer said:


> Is this real, please I need it to be confirmed!



Ofc.
&#36824;&#26377;&#20010;&#26356;&#29275;&#36924;&#30340;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#19968;&#20010;&#26377;&#21517;&#30340;&#20891;&#23448;&#23601;&#26159;&#36825;&#26679;&#35757;&#32451;&#30340;&#65292;&#35753;&#25112;&#22763;&#25163;&#20256;&#25163;&#36882;&#28856;&#33647;&#21253;&#65292;&#26368;&#21518;&#19968;&#19979;&#33258;&#24049;&#26469;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#20197;&#21069;&#24456;&#26377;&#21517;&#30340;&#65292;&#20891;&#22363;&#37324;&#37117;&#26377;&#65292; &#29616;&#22312;&#25214;&#19981;&#21040;&#20102;


----------



## Sasquatch

Going to update.


----------



## Sasquatch

New Launch Rocket System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Anti Aircraft Gun


----------



## CarbonD

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Internal view of 071 class LPD:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

Impressive Military China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Greater China

Freshly recruited troops from Bozhou leave for Tibet:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

^^^ I posted one where we had new recruits.


----------



## oct605032048

Nanjing! Nanjing!












Very Nice pictures about very old 59Ds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

QLB-06 


























---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------

Going to keep this thread alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Wow! that's 300km range tank killers!


----------



## Sasquatch

Update later.


----------



## HANI

Notice the gun barrel with laser emitter .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Fastest way to dismount from a truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

HANI said:


>



Those are the Type 041 SSK, six of which has been ordered by the Pakistani Navy. These are virtually silent and can carry over 20 torpedoes and cruise missiles, and 36 mines. These are the successors of the Type 039 SSK, which managed to stalk the USS Kitty Hawk, penetrate its anti submarine network, and come within five miles undetected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

11th naval escort taskforce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

China's new PR50 122mm MRLS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

FN-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Nice China still has 20-25 years for it's military to catch up to the USA.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## SinoChallenger

NeutralCitizen said:


> Nice China still has 20-25 years for it's military to catch up to the USA.


We are only 15-20 years behind USA right now, less than one generation of tech evolution (about half a generation). In our neighborhood we will have the upper hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Broccoli

It seems that the new rifle has gone to field testing. 









Here is older photo of the rifle specs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ddeell72

Nice pics !


----------



## Nishan_101

HANI said:


> China's new PR50 122mm MRLS


 
Why not KRL produce something like this with the ANZA MK-IIIs like being mounted on Talha APC with a center 20mm gun along with the 3cell of ANZA MK-IIIs on each side.


----------



## Nishan_101

Hu Songshan said:


> FN-6


 
Why not KRL produce something like this with the ANZA MK-IIIs like 11-cell of ANZA MK-IIIs on RAAM like configuration for NAVY.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## no_name

^^^I think this is the export version. PLA ones looks less flash.


----------



## no_name

Google map, coordinates: 43.076 N, 92.809 E
















"It seems pretty well established as the Yaerbashi Test Range. It also appears to mostly be a driving school. Probably for large transport trucks or caravans of large trucks, likely military in nature, given the color and size of the trucks parked all over the base (not many other large operations really love olive drab that much). Those weird "glyphs" are lanes for them to stay in as they learn how to handle the trucks. Its really clear in the "glyphs" on the left hand side, as you can see the tire marks curving through the jagged lines, because they can't actually corner like that. 

The figure eights everywhere are probably either just for practice at hitting the ones on the course right or for practice in a non-paved environment. You can tell because some are terrible, good ones hit the figure 8 properly, and all have two lines indicative of the tires of the trucks. 

That plus the facsimile four lane highways throughout (with included four way stop), and the fake t-intersections, which could doubly be used as practice reversing the trucks into spots accurately. 

The rest of the outpost also looks military in nature, you have a single main road leading to a gate/guardhouse with most of the base fenced in (albeit somewhat weakly, but this likely isn't an area of utmost importance), the large square buildings just south of the main training area could be truck bays for storage and repairs, and the rest of the buildings general purpose military buildings for people living and training on post."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

lol: 42.452911, 94.146534


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

update later.


----------



## Broccoli

Does anyone have inside pictures of Type 98 tank?


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## a1b2c145



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Some more soon.


----------



## Sasquatch

Self delete.


----------



## clmeta

Very photogenic armed force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

die haters and enemies of China

Chinese J10 Fighter Jet in action

rejoice lovers of China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

very good pics indeed, you relly know how to take some good pics


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## a1b2c145



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Hu Songshan said:


> WZ-10


 
I am quite sure that it will be on the list of PA for replacing Cobra's and about 70-110 of these in coming 7 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Koovie said:


> very good pics indeed, you relly know how to take some good pics



True but US military still produces the best looking military advertising media.


----------



## oct605032048

The eagles of Himalaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Don't really want to open another thread however pictures from the Police exhibit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Damn...your police uses a gattling gun ?


----------



## applesauce

Armstrong said:


> Damn...your police uses a gattling gun ?



most police in china is actually unarmed. but swat type cops have heavier weapons than western swat, these pics are from an exhibit, the company is trying to sell them to foreign governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

China, Thailand conclude joint naval marine corps training
(Source: Xinhua) 2012-05-26
SHANWEI, Guangdong, May 25 (Xinhua) -- China and Thailand concluded joint military training for the two countries' naval marine corps on Friday.
China and Thailand sent teams of 372 members and 126 members, respectively, to participate in the training in Shanwei, a city in south China's Guangdong Province, from May 11 to 25.
The training was aimed at strengthening capabilities for combatting regional terrorist organizations, and it focused on tasks such as light weapon firing, bomb defusing, wilderness survival, ambushing and handling an ambush.
The training was the second of its kind conducted by the two navies' marine corps since 2010.
Editor:Chen Jie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## a1b2c145



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

Navyyyyy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzkilo

BTW, I dont no any info about these pics. Anybody no any details?


----------



## pzkilo




----------



## Esc8781

First 

I can't see the photos.


----------



## buddyboyyash

me too cant see the pics....was so excited after reading the title...


----------



## OrionHunter

*You guys can't see the pics? How can you? These are invisible as they are part of the Chinese stealth program!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

None of your photos can be seen and you should have posted in the Chinese Armed Forces thread moving it there.


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

buddyboyyash said:


> me too cant see the pics ....was so excited after reading the title...



Silly, It's New Chinese Stealth Fighter


----------



## Martian2

*J-10B Vigorous Dragon has significant improvements over J-10A*




"Overall, the J-10B is thought to be comparable to the American F-16E/Block 60."

AESA - active electronically scanned array (or phased array radar)

IRST - infrared search and track. J-10B has Laser Rangefinder (LR) too. Should be IRST/LR.

RAM - radar absorbent material

DSI - diverterless supersonic inlet

ECM - electronic countermeasure

MAW - missile approach warning

EW - electronic warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

J-15 prototype No&#12290;7&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

Army and Royal Thai Army in exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sasquatch

Type 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

mushroom grew atop&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Z-10 and Z-19 in formation flight:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

cirr said:


> mushroom grew atop&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;



Probably something similar to the Ku band sat comm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

RCWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Brand new and mass-producing&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

cirr said:


>



Is the guy sitting in the cockpit a Chinese ??


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

helicopter of Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Light Mechanized Rapid Reaction Force of the PLA&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HQ-7B&#65292;range 20km&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

THE FireBrigade&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jobsikd

Chinese Armed Force is the best defensive force in the world


----------



## kankan326

592257001 said:


> After seeing all those glorious PLA pictures, I guess it wouldn't be right for me to not contribute my own little portion of PLA/police pictures


 Like this girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

kankan326 said:


> Like this girl.



Me too
Plain beauty


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing Military Region held a large-scale air defense exercise with HQ-7B and HQ-17...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou Military Region, low-altitude parachute at night to achieve new breakthroughs...


----------



## xuxu1457

2012.11.01, the beginning of winter conscription every year, 
PLA gives priority to the youths who performed outstandingly in emergency rescue and disaster relief actions and post-disaster reconstruction efforts. All the students-turned compulsory servicemen recruited from colleges and universities will enjoy related preferential policies.
Besides, posts in public servant systems, public institutions, state-owned enterprises and non-public economic organizations will still be provided to demobilized soldiers with college education backgrounds in a ratio of no less than 10%, 15% and 15%, so as to encourage more excellent youths to join the army.





one county of Shandong Province




one county in Jiangshu Province


----------



## xuxu1457

Conscription psychological tests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

What is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A design institute of PLA General Staff Department got 40 research awards in 5 years, it seems that it is specialized in military base construction and protection...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

Anyone wants to buy this&#65311;






Everything is on sale&#65281;


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


>



is that mini gun?


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Irfan Baloch said:


> die haters and enemies of China
> 
> Chinese J10 Fighter Jet in action
> 
> rejoice lovers of China



Good propaganda film. The girls are nice, remember me to the US film "Top Gun". I feel sad to say that I´m afraid we will see you soon over the sky in the SCS! 

The offensive remark of this Irfan guy is unnecessary, otherwise I will not put my comment here.


----------



## Type 052D

Viet said:


> Good propaganda film. The girls are nice, remember me to the US film "Top Gun". I feel sad to say that I´m afraid we will see you soon over the sky in the SCS!
> 
> The offensive remark of this Irfan guy is unnecessary, otherwise I will not put my comment here.



Im sure Vietnam and China will come to a compramise in the SCS disputes and be allys again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Nanjing military drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Continue:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

*Air Force Maneuver in north west.*






*First, The Five Stars Pilot.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 052D

We seriously need to change our APC. Its too outdated.


----------



## sweetgrape

The spcial force soldiers.


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## djsjs

selfdeleted


----------



## xuxu1457

2012 the recruits 
Zhengzou recruits by plane








Guangdong




Shanxi


----------



## xuxu1457

Hubei





Tianjin





Hebei





Jiangsu





Sanxi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Compared to the PLA in the 1970´s campaign, I am really impressed about the soldiers and their equipments. Respect!
I wonder how is their spirit and leadership? any political commissars in the troop?


----------



## sweetgrape

24 SWAT teams from Xinjiang gathered in Urumqi for competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

xuxu1457 said:


> 2012 the recruits
> Zhengzou recruits by plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.
> This er.. rotound kid will make a good army cook. Or maybe a heavy weapons dude, no tripod needed.
> Something I learned in the playground decades ago - fat kids are strong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 052D

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> xuxu1457 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 the recruits
> Zhengzou recruits by plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.
> This er.. rotound kid will make a good army cook. Or maybe a heavy weapons dude, no tripod needed.
> Something I learned in the playground decades ago - fat kids are strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence but he looks like an Mongol/Turkic...
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetgrape

*YJ-62 anti-ship missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

New combat uniform for Armed police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

@sweetgrape

It's not called dress but uniform or suit. Dress are usually formal clothing worn by women to a party.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu




----------



## mosu




----------



## sweetgrape

*8X8 Wheeled Combat Vehicle*


----------



## oct605032048



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

PLA individual equipment in 1962, 56type family rifle


----------



## sweetgrape

Chengtu SWAT


----------



## sweetgrape

Female Marines.


----------



## sweetgrape

Some maybe has been posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Special force from Guangzhou military region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qinglong-china



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

sweetgrape said:


> Special force from Guangzhou military region



These are really cool, especially the pic of the gliders escaping some sort of explosions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Chengdu Police's new equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## white angel of death

Wow! Incredible photos of the protectors of our fatherland!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Lanzhou military region.
HQ-16









ZTZ-99







Others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*Troops in the three forces excluding Second Artillery :





Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

a mark


----------



## Kompromat

What do their headband say?


----------



## rcrmj

Aeronaut said:


> What do their headband say?



it says 'marines' 

*&#28023;&#20891;*= literally means *navy*
*&#38470;&#25112;&#38431;*= literally means *land fighting force*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

mil-avia said:


> *Troops in the three forces excluding Second Artillery :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link(s). *



PLAN personnel is too little. With a large fleet inducted. I expect naval personnel of PLAN to be double.


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Parachuter


----------



## sweetgrape

Boder force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

sweetgrape said:


> Boder force.



if this is the border force what did we send to India recently? I heard they were carrying AKs and weapons made in the 50s.


----------



## sweetgrape

From Chengdu Military region.


----------



## sweetgrape

Continue:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*Chinese military bases & military regions map in French language (2009) :




1200 × 845 pixels


Related link(s) : 2006 Chinese military export-import map in French. *


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

*Bangladesh Army chief with Chinese Defense Minister*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

Last, althoug the individual equipment of our soldier is improved very much, but from the picture, I think it is not encough, while we invest huge money on sophisticated weapon, don't forget the individual equipment that seems not important, like dust mark&#12289; anti-UV glass and others, for our most lovely people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

They could be reservists. Or maybe they are part of an unimportant military division.
Also, where is the location? Tibet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Fsjal said:


> They could be reservists. Or maybe they are part of an unimportant military division.
> Also, where is the location? Tibet?


Yes, it is Tibet!



















More toys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mil-avia

*Cyber Warfare to Leapfrog in Military Competitiveness*


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## cirr

PLA Army&#8216;s divisional air-defence regiment&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01f3bc9c-ef90-4b69-b248-0ef1861ebe77&AutoPlay=false

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01f3bc9c-ef90-4b69-b248-0ef1861ebe77&AutoPlay=false


----------



## I-LEK

mil-avia said:


> *Chinese military bases & military regions map in French language (2009) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 × 845 pixels
> 
> 
> Related link(s) : 2006 Chinese military export-import map in French. *



*228 000 + 300 000 + 250 000 = 778 000 !
* "China is afraid of Mongolia"?))))
or a cunning plan here, to the north ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

I-LEK said:


> *228 000 + 300 000 + 250 000 = 778 000 !
> * "China is afraid of Mongolia"?))))
> or a cunning plan here, to the north ...*



All those movies about mongols tell me why :{ 
damn chinese.
you must really hate those Past-Warmongers!


----------



## Fsjal

I-LEK said:


> *228 000 + 300 000 + 250 000 = 778 000 !
> * "China is afraid of Mongolia"?))))
> or a cunning plan here, to the north ...*



The reason why there is so much troops is because of Beijing and many factories located in the north east of China.

Would you like it if Moscow was occupied by the Western Powers because most Russian troops were stationed in Siberia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Fsjal said:


> The reason why there is so much troops is because of Beijing and many factories located in the north east of China.
> 
> Would you like it if Moscow was occupied by the Western Powers because most Russian troops were stationed in Siberia?



mmm I have not decided yet)))
possible .. yes / no .. 
I understand you.

however the Russian army in Siberia, specifically in Khabarovsk and Vladivostok, does not exceed 50 - 100 thousand at most.

Russia can not attack China.
but China 2 MLR can easily attack Siberia (30-40) million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

TheNoob said:


> All those movies about mongols tell me why :{
> damn chinese.
> you must really hate those Past-Warmongers!



I do not understand .....................

*China (2 MLR. Nuclear) is a potential threat to the world. and Russia too.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

I-LEK said:


> mmm I have not decided yet)))
> possible .. yes / no ..
> I understand you.
> 
> however the Russian army in Siberia, specifically in Khabarovsk and Vladivostok, does not exceed 50 - 100 thousand at most.
> 
> Russia can not attack China.
> but China 2 MLR can easily attack Siberia (30-40) million



Not so much Russia as we are allies in a sense. Mainly for insurance against the Chinese-North Korean border and for protecting the eastern coastline in case of the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Obambam said:


> Not so much Russia as we are allies in a sense. Mainly for insurance against the Chinese-North Korean border and for protecting the eastern coastline in case of the US.



yes I know, China and Russia partners and friends.
but there are potential secrets ...
I hope the friendship will last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

I-LEK said:


> *228 000 + 300 000 + 250 000 = 778 000 !
> * "China is afraid of Mongolia"?))))
> or a cunning plan here, to the north ...*



Russia's far east is less populated and rich in resources 



I-LEK said:


> yes I know, China and Russia partners and friends.
> but there are potential secrets ...
> I hope the friendship will last forever.



The recent Russian exercises which involved Army pointing to some other thing.


----------



## I-LEK

These resources belong to us), do not forget)

Federal Reserve Bank is not in the public domain))

do not forget about Tibet, Uighur, and other.
and as Kashmir, Sikh, Naga Assams, Gurkhsky, Bodo Tripurs.

All this can be the spark ..


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

sweetgrape said:


>



They really need to delete that carrying handle and install some kinda rail system to QBZ-95, that has also been request of most Canadian gun owners when it comes to QBZ-97. Shooter has a too high profile when optics are mounted on top of that carrying handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Broccoli said:


> They really need to delete that carrying handle and install some kinda rail system to QBZ-95, that has also been request of most Canadian gun owners when it comes to QBZ-97. Shooter has a too high profile when optics are mounted on top of that carrying handle.



You should not ever mount optics on carry handle like that, you ended up better use the BUIS
However, some dude I know of actually do the same stuff even with M4...strange fella

And the carry handle is one of the reason why this gun don 't sell we'll in the US.
Shooter like modular stuff these days...


----------



## elis

I find this chinese lady very sexy. She has a nice breast and a beautiful smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLA Soldiers

[YouKu]XNjI1NzY5Nzky[/YouKu]


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## m haris khan

hina launched two fighter planes Friday to investigate flights by a dozen U.S. and Japanese reconnaissance and military planes in its new maritime air defense zone over the East China Sea, state media said.
China Fighter jets tail U.S and Japan fighter jet. - World Wide Defense


----------



## cirr

For paratroopers？
















Type 05 Self-propelled Howitzers of the Artillery Regiment of a PLA Army Mechanized Division：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

New turret.


----------



## xhw1986

PLZ-05, 155 mm self-propelled howitzer


----------



## xhw1986




----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Good photo of Type 99A2 convoy.


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Specials:


















Snipers:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

ZH-05 project is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Broccoli said:


> ZH-05 project is still going on.



I just love this, this could give us the advantage over all countries sans nato, which would make us equal.


----------



## cirr

At last some new “toys“ for the army：




















By Dongfeng Motors：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New sniper rifle，said to cost 260000 yuan（43000 USD）a piece：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A PLA's light mechanized infantry platoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

FAW's MV3 Military Truck（to replace DF's EQ240 and SAG's 250 series？）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Finally Type 05 strategic rifle unveiled：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A unit of China's Armed Police in Beijing receives new “Cheetah” patrol vehicles：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> Finally Type 05 strategic rifle unveiled：



The scope is a little disappointing, but then those huge scopes on western new generation rifles are too damn crazy, it's like holding a freaking bazooka, maybe this will work better. I don't think the debate is settled on that.

I'll say one thing, new Chinese toys are clearly taking it's own experience and missions and designing weapons based on those rather than simply copy. Good times ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Genesis said:


> The scope is a little disappointing, but then those huge scopes on western new generation rifles are too damn crazy, it's like holding a freaking bazooka, maybe this will work better. I don't think the debate is settled on that.
> 
> I'll say one thing, new Chinese toys are clearly taking it's own experience and missions and designing weapons based on those rather than simply copy. Good times ahead.



Talking of new "toys":

Old










New















Surprisingly，reserve militias were among the first to use the above fire-control radars。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Xinjiang armed police:


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Women from SWAT of Sichuan






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training of a brigade of Beijing military region






Training of women from 14th army group of Chengdu military region






Training of 41th army group of Guangzhou military region






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Attack simulation of helicopters from 39th army group






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Chinese PLA soldier jumping through a ring of fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

Early Type-99A2 prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Training of Nanking military region











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training in Guangzhou military region






Exam in Chengdou military region






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Training in Shenyang military region











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

desert warrior said:


> Chinese PLA soldier jumping through a ring of fire


Like acrobatics troupe, LOL. It's a good way to train soldier's courage, cool~!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Training in Lanzhou military region






Training in Guangzhou military region






Exercise of Xinjiang military region






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training in Chengdu military region






The 2nd army aviation brigade from the 13th army group of Chengdu military region started to equip with new Z-19s.






Night training in Shenyang military region






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

More than 60 years later, they are finally back to their homeland...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Training of 184th special force brigade of 21st army group, from Lanzhou military region






2 footages of Shenyang military region's exercises











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Night training in Chengdu military region






Chinese army continues to improve soldat's life condition. Examples in Lanzhou military region and Shenyang military region.











Henri K.


----------



## cirr

HQ-17


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese peacekeepers settled a level 2 military hospital in Mali






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou military region, 21st army group






Nankin military region











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Exercise of 42th army group from Guangzhou military region






Training of scouts of 14th army group from Chengdou military region











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLA light mechanized infantry squad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Drones seen training with the 4th Mechanized Division stationed in South Xinjiang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

PLA Army Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese peacekeepers in Mali






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Exercises of Beijing military region











Exercice of 1st army group from Nankin military region






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

Newly developed heavy-duty high-mobility vehicle

Nice，very nice。

北奔重型高机动车辆开发成功温刚出席汇报会--中国兵器

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

Team from the University of Science and Technology of PLA had won the 3rd place in Sandhurst competition, organized annually by the United States Military Academy at West Point






The 3 chinese teams participating in the 6th Annual Warrior Competition have won the 1st, the 2nd and the 4th place. Chinese "Snow leopard" SWAT team won for the second time this annual special operations forces competition, held in Jordan.

6th Annual Warrior Competition, 2014






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Hello HQ（Red Flag）H7，goodbye Audi A6（over 1000 H7s handed over to the PLA）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> Hello HQ（Red Flag）H7，goodbye Audi A6（over 1000 H7s handed over to the PLA）


I wonder what the PLA will do with these cars.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Fsjal said:


> I wonder what the PLA will do with these cars.


staff cars for senior officers probably?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> staff cars for senior officers probably?


absolutely right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*PLA Armoured Infantry Company*：
































Old batches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

PLA armoured division air-defence regiment on the move：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Want to join Chengdu police?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scherz

> Want to join Chengdu police?


no, they dont have bullet proof vest.


----------



## cirr

PLA troopers in training：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

Anyone have good pics or video about PLZ-07 122mm SPH? Thanks for advance.


----------



## GeHAC

Amphibious mechanized group from Guangzhou Military Region marching on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

Broccoli said:


> Anyone have good pics or video about PLZ-07 122mm SPH? Thanks for advance.


PLZ 07 in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Drills by air-defence brigade，PLA Tibet Command*

Vehicle column





HQ-16 SAMs





HQ-7B SAMs





Radar vehicle





Drones hovering above















Clear image returned by the drone

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeHAC

Army PL66 firing laser guided shells




That's PLA's M712,hope to see our XM982 Exculibar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Broccoli

xuxu1457 said:


> PLZ 07 in Tibet



Do you have any Type 83 SPH pictures?
Type 83 SPH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HariPrasad

cirr said:


> PLA armoured division air-defence regiment on the move：



Nice pictures but tying the vehicle with railway wagon is very crude.


----------



## GeHAC

Broccoli said:


> Do you have any Type 83 SPH pictures?
> Type 83 SPH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

Thanks!


----------



## Broccoli

Unknown IFV prototype.


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

054A anti missile, successfully shot down four batches missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

xuxu1457 said:


> 054A anti missile, successfully shot down four batches missile




At what altitude?


----------



## Talha Mateen

sweetgrape said:


>



iMPRESSIVE.

Pakistan should be looking to have our own Automotive Corp which would be producing vehicles for Commercial and Military purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Next generation MBT prototype will come out next year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AFT-10 FOGM：
















1st seen here in PeaceMission-2014 Anti-terror Drill held in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Trainings by an air-defence brigade of PLAN's North Sea Fleet


----------



## cirr

HJ-10 ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

cirr said:


> HJ-10 ATGM
> 
> View attachment 49991
> 
> 
> View attachment 49992


Impressive.Hope it replace all the AFT08 series and enrich our heavy mechnized infantry brigades/divisions soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Prototypes of next-generation armoured vehicles on their way back from test sites：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> View attachment 52709
> 
> 
> View attachment 52710
> 
> 
> View attachment 52711


 I think mi-17 help will still have a big role to play in PLA in future.


----------



## cirr

Type 82 truck-mounted rapid fire mortar





































A picture taken earlier in which the driver was seen dressed in police unifrom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Beast said:


> I think mi-17 help will still have a big role to play in PLA in future.


the Z-20 will more or less replace the mi-17, it won't necessarily phase it out, but it will probably be the main force in the 10 ton transport copter. It is a better machine.


----------



## GeHAC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 风之南国

Imran Khan said:


> QBZ-95 MADE IN CHINA


95 rifle shooting accuracy is very good, but I prefer the 03 rifle, bayonet fit.


----------



## sweetgrape

Type 89 self-propelled Anti-tank Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

sweetgrape said:


> Type 89 self-propelled Anti-tank Gun
> View attachment 85574
> View attachment 85575
> 
> View attachment 85578
> View attachment 85584
> View attachment 85585
> View attachment 85586
> View attachment 85587
> View attachment 85577


I think they are not self propeller gun but like tank killer gun with those direct angle firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

Beast said:


> I think they are not self propeller gun but like tank killer gun with those direct angle firing.


TD!


----------



## sweetgrape

の初めに日 said:


> Paper Dragon


Not paper dragon, just a paper.

But Japan is "dragon"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

Beautiful Scene!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tomluter

の初めに日 said:


> Your army is a paper tiger


 
Welcome to test with your... Self-Comforting Team ? you call "自慰隊"？Is that right？


----------



## tomluter

の初めに日 said:


> Why Senkaku Islands are we manage?


 with what? Kamikaze(神风）? descendants of kamikaze?--oh,sorry it will not be


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You can not explain why the Senkaku Islands are we manage?



Becos we Chinese ship are able to patrol the island freely.






Let me shoot you back another question. If the area is yours why your patrol ship dare not ram us out of the area? Instead our patrol ship is able to enter the area freely?

And let me ask you another question about kuril island and dokdo island? Your patrol ship cant even enter the area.


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You can not explain why the Senkaku Islands are we manage?



You dare not explain why you lack balls to use force to expel our ship from diaoyutai?


----------



## tomluter

の初めに日 said:


> You can not explain why the Senkaku Islands are we manage?


You manage nothing. Just your cov had stolen it.



の初めに日 said:


> You do not know 尖閣諸島?


I just know our Islands of DiaoYu ,and call it 釣魚島.


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You can not log Senkaku Islands, which is Japanese territory.
> 
> 
> No Chinese people landed Senkaku Islands, we strictly controlled.



Are you sure?






And you are avoiding my question why Chinese patrol ship are able to patrol the area freely if under your control?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> There lighthouse building on our Japanese Senkaku Islands.


What nonsense are you talking about? and why are you avoiding my question if you brag about Diaoyutai being yours when JMSDF patrol dare not ram Chinese patrol ship out of the area since you claim its your territories?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You on the island, we dare arrest.


 but on sea, you lack balls. we rule diaoyutai water.


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> Senkaku Islands are our territory, why should we take away? Why do you say that someone's land is full of its own territory?



Really? You got guts to take kuril and dokdo island? I heard your ship can't even enter the island water. Save your bragging right. Ram our CMA ships out of the water before you have that, right. Chinese patrol ship are able to enter the water freely. Anytime as we wish!


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You are hegemonic threat.


You mean you? Korean, Russian and Chinese hate you. Japan is a threat in north east asia.

3 vs 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

の初めに日 said:


> You are the threats, the Japanese people are peace-loving people, only China continues to threaten neighbors.



 

War monger you mean? So peace loving and can explain to me why in North east asia, your neighbour like Korean , Russian and Chinese have bad r/s with Japanese?

3 vs 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tonyget

の初めに日 said:


> You intimidate India, supported puppet Korea, but also take away our land.




@Nihonjin1051 

Do you know this guy by any chance ?


----------



## Aepsilons

の初めに日 said:


> You intimidate India, supported puppet Korea, but also take away our land.



It is very sensitive issue about Senkakus and the intrusion of Chinese ships as well as maritime aviation planes. Despite these, our Japan Coast Guard units have responded with responsibility. Anyways, let us not make this issue too big, because this year, the level of Chugokujin patrols have dramatically decreased. 

Sometimes when our nationalism is stroked we get very spirited. But we have to remember that China is our partner, South Korea is our partner. Japan cannot afford to be split in personality , to see things as black and white , but to see things in a pragmatic way. 

For me, relations with China must improve. Whether we like it or not, they are a rising power , and our largest trading partner in Asia. Kankuko is also a partner, and I hope we exert more effort to work with them instead of causing more rift.

Thank You...



の初めに日 said:


> You intimidate India, supported puppet Korea, but also take away our land.



Lastly, the Chinese have taken none of our land. The territories we lost were because we lost the war. The only country that is in possession of our land , the Kuril Islands, are the Russians. Not the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

の初めに日 said:


> How can you ignore the Senkaku Islands!



It is not ignoring. We have firm administrative control of Senkakus. But we MUST build rapport with China.

Have you read about the Kwangtung Army? Have you read about the 1st Imperial Army station on China? Have you heard what happen to our soldiers in Manchukuo?

Chinese people let our soldiers go back home to Japan after war.

Russians did not!! Russian Army took our surrendered soldiers to Siberian gulags where hundreds of thousands died!! They back stab us when we were at our weakest. At least the Chinese had honor in fighting us for 14 years straight.

Remember that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It is not ignoring. We have firm administrative control of Senkakus. But we MUST build rapport with China.
> 
> Have you read about the Kwangtung Army? Have you read about the 1st Imperial Army station on China? Have you heard what happen to our soldiers in Manchukuo?
> 
> Chinese people let our soldiers go back home to Japan after war.
> 
> Russians did not!! Russian Army took our surrendered soldiers to Siberian gulags where hundreds of thousands died!! They back stab us when we were at our weakest. At least the Chinese had honor in fighting us for 14 years straight.
> 
> Remember that!



im not so sure about the administrative control. what does that means exactly?, the islands are uninhabited so its not like anyone have actual ground control of the place, as far as air and water goes, china too patrols the air and the seas so i dispute the "firm administrative control". as far as i know,noone really has firm control of the place, either china or japan, hence its really a disputed region, not just disputed on paper but in real life


----------



## cirr

Our Japanese friends at the game of mental masturbation. Again???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

PLA Armored Scout Vehicle





JL-9 Trainer





Massive Firework

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeHAC

Old pics of PLAN in south Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CN.Black

cirr said:


> View attachment 87727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87739


 Nice!It seems that GX6 will soon start mass production.


----------



## cirr

Two pairs of J-15s in flight formation：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeHAC

higher resolution ratio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

Guangzhou Region Air Force Su-30MKKs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Photos of PLA border defence regiment:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LowPost

Nice arty


----------



## cirr

The 54th Group Army of the Jinan Military Command training in Tibet：





General Fan Changlong，left，vice chairman of the Central Military Commission，shaking hands with officers of the 54th GA










Colonel Xie Tianping，political commissar of an armoured regiment，speaking to a CCTV reporter


----------



## nk2120132471

GeHAC said:


> Guangzhou Region Air Force Su-30MKKs
> View attachment 96455
> 
> View attachment 96456
> 
> View attachment 96457


i like that paint~looks like my sister's handbag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

Army drill of Nanjing military region








100mm mortar company of Motorized battalion？




Mi-171 and Z-8B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

AFT-09 with infantry




Anti-tank formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

PLA‘s 3rd generation of military trucks enters service：


































Shown above is just one type of 3rd generation army truck。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Like this one quite a bit：






一机集团新型反恐特种车获中国创新创业大赛亚军--中国兵器


----------



## GeHAC

PLA best tank





















21st Army group ZBD-04A+ZTZ-96A









Naval Aviation Su-30mk2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Frontier forces of public security：


----------



## GeHAC

21st army group training in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

Best picture of PLA's new light tank(under testing) currently.I hope this new toy get into mass production sooner.I can't stand there are still hundreds of Type-59s and Type-62s in our army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

New look at China's new light tank called the "Rabbit" in exercises in Tibet.


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Z-18A flying over the Himalayas：































well，sort of。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

cirr said:


> Z-18A flying over the Himalayas：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well，sort of。


nice combination ( sa 321 super frelon + mi 17 = Z-18 )


----------



## cirr

Z-18A max flight altitude（service ceiling）9000m：

《军事报道》 20150131_军事报道_视频_央视网

also Z-10 in flight and weapon tests。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud




----------



## masud

*15th Airborne Corps *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*HQ-6 Sam*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

some nice pics
There is one advantage for Chinese soldiers that its pretty hard for your enemies to recognize you guys during a war on the grounds...cuz you all look same? definately not that easy to hit the Commanding officer or senior most Officer innit!


----------



## masud




----------



## kaonalpha

[QUOr Shaitan Singh, post: 6607619, member: 35061"]New look at China's new light tank called the "Rabbit" in exercises in Tibet.








[/QUOTE]
Can pakistan buy it if its ready its cheaper than the vt 4 right??


----------



## masud




----------



## Beast

kaonalpha said:


> [QUOr Shaitan Singh, post: 6607619, member: 35061"]New look at China's new light tank called the "Rabbit" in exercises in Tibet.


Can pakistan buy it if its ready its cheaper than the vt 4 right??[/QUOTE]

Its a light tank and not comparable to VT4.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaonalpha said:


> [QUOr Shaitan Singh, post: 6607619, member: 35061"]New look at China's new light tank called the "Rabbit" in exercises in Tibet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can pakistan buy it if its ready its cheaper than the vt 4 right??




Why would Pak buy that? its a light tank ... and we have our own AK project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

Army ZTZ-99 training in the snowland

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeHAC



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Special-purpose vehicle assembly unveiled






with thousands of military vehicles lined up for the public‘s eyes：

中国特种车生产线公开 上千军车列队格外抢眼|部队|电压测量_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Type 98 MBT with twin SAM launcher on the turret:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

Highland playground...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## sweetgrape

No.3 Peace-Keeping Police Force to Liberia

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]


​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

​

To improve the capability to survive in the field combat, troops from Shenyang Military Region under Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted patrol and military training in the area of Daxinganling in China's northern border region where the temperature hit minus 40 Celsius degrees. [People's Daily Online]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

H10 heavy duty truck based on BBDC's NG10 platform






with all-steel armour cab、AT transmission、independent suspension、double CAN bus and all that。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A new Dagou（Bigdog）from Harbin Institute of Technology






仿生四足机器人_哈尔滨龙海特机器人科技有限公司

Load：50kg
Speed：4km/h
Degrees of freedom：16 active，4 passive

Other robots also from HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Ultra high-speed kinetic energy electric gun

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Ultra high-speed kinetic energy electric gun
> 
> View attachment 207951



Is this a rail gun?
Has work started on this?


----------



## xuxu1457

Analysis: Chinese moves to adopt new guided rocket system show ongoing value of domestic competition to PLA - IHS Jane's 360
*Analysis: Chinese moves to adopt new guided rocket system show ongoing value of domestic competition to PLA*





The People's Liberation Army (PLA) is planning to buy the A300 hybrid rocket system developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

This purchase, revealed to _IHS Jane's_ at the 2015 IDEX show in Abu Dhabi, signals a likely move to upgrade the short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) systems operated by the PLA's Second Artillery Corps (SAC). Beyond this operational change, it also highlights how the PLA has encouraged often fierce competition among the design institutes of its many weapons makers in order to accelerate weapons development.

Derived from the 200 km-range A200, CASC's 290 km-range A300 is an innovative two-stage artillery rocket. A larger engine boosts an unpowered second stage with vanes for lift and control fins directed by an inertial measuring unit-navigation satellite (IMU/GPS) guidance system.

It may have a 150 kg warhead and according to a Chinese source could have a range greater than 300 km in PLA service. According to promotional material, the missile has a 30 to 45 m circular error probable (CEP) and can engage eight targets in a 20 km by 20 km area.

An A300 purchase indicates the SAC may also be acquiring the 280 km-range single-stage M20 SRBM. In one configuration shown by CASC, a 8x8 Tai'an transporter erector launcher (TEL) carries one M20 and four A300s.

Starting with 1998 reforms of its logistics department, the PLA has opted against consolidating often redundant weapons manufactures created to support Mao Zedong's 'People's War' strategies, instead funding greater competition to accelerate weapons development. "The PLA is happy they have greater choice," a Chinese official at IDEX told _IHS Jane's_ .

Since China's Tenth Five Year Plan (2001-2005) the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) and CASC have developed accurate and maneuverable SRBMs to succeed their respective DF-11 and DF-15 SRBMs. In addition, CASC, CASIC and the China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) have developed new precision-guided long-range artillery rockets that approach SRBM ranges.

CASC even markets a "reconnaissance-strike complex" of missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) and command systems as its General Army Tactical Strike System (GATSS). Chinese officials at IDEX explained this concept, developed by a design institute, is approved by government institutions even though it does not represent a PLA operational concept.

CASIC, CASC and NORINCO market medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to assist long-range missile targeting. According to a 2 February report on CASC's website, its CH-4 UCAV is in production. It is not known whether these will also be acquired by the SAC.

CASC is also developing a 80 kg class vertical take-off UAV (VTUAV), as slightly larger VTUAVs are also marketed by NORINCO, Poly and China's Aviation Industries Corporation (AVIC).

A Chinese press report on 2 March indicated that the PLA will purchase NORINCO's new AR3 artillery rocket system, which uses the 370 mm and 280 km range Fire Dragon artillery rocket. This will likely serve in the PLA Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is this a rail gun?
> Has work started on this?



A railgun was supposedly tested a few months ago, according to some rumors, but nothing concrete has showed up as of this moment.


----------



## ptldM3

GeHAC said:


>







The turret looks like it may be large enough to house a blow off bustle for ammo. Question is, does it? Also is the engine German licensed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ptldM3 said:


> The turret looks like it may be large enough to house a blow off bustle for ammo. Question is, does it? Also is the engine German licensed?


Yes, engine is German licensed build 1500SHP.
But a local design made 1200-1300SHP engine was introduced for VT-4 export tank. So we will not be far off making an indigenous 1500SHP engine soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Does anybody have more on rail gun and laser weapons? 

These will revolutionize warfare the same way Guns did.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

Xinjiang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sweetgrape

Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

http://yuntv.letv.com/bcloud.html?uu=80146db3b5&vu=5482e6a98b
Video of MBT3000 tank


----------



## cirr

Ｔｙｐｅ　ＰＣＰ００１　８２ｍｍ　ｖｅｈｉｃｌｅ　ｍｏｕｎｔｅｄ　ｒａｐｉｄ　ｆｉｒｅ　ｍｏｒｔａｒ
















Ａ　ｎｉｃｅ　ｐｉｅｃｅ　ｏｆ　ｅｑｕｉｐｍｅｎｔ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｍｏｕｎｔａｉｎ　ｂｒｉｇａｄｅｓ　ｓｔａｔｉｏｎｅｄ　ｉｎ　Ｔｉｂｅｔ？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The 3rd Army Aviation Brigade in Xinjiang：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

PLA Army 9-man squad：

1 Type 98A 120mm rocket launcher
1 Type 04 35mm automatic grenade launcher
1 Type 95 5.8mm machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

More permanent hangars need to be built，and fast！

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*CHINA'S NEW MINESWEEPING ROBOT HAS AN EXPLOSIVE SURPRISE*

'ROCKET ROBOT' FIGHTS FIRE WITH FIRE

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted Yesterday at 12:14am





*Rocket Robot Go* _jz.chinami.com.cn_ The rocket robot offers a cheap solution to battlefield mineclearing options; the robot almost instantly blows up minefields without placing human lives into the line of fire.

Chinese combat engineers have a new mine clearing robot that's going to accompany troops onto the battlefield. While many other nations have built mine sweeping robots, such as the U.S.'s Panther (an unmanned M60 tank chassis with chainlink flails), this new robot is actually armed with exploding mine clearing line charges (MCLC). Imagine it a bit like a rocket-armed R2-D2 or BB-8.





*Rocket Robot* _CCTV 7, via Goujeon at China Defense Forum_ The rocket robot carries about 40 to 50 meters of explosive rope coiled inside its dark green ammunition box. The explosive rope is attached to two rockets on either side of the robot for launch over minefields and other obstacles.





*Remote Control* _CCTV 7, via Goujeon at China Defense Forum_ The remote control for the rocket robot includes a top-mounted screen for viewing video feed from the robot's camera mast, standard RC control system and another screen for receiving updates from the robot. Remotely operating a MCLC launcher would allow engineers to clear minefields quickly, while avoiding enemy fire by using robot proxies.

The rocket robot consists of a simple four-wheel chassis, with an ammunition box at the front, and the motor, control systems, camera mast and communications antenna at the back. Each side of the robot has a small rocket launcher, able to fire a MCLC consisting of a rocket tied to a string of explosive charges. When fired, the rocket pulls the explosive line out of the ammunition box and into flight, crossing over the minefield. When the rocket motor burns out, the explosive line falls into the minefield and detonates, destroying all mines under it. Since the MCLC's explosives are all attached to the line, their explosions would create a straight, mine-free path for infantry. A light MCLC like the rocket robot's would have a range of about 40 to 50 meters, and clear a lane 1 to 2 meters wide and 50 meters long.





*Assault Breacher Vehicle* _military-today.com_ The USMC's Assault Breacher Vehicle fires large amounts of explosive MCLC to clear battlefield mines, and is heavily armored to boot. But at 72 tons, it has a huge logistical tail and a smaller MCLC vehicle like the rocket robot is something that most company and platoon leaders could reasonably expect to have.

The rocket robot might not be big as others, such as the U.S. Marines' 70-ton Assault Breacher Vehicle, but it will provide quick relief to small groups of infantry that need to immediately breach minefields. Infantry platoons, companies and special forces can take this small robot along for attached MCLC capability, rather than needing a tank-sized vehicle or heavy trailer. Unlike man-portable MCLCs such as the Antipersonnel Obstacle Breaching System (APOBS) that require assembly, the rocket robot's MCLCs can be fired instantly (and engineers don't need to lug around 125 pounds of explosives). What's more, combat engineers can take cover during firefights while remotely operating the rocket robot to breach manned defenses. Like other remotely operated vehicles, it can also double as a scouting tool.





*MCLC Go* _CCTV 7, via Goujeon at China Defense Forum_ The rocket robot deploys its rocket-pulled explosive lines; you can see the white explosive rope behind the cloud of rocket smoke. While the explosives are meant to quickly remove mines in battlefield situations, they could be repurposed to blow up infantry inside buildings or trenches.

MCLCs may have been intended for quickly clearing paths through minefields, but they have also proven to be nasty urban warfare weapons. For instance, Syrian government forces use them to clear out entire streets in the Syrian Civil War. China's willingness to deploy this new addition it its growing family of combat robots should not be too surprising, as the machine gun-armed Sharp Claw 2 robot was offered for sale at the Zhuhai 2014 Airshow.

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-rocket-robot-has-explosive-surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

HJ-8 ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Shoot some badasses without sticking your head out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

cirr said:


> Shoot some badasses without sticking your head out


WOW love this!!! Details please!!!!


----------



## cirr

Chinese “Horizon” 











for precision strikes by






and the like。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

New pic of DF-21D test site in the desert，showing consistent accuracy and US carrier as legend

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

utp45 said:


> New pic of DF-21D test site in the desert，showing consistent accuracy and US carrier as legend


MEN IN FUTURE WAR AIRCRAFT CARIE IS LOOK LIKE IRON COFIN.........


----------



## monitor

* Chinese PLAAF WZ-10 and Z-8 Group formations remote maneuvering *


----------



## cirr

Live-fire drill by Artillery Regiment，Mountain Brigade，Tibet Command：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AFT-10s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

6:40

《新闻30分》 20150810_新闻30分_视频_央视网

Rockets scored the bull's eye over a target several hundreds of kilometres away

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 245530


that vn-1 is huge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

qwerrty said:


> that vn-1 is huge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yukihime

cirr said:


>



This is first show from PLA's next generation AMV - MV3, which just entered into service in these recent years
This is a high tech baby...
More and more pic of this vehicle would be released in furture for sure.

Formal rehearsal for the 9.3 WWII parade is held in Beijing today, just one hour ago.
Very latest pic from the heli formations, just passed above center of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## monitor

* PLAAF fighter jet crew are hide from hot sun *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

HQ-17 in action in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

PLA toys 
















Toys，more toys











More

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## m haris khan

Good,Keep it up


----------



## cirr

m haris khan said:


> Good,Keep it up



Firing practices of a new type of crawler chassis modular MLRS by Artillery Regiment，116th Mechanized Division，the 39th GA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 255123



Looks awesome!!! I am sure a future replacement of Puma, Sea King and Mi-17s. But now PAA, PAF and PNAF should buy some more from Muslim countries.


----------



## qwerrty

new 8x8?
big pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

FM-3000 - China's 4th gen air-defence system with a range of 30km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

”Toys“ of Artillery Regiment，116th Mechanized，the 39th GA 





















Three bidders competing for PLA’s 3rd generation military truck：

Shanqi（Shaanxi Automobile Group CO., Ltd）





SinoTruk（CNHTC）





Beiben（BeiBen Heavy-Duty Truck Co., Ltd）





Basic requirements：

（1）armoured cabin
（2）centrally-placed engine
（3）fully independent suspension
（4）high horsepower AT
（5）central tire inflation/deflation system（CTIS）

The winner is yet to be decided。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Female militias from Baoying County，Yangzhou City，Jiangsu Province，in drills

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

These are the Chinese equivalent of the National Guard (Part 1):

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Akasa

These are the Chinese equivalent of the National Guard (Part 2):

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## cirr

Norinco‘s LD-3000（11000 rounds per min，1250m/s muzzle speed）

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## S. Martin

SinoSoldier said:


> These are the Chinese equivalent of the National Guard (Part 2):
> View attachment 268915
> 
> View attachment 268916
> 
> View attachment 268917
> 
> View attachment 268918
> 
> View attachment 268919


These pictures look quite same as captures from some military games! The suit looks rather cool.

The PLA develops its equipment in a amazing speed in latest decade, what would it be in another ten years?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

New toy for PLAAF paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Some poster pics from CIDEX 2016 Beijing（held 11-13 May）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

What the heck is this？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

cirr said:


> What the heck is this？



look huge and still wrapping on tarpauline or something. More than 155mm?


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Omnipresent drones data-linked with Type 04A IFVs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 96B MBT with new engine, new chassis etc etc 
























Cheap and good enough for mass deployment

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Freight loads of Type 96Bs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

LD-2000s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA of the 70s in pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA of the 70s in pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA at Kyrgyzstan to participate the "Peace Mission -2016" 
参加“和平使命—2016”上合组织联合反恐军事演习的中方参演部队

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA at Kyrgyzstan to participate the "Peace Mission -2016" 
参加“和平使命—2016”上合组织联合反恐军事演习的中方参演部队

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Communist said:


> *Female soldiers performing during training: *



Now thats what I wanna see in an arny lolz


----------



## grey boy 2

Peace Mission 2016
PLA







Russian army








Kazakhstan army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Peace Mission 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Which country that has red white green flag? At first I think it was Iranian, but not with that Asian looking faces.


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 96 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

4th generation MBT under development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 4th generation MBT under development



Prototype completion 2014?


----------



## cirr

New variant of Z-18

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> New variant of Z-18




Not really new, but only rare !
It's a Z-18A, the PLA-transport version of the Z-18 ... IMO quite a handsome helicopter.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Hello PLA Navy, this is ARMY sealift ship GY 820 calling, we are sailing South to Xisha..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

*SWAT team attends drill in Beijing*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 96 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 96 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

Brand new Type 99 MBT spotted?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Broccoli

Anyone have good pictures of Chinese mortars?


----------



## grey boy 2

Winter drill

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

Broccoli said:


> Anyone have good pictures of Chinese mortars?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

A company, named Huntec, or "润泽金松", has been developing combat gear for various military organizations. They are apparently a major supplier of equipment to the PLA and is also seeking to sell its products to other countries as well.

Some nice photos of their gear:

































Some nice videos:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyODA0MjU3Mg
weibo.com/5901330950/Ef2J1cXh8

Official exhibition:
http://www.casdilly.com/TtcInfo.aspx?id=50

Official website of the company & its Weibo page:
http://www.runzejinsong.com
http://weibo.com/p/1006065901330950/home?profile_ftype=1&is_all=1#_0

==

It seems as if the company's employees are eager for the PLA to get itself into a conflict after witnessing Russian special forces operate in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Xinjiang arm police special training In harsh winter environment

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA "digital camouflage" uniforms

"With the application of pixel-matrix technology, the camouflage functions better as it blurs the divide between different colors," Zhang said, adding that a special dye was used to maximize the effect.

"The digital camouflage pattern can escape the naked eye and counter-reconnaissance in low light and certain wave bands of infrared," he said.

Upon the completion of the PLA's largest ever uniform upgrade in 2009, four different camouflage schemes for urban, wood land, desert and ocean environments will be employed. The camouflage schemes for woodland can also blend into urban environment.

To ease the constraint of the previous fatigues made up of coats and pants, designers loosened the hemline of the coats. Rank insignias were moved from shoulders to collars as a response to the complaint that equipment carried on the shoulders often made it difficult to recognize the ranks of the comrades. 
http://www.china-embassy.org/eng/xw/t336481.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

A few words on equipment development for the ground force

(1) a small number of the new light tanks already in service with the PLA

(2) batch production of same(ZTZ17?) commenced, mass deployment in the 2nd half 2017

(3) technologically wise, the new light tank is one notch higher than the 99A MBT and several notches higher than the VT5

(4) over 2000 tanks to be produced over the 13th 5-year period(2016-2020), including a large number of the new light tanks

(5) new highly maneuverable heavy IFV in development

(6) 4th generation tank prototype expected in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> A few words on equipment development for the ground force
> 
> (1) a small number of the new light tanks already in service with the PLA
> 
> (2) batch production of same(ZTZ17?) commenced, mass deployment in the 2nd half 2017
> 
> (3) technologically wise, the new light tank is one notch higher than the 99A MBT and several notches higher than the VT5
> 
> (4) over 2000 tanks to be produced over the 13th 5-year period(2016-2020), including a large number of the new light tanks
> 
> (5) new highly maneuverable heavy IFV in development
> 
> (6) 4th generation tank prototype expected in 2019



New year, new tank for the PLA ground forces 










Heading for the armoured brigade of the 41th GA. Viets watch out.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Any news on the new "heavy" MBT development ??


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Any news on the new "heavy" MBT development ??


No, prototype should be out before 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

PLA 's 155 self propelled howitzer on a 6X6 truck chassis.


----------



## cirr

More pics of the new light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

New light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

PLL 05 120mm self-propelled mortar system live firing

近日，有网友曝光了一组中国解放军北部战区陆军机步旅合成营05A式120迫榴炮群大角度群射照片。照片中的05A式120迫榴炮为中国的120迫榴炮家族中众多成员的一员。（鸣谢：超大网友007兄弟）（更多精彩内容，请关注腾讯军事微信公众号“讲武堂”）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Breakthrough, breakthrough!

Aluminum body of a new type of armoured personnel carrier successfully manufactured 

*新技术又获突破——新型铝装甲车体制造取得成功*

2017-01-06 高金良 北方战车

近日，公司某型号铝装甲车体制造取得成功，并交付车辆研究院转入总装。铝装甲车体焊接是车体制造核心技术，该车体研制成功标志着公司在新的核心技术领域取得了突破，填补了铝装甲车体科研、制造技术的空白。

该项目自2014年上旬立项，经过2年的材料基础研究、工程化应用研究、技能培训、条件保障准备和试验室验证等技术准备，2016年8月开始铝装甲车体制造，于12月25日完成喷漆，具备交付条件。在此期间，工艺技术中心与车辆研究院紧密配合，周密策划，有效实施，并建立了“同设计、同部署、同实施、同验收”工作模式，降低了研制风险，确保了科研任务圆满完成。

近三年来该项目顺利开展及取得的成果，离不开公司领导高度重视和关爱，离不开公司生产、财务、车体分厂、钣冲分厂及物资部门等有关部门的大力支持。

目前基本固化了成果，形成了铝装甲加工、车体焊接、车体加工、喷涂等一套工艺规范和成套工艺装备，并培养了一批专业技能人员，为公司今后承担装甲铝合金材料的武器装备奠定了制造基础，具备了铝装甲车体制造的能力。

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*China could be deploying new light tank, photos show*





*© China Daily / Reuters*

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) may have started deploying its new light tank, the replacement for the decades-old Type 62. Photos of the new armor being transported by railway emerged on Chinese websites in late December.
The photos of a dozen of the new tanks apparently showed them being sent through the Guilin railway station in China's southern Guangxi Province, according to IHS Jane’s, a British military publisher. It said the tanks may have been sent to units assigned to the PLA's new Southern Theatre Command.

The development of the new light tank in China has been reported for years, with the first images emerging in 2010-2011. Called ZTQ-105 by some sources, its official disambiguation is yet to be revealed.





*© CJDBY / lt.cjdby.net*

A year ago, the popular Chinese website Sina.com revealed possible details of the new design, its armaments, and features.

The tank reportedly weighs about 35 tons and has a crew of four. Other reports said it is armed with a fully-stabilized 105mm rifled gun that reduces the crew number to three. The gun can reportedly fire tungsten alloy anti-tank rounds and gun-launched anti-tank guided missiles.

The Sina.com report said that it apparently has gun-mounted shell-tracking radar and spoke grenade launchers on the turret, which are triggered automatically after laser sensors detect a targeting laser beam.

It may also have liquid-gas suspension that allows it to reduce ground clearance for better concealment or during transportation. The tank is believed to be designed for airdropping, and capable of operating at higher altitudes, where the engines of heavier tanks lose power.

China’s Type 62 light tank was developed in the 1960s and retired in 2011, making a replacement long overdue.


https://www.rt.com/news/372848-new-chinese-light-tank/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

New 3rd generation PLA 10 tons class military truck all wheel drive version 解放军第三代轮全驱 10吨级军卡颜值爆表

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT in the snow (39军99坦克雪中漂移)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

4000m above sea level, Tibet military district

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-19 with external fuel tank to increase range 
近日有一组解放军武直19武装直升机双机编队在城镇上空巡航的图片，颇具美感。图片显示武直19携带副油箱，可增加巡航航程。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Military police looks real cool 近日有图片曝光了中国武警已经开始试装新式全地形迷彩服，配合上FAST头盔、夜视仪等等，已经可以看出解放军的新式单兵作战装备的基本样式。我们的目标是，走美帝的路，让美帝无路可走！（来源：@猫头鹰讲武）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

*Army aviation brigade conducts first flight training in 2017*
2017-01-12 09:28 China Military Online Editor:Xu Shanshan





The Z-9 attack helicopters fly in formation during a flight training exercise. An army aviation brigade attached to the Xinjiang Military Command on Monday organized its first flight training exercise in 2017 under realistic scenarios. (81.cn/Wu Shike)





A Z-9 attack helicopter conducts highly difficult flight performance during a flight training exercise. An army aviation brigade attached to the Xinjiang Military Command on Monday organized its first flight training exercise in 2017 under realistic scenarios. (81.cn/Wu Shike)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Soldiers conduct live-fire exercises using heavy machine guns*
2017-01-19 09:24 People's Daily Online Editor:Xu Shanshan

Photo shows military soldiers taking part in a live-fire exercise. A detachment of the Chinese infantry conducted live-fire exercises with heavy machine guns on Jan. 13, 2017. (Photo/81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

time for dinner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Talking about dinner or food, I have another one.
IMO it's a nice gesture of appreciation for the military folks.

========
*Citizens make dumplings for PLA soldiers in China's northernmost city*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:11, January 22, 2017






On Jan. 21, more than 100 citizens gathered at a People's Liberation Army camp in Heihe, the northernmost city in China, to make dumplings for soldiers in celebration of the coming Chinese New Year. Thousands of dumplings were made in just three hours. The soldiers later froze them outdoors, where the temperature was minus 30 degrees Celsius. Making dumplings for soldiers around festivals has become a tradition for the local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Chinese naval aircraft carrier homeport seen from the plane, also yesterday on the role 052 D class destroyer "Xining"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Is it only me? whenever i'm on this thread https://defence.pk/threads/leios-pla-military-photos-kinds-of-military-equipments.225893/ PDF stop responding which is why i have to post on this thread instead

Z-9WZ #41, 42 unveiled (Z-9WZ，41、42号机曝光)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

A beautiful military police Captain that has fully earned her own credentials (能靠脸却要拼实力 央视曝光武警上尉女狙击手)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

3D PLA training "must see"







来源：中国军网作者：岳旭 李煊责任编辑：汤传飞2017-01-06 20:06
摘要：解放军报融媒体报道"新春走军营"来到陆军第65集团军某机步旅，这个跟随毛主席成长起来的部队没改编前是大名鼎鼎的红一师！

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

*Y-12D* : Domestically deployed military version with upgraded engines driving four-bladed propellers, now used by PLA Airborne Corps for parachute training.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pzfz

Man, the maneuvering ability of an operator with a qbz95 is pretty darn amazing. It's like it's not even there. Extremely well-balanced tool.


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> A beautiful military police Captain that has fully earned her own credentials (能靠脸却要拼实力 央视曝光武警上尉女狙击手)



Watch in some CCTV Spring Festival show, in that segment it aired a beautiful young girl, came out as an active member of PLAAF stationed in Xinjiang. The girl is quite charming that no one will ever guess that she's a military member, the broadcast showed the drill whereas she downed from a helicopter hanging on a rope, what a nerve challenge for most people  I still think that girl suits more entertainment sectors than having all the tough & rough drills as a military person... but she mentioned her aspiration and wishes to grow with airforce. If only I can find her clip, will share it here. Btw she has even better look than this beautiful Captain though ranks much lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Border patrol. 

















Having some fun at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_*Sorry, the following pictures don't have captions.*_

========
*Soldiers in all seasons*
(Xinhua) 10:15, February 16, 2017





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)





(Photo Source: www.81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

BRICSFTW said:


> Border patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having some fun at work.



Pretty awesome set of pictures! I've gone horse/pony trekking in the snow a cpl times (for wolf hunting), its quite a fun experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Armed police conduct combat drill in Qinghai*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 11:40, February 22, 2017





The Yushu detachment of the Qinghai Armed Police Corps is currently conducting a one-week combat drill. The purpose of the drill is to enhance the offensive and defensive combat capability of soldiers and officers, according to the vice captain of the detachment.






The Yushu detachment of the Qinghai Armed Police Corps is currently conducting a one-week combat drill. The purpose of the drill is to enhance the offensive and defensive combat capability of soldiers and officers, according to the vice captain of the detachment.






The Yushu detachment of the Qinghai Armed Police Corps is currently conducting a one-week combat drill. The purpose of the drill is to enhance the offensive and defensive combat capability of soldiers and officers, according to the vice captain of the detachment.






The Yushu detachment of the Qinghai Armed Police Corps is currently conducting a one-week combat drill. The purpose of the drill is to enhance the offensive and defensive combat capability of soldiers and officers, according to the vice captain of the detachment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839168207017619460

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Today (3/28) the Southern leg joint drill involving the PLA Army & Air Force
took place at the Thai-Myanmar border, a live firing drill.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846686833765367808
_Thinking this may be a gentle way of telling Aung San Suu Kyi and her Generals to not fighting or shelling crossing the Chinese borders as happened not long ago _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847007015486603264"Great Wall" of strong arms & shoulders: Check how Chinese soldiers horn their combat skills through special training - Xinhua News 2017.03.29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Indeed the drill is a warning! Btw, mod, this post and the preceeding one should fit the army thread i/o AF. Please move these two post. Thanks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OPINIONS
PLA drills a warning to Myanmar border conflict

Source: Global Times - Editor Yao Jianing - 2017-03-30

*The live-fire drills of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) in Southwest China's Yunnan Province near the Myanmar border on Tuesday (3/28) serves as a warning to both the Myanmar government and ethnic militias that their conflict should not cross over to China*, Chinese experts said.

The exercises, part of the training for army units of the PLA's Southern Theater Command, aims to test the military's capabilities, including mobilization, maneuvers and joint strikes, the Xinhua News Agency reported. Planes, artillery, air defense, infantry, missile and radar units are part of the exercises.

*The drills come as the conflict between the Myanmar government and ethnic militias in northern Myanmar continues.*

"The exercises are the result of extensive preparations rather than a snap decision, which reflects China's stance against war spilling over the border," Zhu Zhenming, a professor at the Yunnan Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times.

The Myanmar government and armed ethnic groups should make sure the conflict stays within their territory, Zhu said, adding that China cannot tolerate others destroying people's lives and property, which is the bottom line.

"The drills showcased that the PLA is capable of protecting Chinese people," he said.

Innocent Chinese civilians near the border have been suffering from their stray bullets.

"The drills also *serve as a warning to other neighboring and nearby countries* as well, such as Vietnam and India, that China will not tolerate behavior that threatens its border security," Zhu said.

Xinhua reported that China had given Myanmar advance notice of the exercises, which means "China does not plan to attack Myanmar," Zhu said.

Song Qingrun, a research fellow at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations, told the Global Times that he believes the drill is absolutely *not a military showoff to Myanmar*, given that *it is a normal live-fire drill that many nations would do regularly in borders.*

China has urged all parties for restraint, avoid escalating the conflict and take effective measures to resume peace and stability in the border area, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Geng Shuang said on March 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Military Police "Anti-terrorism" drill 中国武警突袭恐怖分子演练

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> Military Police "Anti-terrorism" drill 中国武警突袭恐怖分子演练


China's Military Police force indeed looks like the army. The bendable firearm is cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*A stray dog was barged into People's Armed Police (PAP), the Kunming city detachment, Yunnan Province, during the "cruel week" of extreme training*




















*@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.02

I heartedly wish the pitiful lone dog now finds a new good shelter to live, may it be adopted by the unit or else

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*On the 4th April people from all over the country visit the tombs of the Revolutionary Martyrs*

_*清明节 Qingming or Pure Brightness Festival or Tomb Sweeping Day, celebration for the dead (in early April)*_




















*@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.02

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Eight-wheeled infantry fighter vehicle*





*@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.04

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Chinese special forces complete a-week-long intense training including marksmanship, endurance exercises and survival skills - Hechi City, southwest China's Guangxi - Xinhua News 2017.04.05*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849547524927094786

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The PLA Airborne Army to foster human resources of the newly established corps

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849987746462523392
# Dunno the type of the parachuted armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

samsara said:


> The PLA Airborne Army to foster human resources of the newly established corps
> Watch the heavy lifter Y-20 in action!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849987746462523392



What armored vehicle that the airborne army use?


----------



## yantong1980

ZBD-03?


----------



## samsara

*Marines perform reconnaissance mission in anti-terrorism drill*

Editor：Zhang Tao - China Military - 2017-04-07

Rainbow-802 scout drone in action!

_CASC Rainbow (Cai Hong, abbreviated as CH) CH-802 is a fixed wing micro air vehicle (MAV), being launched by hand._





A Marine assigned to a special operations regiment of the PLA Navy prepares to release an unnamed aerial vehicle (UAV) during an anti-terrorism combat training exercise at an unfamiliar territory in China's Hainan Province on April 6, 2017. (81.cn/ Sun Hongtao)





An unnamed aerial vehicle (UAV) attached to a special operations regiment of the PLA Navy soars over the sky to execute reconnaissance mission during an anti-terrorism combat training exercise at an unfamiliar territory in China's Hainan Province on April 6, 2017. (81.cn/ Sun Hongtao)





An unnamed aerial vehicle (UAV) attached to a special operations regiment of the PLA Navy descends with a parachute after completing reconnaissance mission during an anti-terrorism combat training exercise in China's Hainan Province on April 6, 2017. (81.cn/ Sun Hongtao)





An unnamed aerial vehicle (UAV) attached to a special operations regiment of the PLA Navy descends with a parachute after completing reconnaissance mission during an anti-terrorism combat training exercise in China's Hainan Province on April 6, 2017. (81.cn/ Sun Hongtao)





A Marine from a special operations regiment of the PLA Navy sets up camera mount for video reconnaissance mission as his teammate provides security alongside during an anti-terrorism combat training exercise in China's Hainan Province on April 6, 2017. (81.cn/ Sun Hongtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> ...
> Watch the heavy lifter Y-20 in action!




Not sure where You see a Y-20, but that transport at around 0:23 sec ++ is clearly an IL-76MD (usually from the 13. TD)

Deino


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Not sure where You see a Y-20, but that transport at around 0:23 sec ++ is clearly an IL-76MD (usually from the 13. TD)
> 
> Deino


Thanks Deino for correcting, just my wrong recognition


----------



## Nevsky

Snow Leopard Forces - Anti-terrorism drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Huh. So even the police in China refer to units dealing with dogs as K-9.


----------



## samsara

CNN aired the news of the USMC's photo scandal using the picture of the Chinese military force as the background, what a terrible logging and editing... one even can see that distinctive PLA logo at the right on the fuselage  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854803329725157377

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Xian HU-6 Aerial Refueling Tanker in pictures - Via @OedoSoldier 2017.04.17

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*HU-6 aerial tanker deploys drogue system*

Source：China Military - Editor：Huang Panyue - 2017-04-06





A HU-6 aerial tanker prepares to take off from a military airfield to provide aerial refueling for fighter jets during long distance flight training organized by a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





Two maintenance men assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command conduct pre-flight check on a HU-6 aerial tanker prior to long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





An airman assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command performs preflight inspections on the landing gear of a HU-6 aerial tanker prior to long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





A J-8 fighter jet refuels from a HU-6 aerial tanker during long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. They are attached to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





A HU-6 aerial tanker deploys drogues from the wing aerial refueling pods located on the wing tips in preparation for providing aerial refueling during long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





A HU-6 aerial tanker attached to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command refuels two J-8 fighter jets simultaneously during long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)





A HU-6 aerial tanker attached to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command prepares to land on a military airfield after providing aerial refueling for fighter jets during long distance flight training in the northeast China's airspace on March 28, 2017. (81.cn/Yang Qingguang and Ou Jianbo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*DongFeng MengShi 东风猛士 Evolution - First, Second and Third Generation*

















*Exhibited at the Shanghai Motor Show 2017 - New military-use High-Mobility Vehicle by DongFeng MengShi 东风猛士*





















Via *@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.19

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

Watch the Chinese navy fire various types of weapons in _*a collection of footage*_ released on its 68th founding anniversary 2017.04.23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856316016241983488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*PLA ground forces* to reorganize number of group armies *from 18 to 13*: Ministry of National Defense

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857502976557985792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> Type 99 MBT


I wonder what's China's most superior main battle tank at present? (in operational stage)
And what will it be in the near future? (something under development and already made known) -- the army's arsenal is relatively less mentioned here, shaded by the rapid and much "sexier", big & impressive developments in navy and air force or even the newcomer, Rocket Force!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

04A amour vehicles production line (新鲜出炉的一批胶水改)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

We have came a long way, so proud to witness a moment like this, "A picture is worth a thousand words"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA structure in one chart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

04A amour vehicle showcasing its mobility before heading to Russia for competition

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> 04A amour vehicle showcasing its mobility before heading to Russia for competition



More on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Type 052D DDG Changsha #173




















Via *@xinfengcao* 2017-05-06

Patrolling the South China Sea? Seeing the rocks and the vast sea...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Airdrop ZBD03 amour vehicles and others heavy equipment, hopefully it will be replace by Y-20 (解放军伊尔76运输机搭载ZBD03装甲车进行整车重装空投，锻炼成建制空降作业，展现战术突击能力。希望能尽快看到运20空投的场面。)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*HU-6 aerial tankers in phase maintenance*

China Military - Editor：Huang Panyue - 2017-05-08





Maintenance crew members assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command perform phase inspection on a HU-6 aerial tanker at a military training base in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





Maintenance crew members assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command perform phase maintenance on the fan frame of a HU-6 aerial tanker in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





A maintenance crew member assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command checks the undercarriage of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





A maintenance crew member assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command checks the undercarriage of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





A maintenance crew member assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command checks the propeller blade of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





A maintenance crew member assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command inspects the antenna of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





Maintenance crew members assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command inspects the dynamical system of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





Maintenance crew members assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command inspects the dynamical system of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





Maintenance crew members assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command inspects the electronic equipment of a HU-6 aerial tanker during the phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





A maintenance crew member assigned to a regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command inspects the tail of a HU-6 aerial tanker during phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)





Two HU-6 aerial tankers taxi toward the runway for a flight training exercise after phase maintenance in early May, 2017. (81.cn/ Yang Qingguang)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

_Pleased to know that the PLA is putting quite an effort to just drive away the birds instead of picking the easy & lazy method by shooting those lovely creatures lethally    just love to observe those wild birds in the nature, yet have no intention all at to cage them_

-----------------

*Flight safety soldiers scare off birds*

China Military - Editor：Huang Panyue - 2017-05-08





*Flight safety soldiers keep birds and other animals away from runways and planes by using the sprayer, the aeromodelling aircraft and the shotgun equipped with "bird scare", on May 7, 2017. They are assigned to*
*an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Western Theater Command. (81.cn/ Huang Hongsheng)*






*Flight safety soldiers keep birds and other animals away from runways and planes by using the sprayer, the aeromodelling aircraft and the shotgun equipped with "bird scare", on May 7, 2017. They are assigned to*
*an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Western Theater Command. (81.cn/ Huang Hongsheng)*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

JH-7A bomber fighter patrolling the SCS, target practiced a Anti-ship missile (中国南海上空的飞豹！歼轰7A战机发射反舰导弹)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Border patrol unit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*A naval aviation unit with the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy*
*conduct training at an unidentified airport on Monday, May 08, 2017*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861943955075805184

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

The 176th "Z-19" attack helicopter unveiled on open day for the public (中国第176架直19武装直升机曝光)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Middle school students were invited to visit Shaanxi Aircraft Company (SAC), the manufacturer of Y-9 (运-9, Pinyin: Yun, means 'to transport / to move') transport aircraft, a medium-sized and medium-range plane.











_China is sowing the seeds for grooming the interests of the country's future aeronautical engineers_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

04A armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) preparing for the up coming competition in Russia (备战比赛！解放军04A步兵战车在大漠中飙车漂移)
为了增强水上方向的可控性，车体后部裙板末端设置了导水格栅。由于增加了附加装甲，04A式步兵战车的战斗全重从04式约20吨增加到24吨左右，但由于采用了功率强劲的发动机，单位功率仍有18千瓦/吨以上，达到世界先进步兵战车的主流水准，与最新型的99式坦克伴随作战不存在任何困难。







04A式步兵战车的战斗舱上方安装有一座炮塔，该炮塔在原BMP－3炮塔的基础上进行了改进，采用了较为方正的平甲板焊接结构，并且也增加了附加装甲。与原炮塔相比，炮塔的防护力进一步提高。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

"Air Defense" 这才叫做防空火力网

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

In last year's exercise, they successfully intercepted the simulated stealth fighter with their netted-radar system.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864478965670453248

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Patrol on horses by the PLA border forces*


















Via @OedoSoldier 2017.05.16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-9 night shift

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

LD-2000 and HQ-6 night training from the South Sea Fleet (南海舰队防空旅陆盾2000和红旗6夜训)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

How many HQ-9 (Surface to air missiles) are there? (解放军红旗9导弹一眼望不到头)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Type PCL-09 122mm live firing in the region that is 4700m above sea level (5月22日，解放军驻西藏高原部队在海拔4700米地域使用PCL-09式122毫米车载榴弹炮进行实弹射击演练。)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

ZBD-03 airborne armored infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) attached to an airborne brigade with the PLA Air Force move forward in formation during a realistic training exercise on May 12, 2017. (81.cn/ Fang Chao)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Coastal defense unit 海军岸防部队：能迅速机动千里的海岸狙击手

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

China newly developed high speed amphibious armor vehicle (中国研制新型高速两栖战车：可在水面破浪狂飙)
4 wheels drive with a turning angle up to 70 degree, 5.5 ton, capable of extremely high speed of 50km on water
中国最新曝光的高速两栖轮式车，能以惊人的速度在水上飞驰，速度几乎达到了世界之最！新的高速两栖战斗车辆已面向滨海、河流和特种作战，原型重达5.5吨。
四轮转向角达到70度。泛水时车轮收回，由一个小的喷气推进系统推动车辆移动。方向盘和油门则是水陆通用。测试中达到的最大速度，超过了50公里/小时！

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Female pilots of JH-7A fighter bomber, recruiting continued 天空中的女飞豹！中国空军再次招收女飞行学员
扩大招收范围 改进选拔模式，空军招收第十一批女飞行学员。根据2017年度招收飞行学员计划，空军今年将招收第11批女飞行学员35名。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

We're there to stay, get used to it (Yongxing Island) 【我南海永兴岛上部署的战机



】 
_









_

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

New light tank in Lhasa Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

Another two, this time from the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

YuChen said:


> Another two, this time from the front.


Looking good brother, seems like its already under mass production?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

YuChen said:


> Another two, this time from the front.


It must be pretty alarming to see one driving towards you in the opposite lane. Haha.





grey boy 2 said:


> Looking good brother, seems like its already under mass production?


Here is a photo of a few new ones being transported via train, so I guess that could be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> Female pilots of JH-7A fighter bomber, recruiting continued 天空中的女飞豹！中国空军再次招收女飞行学员
> 扩大招收范围 改进选拔模式，空军招收第十一批女飞行学员。根据2017年度招收飞行学员计划，空军今年将招收第11批女飞行学员35名。


This female pilot is definitely one of the cutest pilots in the world 

Aside from the Genre issues, is there any clear advantage & disadvantage of the female pilot compared to male pilot?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

ChineseToTheBone said:


> It must be pretty alarming to see one driving towards you in the opposite lane. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of a few new ones being transported via train, so I guess that could be true.


This is the other prototype from 201 institute, which it failed the requirement of PLA army in the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

New "Light tank" close up

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

A special day to be remembered, on "6/17/1967" China has been successfully air drop its 1st "Hydrogen Bomb" from a K-6 bomber (1967年6月17日上午7时，担任我国首次空投氢弹试验任务的空军徐克江机组驾驶着轰-6轰炸机按时起飞，8时20分氢弹在距离地面2900米地方成功爆炸。)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

122mm rockets in actions (齐射一轮寸草不生！解放军122mm火箭炮霸气侧漏)
媒体画面中，展示了我军122mm火箭炮齐射的景象。至少10辆火箭炮发射车进行齐射，火力密度之大令人震惊，相信这一轮完毕目标区域应该是寸草不生了。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Gun shell and mortar bomb firing, from same barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*PLA Army reveals clothing to protect wearer from explosions*
2017-07-24 11:21 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan

A set of explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) protective clothing is on display at a media event hosted by the 75th Group Army of the PLA Army. It takes two people five minutes to put on the suit, which weighs 30.7 kilograms and is capable of protecting the wearer from explosion debris that is traveling slower than 1,600 meters per second. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Ni)








​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

grey boy 2 said:


> New "Light tank" close up


These are those light tanks designed for Tibetan plateau right. Let's test them on the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

President and Prime Minister visited PLA exhibition. Guess what is the mysterious object at the bottom right corner?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

lcloo said:


> President and Prime Minister visited PLA exhibition. Guess what is the mysterious object at the bottom right corner?
> 
> View attachment 413781
> View attachment 413782


EMALS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

Exhibit of 猛虎(Menghu) armored vehicle variants including: assault, anti-tank, drone carrier/launcher, and reconnaissance (with extendable radar tower?). The Drone carrier and launcher variants are very interesting, especially the launcher variant. It is able to launch 12 fordable drones (4 small and 8 larger). It will enable forward deployed troops to be able to rapidly deploy drone swarms and relocate. There are cables connecting what could be large batteries to the base of the launcher tubes as can be seen in the last photo, it could be used to charge the drones and provide a data link for pre-programming, thus the drones could be reusable.

































https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> A special day to be remembered, on "6/17/1967" China has been successfully air drop its 1st "Hydrogen Bomb" from a K-6 bomber (1967年6月17日上午7时，担任我国首次空投氢弹试验任务的空军徐克江机组驾驶着轰-6轰炸机按时起飞，8时20分氢弹在距离地面2900米地方成功爆炸。)


Deadly beauty ~!* A ticket to the Super-Power club.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Pangong lake side clash with an amazing Kungfu stunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

ozranger said:


> Pangong lake side clash with an amazing Kungfu stunt.
> View attachment 420010


WAT-AAAAAH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

ozranger said:


> Pangong lake side clash with an amazing Kungfu stunt.
> View attachment 420010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

ozranger said:


> Pangong lake side clash with an amazing Kungfu stunt.
> View attachment 420010


That dude is carrying a rock and prepared for something fishy.


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

PLA on Sichuan-Tibet Road (Cute Tibetan children !!!) 


https://imgur.com/a/wrn2e

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

PLA army convoy on the high mountain of Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ajaxpaul

lcloo said:


> View attachment 420632
> View attachment 420633
> View attachment 420634
> PLA army convoy on the high mountain of Tibet.



Holy crap..Did someone report them missing ??


----------



## Figaro

Ajaxpaul said:


> Holy crap..Did someone report them missing ??


They're here to kick you guys out ... remember 62'?



Figaro said:


> They're here to kick your butts ... remember 62'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Figaro said:


> They're here to kick you guys out ... remember 62'?



Lol unless they time travelled to 62, the fact remains that they are missing.


----------



## samsara

*Modernization of China's Armed Forces - Bilingual: Spoken Chinese with EngSub*
《深度国际》 20170729 中国军队 现代化升级 - CCTV-4





Sorry if someone already posted it... this segment is just too good to be missed and I just stumbled across it by pure chance amidst the jungle of information , it gives good general highlight even to the laymen who don't pay attention into the military things... so in other words, this segment is a MUST WATCH one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

lcloo said:


> View attachment 420632
> View attachment 420633
> View attachment 420634
> PLA army convoy on the high mountain of Tibet.



They are in Xinjiang, the west front.


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> *Modernization of China's Armed Forces - Bilingual: Spoken Chinese with EngSub*
> 《深度国际》 20170729 中国军队 现代化升级 - CCTV-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone already posted it... this segment is just too good to be missed and I just stumbled across it by pure chance amidst the jungle of information , it gives good general highlight even to the laymen who don't pay attention into the military things... so in other words, this segment is a MUST WATCH one!!


Guys, I am not sure but did you realise the CCTV documentary just said J-20 is equiped with domestic engine? Can someone screenshoot this and inform Deino.


----------



## Figaro

Ajaxpaul said:


> Lol unless they time travelled to 62, the fact remains that they are missing.





samsara said:


> *Modernization of China's Armed Forces - Bilingual: Spoken Chinese with EngSub*
> 《深度国际》 20170729 中国军队 现代化升级 - CCTV-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone already posted it... this segment is just too good to be missed and I just stumbled across it by pure chance amidst the jungle of information , it gives good general highlight even to the laymen who don't pay attention into the military things... so in other words, this segment is a MUST WATCH one!!


I can't believe no one quoted or referenced this. It's pure gold if true


----------



## leapx

samsara said:


> *Modernization of China's Armed Forces - Bilingual: Spoken Chinese with EngSub*
> 《深度国际》 20170729 中国军队 现代化升级 - CCTV-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone already posted it... this segment is just too good to be missed and I just stumbled across it by pure chance amidst the jungle of information , it gives good general highlight even to the laymen who don't pay attention into the military things... so in other words, this segment is a MUST WATCH one!!



Thanks a lot. A lot unbelievable stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

leapx said:


> Thanks a lot. A lot unbelievable stuff.


How did we miss this? Alot of important announcements in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Han Warrior said:


> Guys, I am not sure but did you realise the CCTV documentary just said J-20 is equiped with domestic engine? Can someone screenshoot this and inform Deino.


I made a cut of that segment concerning the J-20 only then reduced its resolution to 480p from 1080P to have a smaller size.

Modernization of China's Armed Forces - Bilingual Chinese with EngSub 20170729 - J-20 Clip - CCTV-4 (480p).mp4
Grab it from here and do the relevant screenshot as you wish, too lazy for making such kind of post 
16.1 MB - https://www.sendspace.com/file/8l4uag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China bestows highest military award on ten honorees*
China Global Television Network 2017-07-28






China gave ten military officials *the Order of August 1 （Bayi 八一）*, the highest military award, the official Xinhua news agency reported on Friday.

As widely guessed the prominent scientist and Rear Admiral *Ma Weiming 马伟明* received the highest honour of the Order of August 1 in accord with his outstanding contribution to the country along with the nine other outstanding military men, active and retired members.

Sorry if someone already posted this video... searched a while but couldn't find any.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA "Might and beauty" to protect and serve 钢铁洪流 势不可挡

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

*New PLA army, air force commanders appointed*

By Guo Yuandan and Zhang Hui - Source: Global Times, 2017/9/1

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) has appointed two new commanders for its army and air force.

*Han Weiguo*, who was promoted in July to the rank of general, the highest rank for officers in active service in China, was appointed *Commander of the PLA Army*.

Beijing Daily reported that Han spoke at the closing ceremony of a Beijing garrison conference on Thursday.

Han was the Commander of the PLA's Central Theater Command. He was the first general to serve as commander of both a theater command and military service branch since the military overhaul was launched at the end of 2015.

Han was the commander of the military parade held in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on July 30 to mark the PLA's 90th anniversary.

A military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times that Han, as the former commander of a theater command tasked with winning wars, knows best about what type of ground force China needs for modern warfare.

Han's appointment could benefit the Chinese Army's transformation from traditional troops to modern troops. The PLA Army will move faster and steadier with the new commander, the expert said.

*Han succeeds Li Zuocheng*,who was *promoted to chief of the Joint Staff Department* of the PLA on August 27.

Meantime, *Ding Laihang* was appointed *PLA Air Force Commander, replacing Ma Xiaotian*.

Ding inspected 2,000 flying cadets at the PLA Air Force Aviation University in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin Province Friday, the air force announced on its Weibo account.

Ding, 60, has previously served as the Commander of the Air Force of the PLA's North Theater Command.

"The reshuffle of senior military officers allows more professional and younger officers to manage the services, which helps the services engage in combat," Song Zhongping, a Beijing-based military expert, told the Global Times on Friday.

*The PLA Navy appointed Shen Jinlong as its new commander in January, replacing Wu Shengli.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1064345.shtml*

````````````````````

*The Current Commanders of the People's Liberation Army (PLA)*





From L-to-R: Li Zuocheng 李作成 - the chief of the Joint Staff Department; Han Weiguo 韩卫国 - Commander of the PLA Army;
Shen Jinlong 沈金龙 - Commander of the PLA Navy; Ding Laihang 丁来杭 - Commander of the PLA Air Force

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Thanks so much brother @grey boy 2 for your tireless never ending contributions to PDF by searching and posting all these wonderful pictures again and again. 

===

I hope all useless lowlifer parasites Hanjian will observe and memorize all these awesome pictures. @jhungary @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Thanks so much brother @grey boy 2 for your tireless never ending contributions to PDF by searching and posting all these wonderful pictures again and again.
> 
> ===
> 
> I hope all useless lowlifer parasites Hanjian will observe and memorize all these awesome pictures. @jhungary @F-22Raptor


I'm pretty sure that jhungary guy is a false-flagger. He *insists *that India has an operational, technological, and training advantage over China in Doklam. Maybe that's why India got humiliated and retreated

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


>


@grey boy 2, yeah indeed a very cool selection of the series of pictures. Think that I may use some to pass on some friends to enlighten them via socmed  many only know the hollywood military movies 

@Zhu Rong Zheng Yang ==> Never Assume in the Ethereal Internet!!  moreover from thing as simple as the flagging. And that two personas are more likely Modi's fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

samsara said:


> *The Current Commanders of the People's Liberation Army (PLA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-to-R: Li Zuocheng 李作成 - the chief of the Joint Staff Department; Han Weiguo 韩卫国 - Commander of the PLA Army;
> Shen Jinlong 沈金龙 - Commander of the PLA Navy; Ding Laihang 丁来杭 - Commander of the PLA Air Force​


​Bro, I think there is a mistake. 
This is ZHAO ZONG QI 
( Very Innovative and Cutting Edge Tech Oriented general )








This is LI ZUO CHENG 
( Big Time War Hero ~ who was suppressed for so long by Corrupt Low Lifer Jiang Ze Min and LYS )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Bro, I think there is a mistake.
> This is ZHAO ZONG QI
> ( Very Innovative and Cutting Edge Tech Oriented general )
> 
> View attachment 422683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LI ZUO CHENG
> ( Big Time War Hero ~ who was suppressed for so long by Corrupt Low Lifer Jiang Ze Min and LYS )
> 
> View attachment 422684


Thanks a lot @Zhu Rong Zheng Yang for spotted the terrible mistake and let me know 

My bad to quote some _faulty source_ that claims as the world famous references W  ha ha ha
and missed to check this particular photo with Baidu (while checked or already knew the looks of others)  ha ha ha.... corrected that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*气吞山河 沙场点兵|重塑的新型人民军队所向披靡，奔赴战场*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Biggest air defense fire power net (“火力-2017·山丹”世界最大防空火力网！解放军防空部队快打快防)

“火力-2017·山丹”演习刚刚结束3个波次的研究性陆空对抗演练，今天转入到更为激烈的检验性对抗演练中。红蓝双方在经历前一阶段的切磋过招后，都使出了各自的看家本领。担任红军的79集团军某防空旅面对蓝军战机多波次快速突然的打击，采取快打快防、频繁机动等办法，提高防空兵部队的连续攻防作战能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

grey boy 2 said:


> Biggest air defense fire power net (“火力-2017·山丹”世界最大防空火力网！解放军防空部队快打快防)
> 
> “火力-2017·山丹”演习刚刚结束3个波次的研究性陆空对抗演练，今天转入到更为激烈的检验性对抗演练中。红蓝双方在经历前一阶段的切磋过招后，都使出了各自的看家本领。担任红军的79集团军某防空旅面对蓝军战机多波次快速突然的打击，采取快打快防、频繁机动等办法，提高防空兵部队的连续攻防作战能力。


wow ... 18 gifs in one posting! A new record ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905666511712395264

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

亚洲最强机械化部队怎样炼成！探访朱日和红军旅

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Freshmen students bring talent show to military training*
2017-09-08 10:23 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan 

Freshmen students at Shandong Normal University perform during a break in military training in Jinan City, the capital of East China’s Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2017. The students, the youngest of whom is 16, major in music and dance programs. It’s compulsory for Chinese first-year university students to receive military training. (Photo/VCG)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Freshmen students bring talent show to military training*
> 2017-09-08 10:23 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan
> 
> Freshmen students at Shandong Normal University perform during a break in military training in Jinan City, the capital of East China’s Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2017. The students, the youngest of whom is 16, major in music and dance programs. It’s compulsory for Chinese first-year university students to receive military training. (Photo/VCG)
> 
> View attachment 423849
> 
> View attachment 423850
> 
> View attachment 423852​


With this kind of mandatory training, it's hard to be obese!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

跨越-2017·朱日和”基地化训练正式进入实兵对抗演练阶段

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

weibo photo of China Helicopter Exposition at Tianjin
































​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

New "light tank" finally deployed with the new 154 brigade that replaced the (old 15 brigade) 新轻坦再现身，终于列装部队了

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-19 attack helicopter with "millimeter-wave radar" at the "4th China International Helicopter Expo"
直19+毫米波雷达震撼亮相天津直博会

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

A fully loaded Z-19 "millimeter-wave radar" attack helicopter





千里大机动！解放军某炮兵旅连续6天远程机动

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-19 "millimeter-wave radar" version, some say its Z-19Q





The evolution

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Shaanxi Automobile:* in the future these PLA's 3rd-generation high mobility military heavy transport vehicles will replace all the 2nd-generation ones.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905594170865274880

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese PLA Performs at Biennial Helicopter Expo*
CCTV+ Published on Sep 14, 2017

The 4th China International Helicopter Expo kicked off in Tianjin on Thursday with Fenglei aerobatic team of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Aviation presenting an astounding opening show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Modern era PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Modern era PLA


PLA's High-precision firing weapons & UAVs control & C4ISR data links, all of them thanks to China "Beidou" Global Positioning System & "BeiDou" satellite chains (30+) ... without "BeiDou" without modern PLA military force ... “BeiDou” for China & PLA as important as GPS to America & USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

Just saying... Combining those great pics of the fire power + UAVs etc posted by @grey boy 2 at #2731 plus info+pics on BeiDou as posted @cnleio at #2732 do give a good understanding even to the laymen. I did pass on the pics+info to some friends that don't follow these kinds of stuffs via phone app and they're amazed with such integration 

_I just wanna the general public have more accurate understanding of the state of affairs nowadays, not to be framed by the old, incorrect or outdated image or misconception! That's the whole point to share some select info with the laymen!_

Btw here's a beautiful short clip (04:26) of the PLA military parade on August 1st at Zhurihe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Chinese Army Air Force Helicopter - FIRING DRILL*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Model of the sino-russia heavy helicopter exhibit at Tianjin's China Helicopter Exposition. Photos from cjdby.net.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Model of the sino-russia heavy helicopter exhibit at Tianjin's China Helicopter Exposition. Photos from cjdby.net.




Any idea why it was redesigned again ?? ... and IMO for a helicopter of that size, the cockpit windows are huge ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Any idea why it was redesigned again ?? ... and IMO for a helicopter of that size, the cockpit windows are huge ...


No idea. I guess it is probably because of changes in the process of negotiation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-9C and Z-9D

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzers direct fire at target*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909417557647433728
*HJ-10 (红箭 means Red Arrow) is an anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) as well as anti-helicopter and can hit the target as far as 10 km away with man-in-the-loop control.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909408130596880384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909405607823777793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

A song dedicated to all the military & paramilitary men guarding the borders of China's territory... many outposts are located in the remotest & harshest areas! SALUTE TO ALL OF THEM 

For all the safety and security comfort that people get in their life, keep in mind always those men who are guarding the remote frontiers.... often under the very harsh nature....

*九一八：再次唱响《我站立的地方是中国》*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese and Russian marines joint exercise 中俄海军陆战队联合训练

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Hundreds of Chinese military police from Zhejiang Province participating 2017 elite combat competition 日前，武警浙江省总队2017年度特战分队干部骨干比武竞赛在丽水市举行，来自浙江省各县市地区近百名特战精英在模拟实战环境中，围绕3大类18个课目展开角逐

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Xinjiang military police special force conducting Anti-terrorism drill (我们是新疆特警，我们出现的地方，就是暴恐必须要消失的地方。反恐，新疆特警一直在路上



!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA conducting the 1st real time combat training at the "Djibouti base" 我驻吉布提保障基地首次组织实弹射击训练

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-10A fibre optic guided missile (anti-tanks and armor vehicles)红箭10A实弹精准打击！反坦克导弹发射舱曝光

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Long-range Multiple Launch Rocket Systems (MLRS) attached to an artillery brigade with the PLA Army 71th Combined Corps fire a rain of surface-to-surface rockets at simulated ground targets during the live-fire test launch in the Firepower-2017 Qingtongxia exercise at a training range in northwest China on September 25, 2017. (eng.chianmil.com.cn/Photo by Peng Xi)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Long-range Multiple Launch Rocket Systems (MLRS) attached to an artillery brigade with the PLA Army 71th Combined Corps fire a rain of surface-to-surface rockets at simulated ground targets during the live-fire test launch in the Firepower-2017 Qingtongxia exercise at a training range in northwest China on September 25, 2017. (eng.chianmil.com.cn/Photo by Peng Xi)
> View attachment 427906
> View attachment 427907
> View attachment 427908
> View attachment 427909


The related CCTV footage can be seen here:

*火力-2017·青铜峡远程火箭炮多弹种多方式昼夜打击*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

_In celebrating *the People's Republic's 68th Anniversary, October 1st  *_
_CCTV __中国中央电视台 just released an excellent, high quality series of "documentary" with topic on military on 30 September 2017. Unfortunately the series of four episodes in 1080P resolution, with each episode of app. 40 minutes, have no English subtitles, so for those viewers who don't understand Chinese, just enjoy the many cool footages of military stuffs, which are seamlessly integrated into those four episodes._

*《强军》【国庆特别节目】*
*Making Armed Forces Powerful【National Day Special】*

Here's the 60-sec TRAILER of the series 
*Making Armed Forces Powerful Series - 60-second Trailer 《强军》 60秒宣传片*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-1：Pursuing Dream 《强军》 第一集 逐梦*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-2：Casting Soul 《强军》 第二集 铸魂*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-3：Getting the upper hand 《强军》 第三集 制胜*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-4：Reconstruction 《强军》 第四集 重塑*




.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

#东风快递使命必达##海上长城##陆战猛虎铁甲雄风##制胜空天##陆航雄鹰# 强军路上！【1】

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice gifs #陆航雄鹰##陆战猛虎铁甲雄风##制胜空天##海上长城# 强军路上！【2】

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

The new "type 15" light tank (15式新型轻型坦克)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

grey boy 2 said:


> The new "type 15" light tank (15式新型轻型坦克)


We need a dedicated tank thread on PDF ... @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

The Iron Fist #陆战猛虎铁甲雄风# 强军路上！【5】--动图感受铁甲雄风！

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

A 5000 tons class Chinese coast guard ship carrying by a indigenous 308 wheeler on the road to the desired destination 
#厉害了我的国# 大家见过车都是在路上跑，谁见过5000吨的海警舰船被拖着在路上跑？



我国自制拥有308个轮子的特制拖车，将重达5000吨的海警舰船运到了目的地，这种神奇的拖车学名叫做自行模块化运输车！



无论是重达900吨的钢筋混泥土桥梁模块，还是船舶制造中重达数千吨的潜艇军舰，甚至是上万吨的海洋钻井平台，一车都能搞定！



#军博鸡汤#

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: China's new Shock wave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel unveiled (近日，央视新闻节目报道了位于北京的中科院高超声速激波风洞，节目中提到，美国国防部年度报告连续四年关注这个风洞。（部分图片来源：微博网友 沉默的山羊）
被国际同行称作“Hyper-Dragon”(超级巨龙)的JF12风洞的主体是一根金属质地的长管，265米的身长居世界激波风洞长度之首。做出这个管子并不容易，项目首创了超高压、大口径合金钢管设计技术和超高压爆轰段夹膜机设计技术，并与北方重工合作突破高强度合金钢管大口径深孔加工技术。（责任编辑：王静宇 SN194）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> A 5000 tons class Chinese coast guard ship carrying by a indigenous 308 wheeler on the road to the desired destination
> #厉害了我的国# 大家见过车都是在路上跑，谁见过5000吨的海警舰船被拖着在路上跑？
> 
> 
> 
> 我国自制拥有308个轮子的特制拖车，将重达5000吨的海警舰船运到了目的地，这种神奇的拖车学名叫做自行模块化运输车！
> 
> 
> 
> 无论是重达900吨的钢筋混泥土桥梁模块，还是船舶制造中重达数千吨的潜艇军舰，甚至是上万吨的海洋钻井平台，一车都能搞定！
> 
> 
> 
> #军博鸡汤#


*WOW!!! A very commendable wheeler!!!* And my very first time to see a wheeler of this size  several years ago I saw a picture/footage of some special transport vehicle carrying heavy object, also in China, but far from this size and not that heavy the payload as this one. Must pass on this info through other medium the fascinating pics & its remark.



> _We have seen the cars on the road, but who has seen the 5,000-ton Coast Guard ship being carried on the road? China's home-made special trailer with 308 wheels transported the 5,000-ton Coast Guard ship to its destination. This kind of magic trailer is called "self-modular transport vehicle"! Whether the load is a 900-ton reinforced concrete bridge module, or a ship that weighs thousands of tons such as those of submarines, warships, or even tens of thousands of tons of offshore drilling platforms, this special wheeler can handle it!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

wow, that wheeler just wow. Why not sail it to the destination? I guess that is just how China do things, on unimaginable scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> CCTV: China's new Shock wave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel unveiled (近日，央视新闻节目报道了位于北京的中科院高超声速激波风洞，节目中提到，美国国防部年度报告连续四年关注这个风洞。（部分图片来源：微博网友 沉默的山羊）
> 被国际同行称作“Hyper-Dragon”(超级巨龙)的JF12风洞的主体是一根金属质地的长管，265米的身长居世界激波风洞长度之首。做出这个管子并不容易，项目首创了超高压、大口径合金钢管设计技术和超高压爆轰段夹膜机设计技术，并与北方重工合作突破高强度合金钢管大口径深孔加工技术。（责任编辑：王静宇 SN194）


_CCTV News recently reported a Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel in the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Beijing. The program noted that the Pentagon's annual report has been concerned about such wind tunnel for four consecutive years. (part of the pictures came from a Weibo's user: 沉默的山羊)
The JF-12 Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel, which is called the "Hyper-Gigantic Dragon" by its international counterpart, is a long tube of metallic material, 265 meters long, ranking first in term of length among the world's shockwave wind tunnels. To do this piping is not easy at all, the first project of ultra high pressure and large diameter alloy steel design technology and ultra high pressure detonation segment clamping design technology of double-layered membrane machine, and in collaboraton with the Northern Heavy Industry to make breakthrough in processing technology of high-strength alloy steel pipe with large diameter deep hole. (Editor in chief: Wang Jingyu, SN194)
_
(please do not hesitate to improve this translation if you see any inaccuracy!)

Here's an old CCTV footage uploaded by Henri KENHMANN (East Pendulum) on Nov 2, 2012

中国航天 - China JF-12 Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel




In CN with no EngSub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: Chinese special force 【大家好，给大家介绍一下，这是我男朋友@特种




兵】
中国特种兵被誉为“国之利刃”，他们是中国军队里神秘而重要的群体，也是军事对抗中不可或缺的存在，无论高空还是深海，从狙击猎杀到荒野生存，他们一次又一次用实力赢得了世界的瞩目。 （央广军事）
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> The related CCTV footage can be seen here:
> 
> *火力-2017·青铜峡远程火箭炮多弹种多方式昼夜打击
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The new footage link:

*Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) in live-fire training in Firepower-2017 Qingtongxia exercise
火力-2017·青铜峡远程火箭炮多弹种多方式昼夜打击*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> _In celebrating *the People's Republic's 68th Anniversary, October 1st  *_
> _CCTV __中国中央电视台 just released an excellent, high quality series of "documentary" with topic on military on 30 September 2017. Unfortunately the series of EIGHT episodes in 1080P resolution, with each episode of app. 40 minutes, have no English subtitles, so for those viewers who don't understand Chinese, just enjoy the many cool footages of military stuffs, which are seamlessly integrated into those EIGHT episodes._
> 
> *《强军》【国庆特别节目】*
> *Making Armed Forces Powerful【National Day Special】*
> 
> Here's the 60-sec TRAILER of the series
> *Making Armed Forces Powerful Series - 60-second Trailer 《强军》 60秒宣传片*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-1：Pursuing Dream 《强军》 第一集 逐梦*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Further uploads by CCTV中国中央电视台 - the 2nd batch on *03 Oct 2017:*
previously I thought the series only had four episodes _

*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-5: Bath of Fire 《强军》 第五集 浴火*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-6: Striding Across 《强军》 第六集 跨越*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-7: Iron Law 《强军》 第七集 铁律*





*Making Armed Forces Powerful - Episode-8: Mighty Force 《强军》 第八集 伟力*




。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

The Iron Fist#陆战猛虎铁甲雄风# 第79集团军某旅展开实装实兵应急拉动演练




Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> _CCTV News recently reported a Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel in the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Beijing. The program noted that the Pentagon's annual report has been concerned about such wind tunnel for four consecutive years. (part of the pictures came from a Weibo's user: 沉默的山羊)
> The JF-12 Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel, which is called the "Hyper-Gigantic Dragon" by its international counterpart, is a long tube of metallic material, 265 meters long, ranking first in term of length among the world's shockwave wind tunnels. To do this piping is not easy at all, the first project of ultra high pressure and large diameter alloy steel design technology and ultra high pressure detonation segment clamping design technology of double-layered membrane machine, and in collaboraton with the Northern Heavy Industry to make breakthrough in processing technology of high-strength alloy steel pipe with large diameter deep hole. (Editor in chief: Wang Jingyu, SN194)
> _
> (please do not hesitate to improve this translation if you see any inaccuracy!)
> 
> Here's an old CCTV footage uploaded by Henri KENHMANN (East Pendulum) on Nov 2, 2012
> 
> 中国航天 - China JF-12 Shockwave Hypersonic Wind Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CN with no EngSub.


*What's the Hypersonic Wind Tunnel? Why is it important?*

_*"The Chinese nation is no longer satisfied with living like a farmer who eyes nothing but his own piece of land and a family to raise. We are looking up into space now."*_

Scramjet engines mix together air and liquid fuel at supersonic speeds, to result in the rapid combustion that propels aircraft and missiles at hypersonic speeds over Mach 5. In September 2015, Professor Wang Zhenguo received an award from the Chinese Society for Aeronautics and Astronautics (CSAA) for the successful development of China's first scramjet engine over the past decade.

*China has the world's largest Hypersonic Wind Tunnel, the JF-12. The JF-12 can produce speeds of up to Mach 9* (NASA's Hypersonic Wind Tunnel reaches to only Mach 7). The JF-12 would provide Chinese scientists with _*a convenient way to observe supersonic airflow of different scramjet configurations, in addition to directly testing material durability in laboratory conditions,*_ rather than having to make difficult and expensive high-altitude engine test flights.

And old article from October 2015, yet it's still worth of reading if one is new to this technology.

Chinese Hypersonic Engine Wins Award, Reshapes Speed Race? | Popular Science (2015)
https://www.popsci.com/chinese-hypersonic-engine-wins-award-reshapes-speed-race

A newer short footage on the China's Hypersonic Wind Tunnel (Sep 2017)




No EngSub

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

The Iron Fist #陆战猛虎铁甲雄风##制胜空天#强军路上！【7】






#陆航雄鹰#
Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

The Iron Fist #陆战猛虎铁甲雄风##防空盾牌# 第78集团军某旅机动至科尔沁草原展开炮兵、防空兵协同火力打击演练，锤炼部队实战能力




Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

A precaution exercise at the tibet high plateau against a specific suspect(防止印度再挑衅！解放军重炮部队高原齐射演练)
Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Title1234

grey boy 2 said:


> The new "type 15" light tank (15式新型轻型坦克)


Little Armata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT (东北虎下山！解放军99式坦克随机射击霸气十足)
Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Absolute fire power unleashed (世界最强低空压制火力！我军武直和火炮联合打击)
Disclaimer: i do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

This is going to be one of my favorite picture for a long long time

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

At altitudes of 4,655 meters, border soldiers guard a remote post in Southwest China's Tibet where snow falls 8 months a year.
















​【云中哨所！海拔4655米的雪山之巅驻扎...-来自央广军事-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

President Xi inspect China Joint Operations Command Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

11月7日，陆军第77集团军某合成旅在海拔4700多米的雪域高原进行48小时连贯演练考核，由10多个兵种组成的合成战斗群协调一致立体作战，没有脚本不设预案，根据实时更新的战场综合态势，构建立体火力打击网，全面锤炼部队在高原高寒条件下的作战能力。（中国军网英文版/郭朋 摄影报道）

On November 7, the army's 77th army brigade a synthesis in more than 4700 meters above sea level snow area plateau, 48 hours coherent exercise synthetic combat group composed of more than 10 units coordinated three-dimensional operations, no script without plan, according to comprehensive real-time update of battlefield situation, building three-dimensional fire hit the net, temper forces in an all-round way

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*China builds world’s fastest wind tunnel to test weapons that could strike US within 14 minutes*

_Researchers want new facility to be up and running by 2020 as race to develop hypersonic technology intensifies_

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 15 November, 2017, 9:01pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 16 November, 2017, 12:14pm
By Stephen Chen - South China Morning Post





_China is testing a range of hypersonic aircraft, which can travel at many times the speed of sound. Photo: SCMP_

*China is building the world’s fastest wind tunnel to simulate hypersonic flight at speeds of up to 12 kilometres per second.*

A hypersonic vehicle flying at this speed from China could reach the west coast of the United States in less than 14 minutes.

*Zhao Wei*, a senior scientist working on the project, said researchers aimed to have the facility *up and running by around 2020* to meet the pressing demand of China’s hypersonic weapon development programme.

“_It will boost the engineering application of hypersonic technology, mostly in military sectors, by duplicating the environment of extreme hypersonic flights, so problems can be discovered and solved on the ground,_” said Zhao, a deputy director of the State Key Laboratory of High Temperature Gas Dynamics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing.

The ground tests will significantly reduce the risk of failure when test flights of hypersonic aircraft start.

*The world’s most powerful wind tunnel at present is America’s LENX-X facility in Buffalo, New York state, which operates at speeds of up to 10 kilometres per second – 30 times the speed of sound.*

_Hypersonic aircraft are defined as vehicles that travel at speeds of Mach 5, five times the speed of sound, or above._

The US military tested HTV-2, a Mach 20 unmanned aircraft in 2011 but the hypersonic flight lasted only a few minutes before the vehicle crashed into the Pacific Ocean.

*In March, China conducted seven successful test flights of its hypersonic glider WU-14, also known as the DF-ZF, at speeds of between Mach 5 and Mach 10.*

Other countries including Russia, India and Australia have also tested some early prototypes of the aircraft, which could be used to deliver missiles including nuclear weapons.

“_China and the US have started a hypersonic race,_” said *Wu Dafang, professor at the school of aeronautic science and engineering at Beihang University in Beijing* who received a national technology award for the invention of a new heat shield used on hypersonic vehicles in 2013.





_The JF-12 hypersonic wind tunnel near Beijing is able to replicate hypersonic flight conditions. Photo: SCMP_

Wu has worked on the development of hypersonic cruise missiles, a near space vehicle, high-speed drones and other possible weapons for the People’s Liberation Army.

He said there were *a number of hypersonic wind tunnels* in mainland China which had helped ensure the high success rate of its hypersonic weapon tests.

The *new wind tunnel* will be “_*one of the most powerful and advanced ground test facilities for hypersonic vehicles in the world*_”, said Wu, who was not involved in the project.

“This is definitely good news for us. I look forward to its completion,” he added.

In the new tunnel there will be a test chamber with room for relatively large aircraft models with a wing span of almost three metres.

To generate an airflow at extremely high speeds, the researchers will detonate several tubes containing a mixture of oxygen, hydrogen and nitrogen gases to create *a series of explosions that can discharge one gigawatt of power within a split second*, according to Zhao.

This is more than half of the total power generation capacity of the Daya Bay nuclear power plant in Guangdong.

The shock waves, channelled into the test chamber through a metallic tunnel, will envelope the prototype vehicle and *increase the temperature over its body to 8,000 Kelvins, or 7,727 degrees Celsius*, Zhao said.

*That is nearly 50 per cent hotter than the surface of the Sun.*

The hypersonic vehicle therefore must be covered by special materials with extremely efficient cooling systems inside the airframe to dissipate the heat, otherwise it could easily veer off the course or disintegrate during a long-distance flight.

*The new tunnel would also be used to test the scramjet*, a new type of jet engine designed specifically for hypersonic flights. Traditional jet engines are not capable of handling air flows at such speeds.





_The JF-12 facility has been in operation since 2012, testing a variety of hypersonic weapons. Photo: SCMP_

Zhao said the construction of the new facility would be led by the same team that built JF12, a hypervelocity denotation-driven shock tunnel in Beijing capable of duplicating flight conditions at speeds ranging from Mach 5 to Mach 9 at altitudes between 20 and 50 kilometres.

*Jiang Zonglin, lead developer of the JF12*, won the annual Ground Test Award issued by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics last year for advancing “state-of-the-art large-scale hypersonic test facilities”.

Jiang’s JF12 design “_uses no moving parts and generates a longer test-duration and a higher energy flow than more traditionally designed tunnels_”, according to the American institute.

According to state media reports, *the JF12 tunnel has been operating at full capacity with a new test every two days since its completion in 2012 as the pace of hypersonic weapon development increased significantly in recent years.*

In an article published in the domestic journal _National Science Review_ last month, Jiang said the impact of hypersonic flights on society could be “revolutionary”.

“_With practical hypersonic aeroplanes, a two-hour flight to anywhere in the world will be possible_” while the cost of space travel could be cut by 99 per cent with reusable spacecraft technology, Jiang wrote.

“_Hypersonic flight is, and in the foreseeable future will be, the driver of national security, and civilian transportation and space access,_” he added.

The escape velocity, or the minimum speed needed to leave the Earth, is 11 kilometres per second.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/policies-politics/article/2120072/china-builds-worlds-fastest-wind-tunnel-test-weapons

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: Wind tunnel to give China edge in hypersonic tests_



samsara said:


> *What's the Hypersonic Wind Tunnel? Why is it important?*
> 
> _*"The Chinese nation is no longer satisfied with living like a farmer who eyes nothing but his own piece of land and a family to raise. We are looking up into space now."*_
> 
> Scramjet engines mix together air and liquid fuel at supersonic speeds, to result in the rapid combustion that propels aircraft and missiles at hypersonic speeds over Mach 5. In September 2015, Professor Wang Zhenguo received an award from the Chinese Society for Aeronautics and Astronautics (CSAA) for the successful development of China's first scramjet engine over the past decade.
> 
> *China has the world's largest Hypersonic Wind Tunnel, the JF-12. The JF-12 can produce speeds of up to Mach 9* (NASA's Hypersonic Wind Tunnel reaches to only Mach 7). The JF-12 would provide Chinese scientists with _*a convenient way to observe supersonic airflow of different scramjet configurations, in addition to directly testing material durability in laboratory conditions,*_ rather than having to make difficult and expensive high-altitude engine test flights.
> 
> And old article from October 2015, yet it's still worth of reading if one is new to this technology.
> 
> Chinese Hypersonic Engine Wins Award, Reshapes Speed Race? | Popular Science (2015)
> https://www.popsci.com/chinese-hypersonic-engine-wins-award-reshapes-speed-race
> 
> A newer short footage on the China's Hypersonic Wind Tunnel (Sep 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No EngSub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China to complete building world's fastest wind tunnel in 2020*

TECH & SCI
By Guo Meiping - CGTN
2017-11-21 14:57 GMT+8






*China is building a wind tunnel for advanced aircraft-testing which will be able to simulate hypersonic flight at speeds of up to 12 kilometers per second, considered the world’s fastest.*

Zhao Wei, a senior scientist on the project, said that their goal is to complete the facility and *have it operational by 2020*, CCTV reported.





_A wind tunnel is a tool used in aerodynamic research to study the effects of air moving past solid objects. /Screenshot via CCTV_

A *wind tunnel* is _a tool used in aerodynamic research to study the effects of air moving past solid objects_. The aircraft cannot move when tested on the ground, so the wind tunnel creates airflow that has the same speed as the aircraft _*to simulate flight conditions*_.

These ground tests help researchers to figure out issues connected to hypersonic aircraft and reduce the risk of failure before test flights start.

*Hypersonic* aircraft are defined as vehicles that travel at _five times the speed of sound or above_, CNBC reported.





_Hypersonic aircraft are defined as vehicles that travel at five times the speed of sound or above. /Photo via Reuters_

"_The world-famous wind tunnel in the US can achieve four to seven times the speed of sound,_" said *Jiang Zonglin*, a researcher from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, adding that the Chinese one will be able to simulate aircraft *at five to ten times* the speed of sound.

"_We want the next generation’s aircraft to achieve five times the speed of sound or above,_" Jiang told CCTV. "_It will take only two hours flying from Beijing to New York if we succeed._"

"_It will change our lives by turning international travel to domestic travel,_" Jiang added.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/784d6a4d78637a6333566d54/share_p.html

- - -

*Watch this CGTN footage:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932986985106481152。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*DongFeng MengShi 东风猛士 Series in High-altitude test*
dafeng cao 7:47 AM - 2 Dec 2017
*
















*
Watch the online video at the Tencent video site:
(just wait for a while for the ad to run)

铁血雄姿，东风猛士系列车型成果展在北京举行_腾讯视频
_(Unshakeable majestic appearance，Dongfeng Mengshi Series -Model of the achieving vehicles being exhibited at Beijing)_
https://v.qq.com/x/page/o05110zettj.html

OedoSoldier also shared at below - the lower resolution videos 

*DongFeng MengShi 东风猛士 Series in High-altitude test*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935148179909160961
*Dongfeng Mengshi 东风猛士 Series - Motor Show at Beijing*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935147721056538625。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cybernetics

Dongfeng Mengshi modular vehicle is a family of "3rd generation motorized military vehicles" laying the foundation for the "next generation motorization" and accomplish full motorization of the PLA by 2020.





Not a Mengshi but looks interesting








Mengshi on display at 2016 Beijing International Auto Show

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, entries of military photography contest.

























*




赤胆忠心。作者：李三红




党的光辉照兵心。作者：谭长俊




中国梦 强军梦。作者：张凯




喜马拉雅雄鹰。作者：刘应华




在那遥远的天边边。作者：王宁




月夜剑影。作者：宋远高




踏破贺兰山阙。作者：王英楠




反恐英雄王刚。作者：刘海山




天宫望乡（组照）。作者：景海鹏、陈冬*




弯弓搭箭射天狼 作者 　张建刚




拼了 作者 　杨再新




长剑作笔画九天（组照） 作者 王晓予




夜鹰呼啸震长空 作者 　杨 盼




电磁风暴（组照） 作者 　马　　冰




我为祖国筑长城 作者　 朱　　伟




潜机协同 作者 　周演成




朱日和：红蓝对抗战正酣（组照） 作者 　张坤平​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> From weibo, entries of military photography contest.
> 
> View attachment 440826
> 
> View attachment 440827
> 
> View attachment 440828
> 
> View attachment 440829
> 
> View attachment 440830
> 
> View attachment 440831
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 赤胆忠心。作者：李三红
> View attachment 440833
> 
> 党的光辉照兵心。作者：谭长俊
> View attachment 440834
> 
> 中国梦 强军梦。作者：张凯
> View attachment 440835
> 
> 喜马拉雅雄鹰。作者：刘应华
> View attachment 440836
> 
> 在那遥远的天边边。作者：王宁
> View attachment 440837
> 
> 月夜剑影。作者：宋远高
> View attachment 440838
> 
> 踏破贺兰山阙。作者：王英楠
> View attachment 440839
> 
> 反恐英雄王刚。作者：刘海山
> View attachment 440840
> 
> 天宫望乡（组照）。作者：景海鹏、陈冬*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 弯弓搭箭射天狼 作者 　张建刚
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 拼了 作者 　杨再新
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 长剑作笔画九天（组照） 作者 王晓予
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 夜鹰呼啸震长空 作者 　杨 盼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 电磁风暴（组照） 作者 　马　　冰
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我为祖国筑长城 作者　 朱　　伟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 潜机协同 作者 　周演成
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 朱日和：红蓝对抗战正酣（组照） 作者 　张坤平​


Wow! Many impressive photos for the annual contest. I picked some of those coolest pics to share among friends in the phone chat tool 

Watch this clip: _a Chinese soldier drives tank like sports car_ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938150992222154753。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

samsara said:


> Wow! Many impressive photos for the annual contest. I picked some of those coolest pics to share among friends in the phone chat tool
> 
> Watch this clip: _a Chinese soldier drives tank like sports car_
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938150992222154753。。。


Beijing Drift.


----------



## cirr

Next generation twin-crew tank with newly developed super armour etc etc on the way

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av17015516/


----------



## JSCh

Live anti-missile exercise in East China Sea.



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Next generation twin-crew tank with newly developed super armour etc etc on the way
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av17015516/



Any idea when the first prototype may roll out?


----------



## cirr




----------



## samsara

PLA Army Aviation received their second Y-9 tactical transport on Friday, 15 December 2017.

Chinese source: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/gRF7A640x8B1ToZJAYuu1w

dafeng cao @xinfengcao 6:34 PM - 15 Dec 2017


















Plus one more pic from OedoSoldier




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> President Xi inspect China Joint Operations Command Center.
> 
> View attachment 434711
> 
> View attachment 434713
> 
> View attachment 434714
> 
> View attachment 434716​


*Where China’s top leaders will hide to survive nuclear fallout*
_Scientists shed light on Beijing’s nuclear bunker located in ‘world’s most deeply buried karst caves’_

PUBLISHED : Saturday, 06 January, 2018, 10:04pm
UPDATED : Sunday, 07 January, 2018, 8:32am




​


Stephen Chen

A nuclear bunker for China’s top leadership, their subordinates, troops and staff is built within the world’s most deeply buried limestone karst caves that extend more than 2km underground, beneath an unusually thick, hard layer of rock, a geological survey has found.

Located under a national park about 20km northwest of the central government’s headquarters in downtown Beijing, the fallout shelter is situated amid a network of caves that has space for a small city and a stable supply of drinking water for a million people, according to the government-funded study.

The bunker is part of the Central Military Commission’s Joint Battle Command Centre, which was revealed to the world in 2016 when state media reported that President Xi Jinping, dressed in fatigues, had visited the facility.

It is not known when either the command centre or the bunker was built but according to state media reports, work began on them decades ago and they have had major upgrades in recent years.




The command centre is referred to as the “brain” of the People’s Liberation Army because it is where all military decisions are made. Its daily operations include analysing military intelligence, monitoring activities across China’s five “battle zones” and issuing orders to military operations at home and abroad, according to state media reports.

The main entrance to the facility is located in the Western Hills National Forest Park – so in the event of a serious threat such as a nuclear strike, China’s top leaders would not have far to go from their Zhongnanhai headquarters near the Forbidden City, and the government could continue functioning from the bunker.




China is not the only country with a nuclear bunker for its top leaders. Governments of major powers built similar bunkers during the cold war era, and while several have since been abandoned or opened to tourists, some are still used for defence purposes.

China rebrands cold war nuclear bunker as tourist attraction

Several fallout shelters are believed to have been built across China since the 1950s, but their exact locations are classified.

These doomsday shelters are usually built under hard-rock mountains that can withstand powerful blasts. They are designed to be used independently for long periods without external supplies, and have sophisticated ventilation systems to filter out radioactive pollutants produced by atomic bombs.

Some shelters can be as large and complex as a small city, with sophisticated communication systems, tunnels wide enough for planes and tanks, and capacity to house more than 1,000 people.

Famous examples of large-scale bunkers include the Raven Rock Mountain Complex run by the US military in Pennsylvania and the North American Aerospace Defence Command, part of which is under the Cheyenne Mountain in Colorado.




Compared with Raven Rock and Cheyenne, Beijing’s Western Hills – known as Xishan in Mandarin – has some unique advantages as a location for a nuclear bunker, according to a team of geologists who have studied the site.

Qin Dajun, associate researcher with the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Geology and Geophysics, said they had found karst caves buried more than 2km underground in the Western Hills.

This puts them on a par with the Krubera – the world’s deepest-known cave with a depth of about 2,200 metres – in Georgia.

While most karst caves, including the Krubera, are directly exposed to or located near the surface, those in the Western Hills are buried deep beneath an immensely thick and hard layer of rock, Qin said.

Karst caves are made from limestone that has been eroded by water over millions of years. In the Western Hills, these karst caves lie under a layer of rock that includes granite, one of nature’s hardest materials, with an average thickness of 1,000 metres.

“To our knowledge, these are the most deeply buried caves in the world,” the researcher said.

While it is not known how deep beneath the Western Hills the fallout shelter is situated, nuclear experts say a bunker needs a buffer of rock that is more than 100 metres thick if it is to withstand a nuclear strike.

Chinese engineers plan 1,000km tunnel to make Xinjiang desert bloom

Qin, who is the lead scientist on a government-funded project to study underground watercourses in the Western Hills, said one purpose of the project was to investigate whether the command centre would run out of water in a doomsday scenario.

Beijing’s groundwater levels have dropped by more than a metre every year since the 1990s because wells were being overpumped to meet the demands of the city’s booming population, he said.

It was believed some groundwater reserves had little or no recharge – the process of water moving downwards from the surface. “[We thought] these reserves were like mines being depleted – the more the taps were turned on, the less water remained,” Qin said.

But the study findings suggest the risk of a water crisis is lower than previously thought.

An analysis of the composition of trace elements found in samples collected from wells across the Western Hills showed that up to 90 per cent of the area’s groundwater came relatively fresh from the surface – meaning it is being resupplied by rain, snow, rivers and lakes.

Part of the research was recently published in the journal _Hydrological Processes_.

The study also identified three major source areas that are recharging the underground watercourses, and several fault lines allowing the water to accumulate.

Qin said at the current levels, the reserves in the area could meet the water needs of more than a million people – and they could remain stable or rise in the future as Beijing channelled water from the Yangtze River in the south, reducing the need to pump local groundwater.




But Liu Yong, a nuclear scientist at the University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province, said in the event of a nuclear attack, the deadly fallout would remain in water and soil much longer than in the air.

Radioactive particles could enter underground lakes or rivers, meaning water would need to be treated before it could be used, he said.

“China has developed cutting-edge technology and equipment for exactly this purpose – it’s among the world’s best,” said Liu, who headed a research programme funded by China’s military and nuclear industry on radioactive waste treatment.

One way to do this was to filter out the pollutants using a fine membrane, Liu said. The membrane would then be dipped in molten glass to contain the radiation, cooled, sealed in cement and stored in special containers.

“They could be stored underground in the cave without causing any harm for many years,” he said.


Where China’s top leaders will hide to survive nuclear fallout | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Secret infiltration tool of PLA Secret Corps *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

New Chinese powered exoskeleton or exosuit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Beach obstacle clearance/ bunker buster armoured vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

LAN 9. NA Division flies the Y-9JB ELINT: 3 new Y-9JB no. 85291/92 (+ maybe 93) were seen rep. assigned to “a unit within the North See Fleet”. However by their numbers 85x9x they are clearly from 9. Div, 27. AR, all previous JBs are assigned to the 2. NAD, 6. AR. @*scramble_nl*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Type 99A tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962537714347270144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962639454879080455

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

BHarwana said:


>


North Korean Special Forces -_-


----------



## BHarwana

yep. but thing to notice is the weapons. the images are high resolution and weapons are clearly visible.



Game.Invade said:


> North Korean Special Forces -_-


----------



## AMG_12

BHarwana said:


> yep. but thing to notice is the weapons. the images are high resolution and weapons are clearly visible.


This is a "Chinese" Armed Forces Multimedia Thread, it's totally irrelevant to post North Korean Special Forces here. @Deino can you please look into this.


----------



## cirr

*China’s land systems groups post growth in profits*
*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

12 February 2018

China’s biggest land systems manufacturers – the China North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO) Group and the China South Industries Group (CSGC) – have announced strong financial growth in 2017.

The NORINCO Group said its annual turnover in 2017 was CNY432.6 billion (USD68.7 billion) and total profit was CNY15.1 billion, representing year-on-year increases of 7% and 12% respectively. CSGC reported a turnover of CNY301 billion and profit of CNY21 billion, increases of 2% and 16%.

The NORINCO Group attributed its expansion in 2017 to its “vigorous promotion of research and development in weapons and equipment [and] a number of breakthroughs in key technologies”.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(126 of 404 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ZTZ-99A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

96B with remote controlled weapon station 





















96B without RCWS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese People's Armed Police Force (PAP) 中国武警

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Female soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cybernetics

Guiyang SWAT mountain combat force. Originally posted on their official Wechat account.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Cybernetics said:


> Guiyang SWAT mountain combat force. Originally posted on their official Wechat account.
> View attachment 463978
> 
> View attachment 463979
> 
> View attachment 463980


Cool


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Paintings

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Video of a super horn of the military.

军用超级大喇叭高频警示警笛，这要是靠太近...-来自战车二代目-微博视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> President Xi inspect China Joint Operations Command Center.
> 
> View attachment 434711
> 
> View attachment 434713
> 
> View attachment 434714
> 
> View attachment 434716​


CCTV broadcast what is said to be a command center belonging to the Southern Theater Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

PCL181s






The 85th Artillery Brigade, Tibet Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> PCL181s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 85th Artillery Brigade, Tibet Command.


Did the 85th replaced the 308th?


----------



## Yesong Leo



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yesong Leo

These photos were shot on the opening day in 2018

Photos took by my son who is 12, the opening day is held in the Aviation University Air Force PLA in Changchun city China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Yesong Leo said:


> These photos were shot on the opening day in 2018
> 
> Photos took by my son who is 12, the opening day is held in the Aviation University Air Force PLA in Changchun city China


Nice clicks sir. Please note that we have an existing thread for Chinese military photos.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/photos-of-the-chinese-armed-forces.43240/

You can share these there. I will move these posts to that section as well.


@Yesong Leo sir you may share more pictures here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yesong Leo

Arsalan said:


> Nice clicks sir. Please note that we have an existing thread for Chinese military photos.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/photos-of-the-chinese-armed-forces.43240/
> 
> You can share these there. I will move these posts to that section as well.
> 
> 
> @Yesong Leo sir you may share more pictures here.





Arsalan said:


> Nice clicks sir. Please note that we have an existing thread for Chinese military photos.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/photos-of-the-chinese-armed-forces.43240/
> 
> You can share these there. I will move these posts to that section as well.
> 
> 
> @Yesong Leo sir you may share more pictures here.


Roger! Sir.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108980242729836545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger

JSCh said:


> ​


China should think about donating 10 or so Type 022 missile boats to Pakistan. That will greatly help achieve some sea power balance in the region.


----------



## bahadur999

Soldiers under an unidentified combined-brigade fire an AT launcher. (Not sure what type though)
http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/08/content_9498592.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

bahadur999 said:


> Soldiers under an unidentified combined-brigade fire an AT launcher. (Not sure what type though)
> http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/08/content_9498592.htm


PF-98


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2561781267207008

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

PLA army aviation MI-171 in Altay mountain flying logistic support for border patrol posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kristisipe

JSCh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2561781267207008


A real hero, a lion, and a real Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2561781267207008


A man who pledged his own life for the sake of the nation, and on many occasions, is a true patriot!





_The young Li Anfu on the left_

Here's the article in Chinese:

*天安门前，94岁老兵无声告白* (2019-07-01)
http://h5.ifeng.com/zaker/20190701/ucms_7nwgocC5tcV.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

Special vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Joint China-Germany army rescue/medical evacuation exercise held in Germany.
credit to Oedo Soldier "中独衛生勤務合同演習「連合救援-2019」".






Chinese, German army medics start joint exercise in Feldkirchen

The medical services of the Chinese and German armed forces started an integrated exercise on medical support in Germany's southern military base of Feldkirchen on Friday.

The drill, codenamed "Combined Aid 2019," is the first time that China's paramedical forces in complete units and with field equipment have been deployed in Europe.

Among other things, the Chinese and German troops are to execute an international humanitarian medical mission dealing with a medical emergency scenario with several batches of injured people in different locations, and also with a staged cholera outbreak.

The participating teams will practice joint command and control and will learn to cooperate in treating and managing mass casualties in large-scale disease outbreaks. The aim is to improve the troops' ability to deal with such situations in a coordinated manner and to explore new principles and practices.

The combined exercise is the second of its kind. In 2016, the military medical services of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) and the German Bundeswehr conducted their first joint exercise based on a fictitious earthquake scenario in the Chinese city of Chongqing.

PLA's paramedical forces have in recent years actively participated in foreign exchanges and cooperation projects, including its aid to the fight against the Ebola outbreak in Sierra Leone and Liberia; the "Peace Train-2018" joint humanitarian and medical rescue exercise in Laos; and the free clinics with Vietnamese army along the country's borders.

These activities have gained recognition by the international community and are welcomed by the peoples of the affected countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

From China Daily:-

The Chinese and German armed forces are holding a joint exercise on medical support that began on July 3 and will last until July 17 in Germany at the Bezirk Feldkirchen training base, in an effort to improve coordination in conducting international humanitarian medical missions.

The drill, dubbed "Combined Aid 2019", is the first-time a full unit of paramedical forces of the People's Liberation Army has visited Europe with real combat gear for a joint exercise, according to the health bureau under the logistic support department of China's Central Military Commission.

Most of the 91-strong Chinese delegation have had experience in major medical missions such as international peacekeeping, flood emergency rescue and earthquake relief, according to Xinhua News Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

82nd GA's SpecOps Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

How do you massively re-supply your garrisons up in high mountains?

A military truck convoy carrying supplies and materials moves on a zigzag road during a transport mission through snow-capped mountains at an altitude of 4969 meters. A motor transport brigade of a Qinghai-Xizang military depot under the PLA Xizang Military Command carried out an emergency transport and supply mission on July 11, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Pan )

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vi-va

lcloo said:


> How do you massively re-supply your garrisons up in high mountains?
> 
> A military truck convoy carrying supplies and materials moves on a zigzag road during a transport mission through snow-capped mountains at an altitude of 4969 meters. A motor transport brigade of a Qinghai-Xizang military depot under the PLA Xizang Military Command carried out an emergency transport and supply mission on July 11, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Pan )
> View attachment 569083
> View attachment 569084
> View attachment 569085


Great pictures, salute to the solders who defend our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Looks like a training simulator for Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

U/I vehicles belong to a Recon Bn of the 76th GA
Source: http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-09/20/content_9629770.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOTUU

沈梦可是陆军第71集团军某合成旅的一名女兵，11月24日，她从狙击手集训队脱颖而出，力压男兵勇夺“枪王”。
A female soldier of a synthetic brigade of the Army's 71st Army. On November 24, she stood out from the sniper training team, overwhelming the male soldier to win the "Gun King."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*China is Coming*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Chinese Navy in Action | Chinese Navy is Coming 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

bahadur999 said:


>



Indian troops?


----------



## Deino

Realtalk108 said:


> Indian troops?




Yes, 



> Chinese and Indian soldiers provide security to each other as their fellows fast-rope from an Indian transport helicopter during the 8th “Hand-in-Hand 2019” Joint Counter-terrorism Exercise at Umroi Cantonment in India on December 12, 2019. The 16-day exercise was kicked off on December 7, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Hao)



http://eng.mod.gov.cn/news/2019-12/13/content_4856740_6.htm


----------



## TOTUU

https://v.qq.com/x/page/t0955ir5kgi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Current composition of the Chinese Armed Forces




http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-08/01/content_9871847.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 21stCentury

what is this beast called??? it's a good video on the Chinese military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

21stCentury said:


> what is this beast called??? it's a good video on the Chinese military


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_08


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Awesome pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulWar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Awesome pic


Sniper!
Take cover!


----------



## Figaro

Video of training PLAN Marines training exercise in Djibouti ... note the new modern desert fatigues. Looks very nice


----------



## ozranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301820936941838338
Original post in Chinese





我军列装的国产新191型300/370毫米箱式远程火箭炮上西藏高原,,在海拔3500米以上高原发射,超远射击能攻击400公里左右的目标,大象国的首都辛得里,也在它的射程覆盖内......[加油][加油][加油]007兄弟







www.toutiao.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

ozranger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301820936941838338
> Original post in Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我军列装的国产新191型300/370毫米箱式远程火箭炮上西藏高原,,在海拔3500米以上高原发射,超远射击能攻击400公里左右的目标,大象国的首都辛得里,也在它的射程覆盖内......[加油][加油][加油]007兄弟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toutiao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 666548


That accuracy is amazing ... and a range of 400 km would mean these systems would be able to strike Delhi from deep within Chinese territory. Perfect for India


----------



## ozranger

Figaro said:


> That accuracy is amazing ... and a range of 400 km would mean these systems would be able to strike Delhi from deep within Chinese territory. Perfect for India



Yes pretty amazing!


----------



## casual

Figaro said:


> That accuracy is amazing ... and a range of 400 km would mean these systems would be able to strike Delhi from deep within Chinese territory. Perfect for India


this system was made for Taiwan I believe.


----------



## Figaro

casual said:


> this system was made for Taiwan I believe.


But ozranger said the 400 kilometer version was specifically designed for India due to the very high altitude and therefore thinner air, allowing the missiles to travel further?


----------



## casual

Figaro said:


> But ozranger said the 400 kilometer version was specifically designed for India due to the very high altitude and therefore thinner air, allowing the missiles to travel further?


it has range of 350km. but even at 300km it would cover most of Taiwan. India aint important enough to specifically design against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Figaro said:


> But ozranger said the 400 kilometer version was specifically designed for India due to the very high altitude and therefore thinner air, allowing the missiles to travel further?


The original web page in Chinese says the 400km range, which is 100km increase, was made up by thin air and high altitude on the existing 300km (or 350km as said by others) model when being fired from the plateaus. To be honest, those rockets are practically ballistic missiles at low cost with high precision terminal guidance. So the 100km increase gained by thin air and high altitude won't downgrade its accuracy.

PCH-191 is well known as mainly developed for hitting targets in Taiwan. It would be very interesting if they can test it on some Indian targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

I thought I have seen the pics of this PLA's new barrack compound somewhere, possibly in PDF or elsewhere, either in pictures or in a video but just can't recall where 

Here's some info:

_From some Indian blogger specializing in the sat. image analysis, d-atis☠ @detresfa_ on 2020.10.07:_

Part of #China's developing military infrastructure network in #Tibet, the PLA recently inaugurated new barracks near the #India #China #Nepal junction, looking to boost border defense the facility sits roughly 100 km from the Indo-Sino border & has begun accommodation.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313720027447652353
_Additional, closer look picture posted by a netizen at the OP, said to be already built several months ago._





Some commented that the barracks have some pressurized facilities... and in consideration to its high altitude of nearly 4,000m above the sea level, it may make sense.

Location: at the Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, in the extreme west of the Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.10.18:

_A new batch of personal suit, weighing 1750 grams and *adapted to alpine regions*, was urgently developed and distributed to troops on the Sino-Indian border._

_*Graphene is used.* There are also self-adhesive patches to repair holes and tears._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317699975434829825

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

_From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.12:_

Some projects about drone from the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT):

1) Land platform "Desert Wolf"
2) 4x4 out of service transformed into unmanned vehicle
3) Automated turret
4) Armored amphibious unmanned




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326162389947932672

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*"Decoy bullet launch"*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332264728521895937

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

_At over 5,000 meters above sea level in Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, frontier troops began training in daily life using a science fiction kit of *"individual exoskeleton"*. Soldier can carry about *one adult's weight* with the system while avoiding injuries to one's waist and legs._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.15:

_Chinese army border guards in Ngari region, Tibet, start equipping the *passive exoskeleton for supply missions*._

_The *Institute 208 of the NORINCO Group*, for its part, *received a 2nd order* from the army for the mountain troops in December._



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338847660359393284

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From【GYS社】☭贤良淑德ℋ𝓚416-𝓞𝓯𝓯𝓲𝓬𝓪𝓵 是航空迷! @NearlMy on 2020.12.21:

_*A cool footage of the Chinese military in 2020!*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340927832361480192

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.24:

_A *long-range artillery regiment* of the 79th Army Group, Chinese Army, for the first time successfully *struck a small moving naval target using multiple hits from a PHL-03 rocket launcher*._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342126745672007680


----------



## lcloo

A new batch of light weight Z11B is joining PLA services soon, probably Army Aviation (LH), for scout and liaison duties.







Z11WB in an exhibition in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*World's Most Advanced Long-Range Rocket Launchers: Chinese WS-2D and PHL-03 Rocket Launchers*






*WS-2D*, test site: *ranged up to 450 kilometers with two-stage rocket* (2:05). Pinpoint accuracy with BeiDou satellite positioning technologies for guidance. *It is actually an array of missiles.* China can deploy these rocket launchers along its coastlines against any invading naval force (and there is no chance to survive for any warship including aircraft carrier dare to come that close). China is no longer making Type 022 missile boat. Less needed because now there are WS-2Ds.

*PHL-3 rocket launcher* (2:40) at training field! 
Using BeiDou satellite guidance and positioning. Using UAV (drone) to collect all weather information to calibrate and calculate pinpoint accuracy of projectiles. This system is *ranked top in the world!* The massive fire power can annihilate an entire city in a few minutes!

They are clustered together as a unit with FOUR special vehicles supported: Electronic Reconnaissance Vehicle, Command Vehicle, Radar Vehicle, and Electronic Warfare Vehicle. The multi-units can be deployed. The Electronic Reconnaissance Vehicle searches for targets and the launchers will automatically adjust the level and direction accordingly, aim to lock. No manual effort is needed in the processes! The Command Vehicle will analyze and verify all the info and calculations, then syncs with all the launchers and give order to fire. Each launcher can also operate autonomously, depending on battle field condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

Is there any data on Chinese special operations?


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## qwerrty

https://imgur.com/noepNFK

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406872590933659648SHINE @shanghaidaily
China state-affiliated media

The first batch of female #pilots in Chinese People's Liberation #Army Aviation School has passed their graduation exams.






3:12 PM · Jun 21, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ozranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446702895672430594

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozranger

*More photos further reveal disastrous ending for Indian soldiers captured from the clash.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ozranger

Latest video release shows that, after the Galwan Valley clash, Indian POWs were carried over to some unknown place with escorting PLA soldiers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448625274153680896

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

qwerrty said:


> https://imgur.com/noepNFK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Light ATV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

QR Code, comm gears for integrated soldier system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

ZBD-09 IFV and 105 assault gun of a combined armed brigade under the PLA 72nd Group Army during a combat readiness training exercise on December 28, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

New emblem for PLA Support Base in Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

Type 21 camouflage. No more blue angel.













*Army Aviator uniform*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516320591170748418

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh




----------

